# Bad Dawg releases



## Bad Dawg Slots

Okay , we are a few days away from my April release date and even though we are still working on some bodies I thought I'd give you a list of what we will be releasing thru the month of April. I thought i'd have some ready to release for todays auction ,but things get in the way so we will be releasing some next Sunday April 5th. So when you see this list you will see repops of old Aurora bodies,AFX and Tyco which will open the door for a good parts business . All parts are made from original parts. The other good news is I will be meeting with the Web designer tomorrow to have a site up as soon as possible so you get get all those pictures you have been asking for . All new bodies are $9 each .We will have 12 colors available . white, black, yellow,red, blue, green, brown, turquoise,limegreen,purple,grey, and orange.So below is my list .

Bad Dawg Slot Cars New Car Releases

*T-jets*

1) CHAPARRAL 2 - D
2) BATMOBILE 
3) MGB
4) FORD GT
5) EL CAMINO
6) 64 MUSTANG FASTBACK
7) MAKO SHARK
8) JAGUAR XKE
9) 63 THUNDERBIRD SPORTS ROADSTER
10) COBRA GT
11) PORSCHE 904
12) CHAPARRAL
13) 32 FORD PICK UP TRUCK
14) FORD TORINO
15) 70 CHEVELLE
16) CARMEN GHIA
17) 68 CAMARO 
18) 66 NOVA CHEVY 2
19 ) Green Hornet ( orignal t-jet version )
20) 67 Galaxie 


*AFX*

1) JAVELIN TRANS AM 
2) BRE DATSUN 240Z
3) BRE DATSUN 510
4) DATSUN BAJA PICK UP 
5) BAJA BUG VW
6) FERRARI 312 PB
7) FERRARI DAYTONA COUPE
8) FORD ESCORT
9) TRANS AM CAMARO
10) PLYMOUTH ROAD RUNNER
11) DAYTONA CHARGER
12) DODGE CHARGER STOCK CAR
13) MERCURY STOCK CAR
14) THUNDERBIRD STOCK CAR
15) GRAND SPORT CORVETTE
16) FERRARI 250 GTO
17) CHEETHA
18) FORD GT
19) DODGE CHARGER
20) FRED FLINTSTONE CAR
21) BARNEY RUBBLE CAR
22) POSTAL MAIL TRUCK
23) FERRARI LUSSO
24) GREMLIN ROUGHRIDER MODIFIED
25) PINTO ROUGHRIDER MODIFIED

*TYCO*

1) ROAD RUNNER stocker 1976 version
2) CHEVELLE stocker 1976 version
3) FERRARI LUSSO -NARROW 440X2
4) GREMLIN ROUGHRIDER MODIFIED
5) PINTO ROUGHRIDER MODIFIED
6) BMW M3
7) FORD 3 LITER BOAC 500
8) LOTUS EUROPA
9) VIPER GTS
10) 57 CHEVY
11) GREEN HORNET
12) POSTAL MAIL TRUCK
13) FORD GT - NARROW 440X2
14) DATSUN 240 Z
15) FERRARI DAYTONA COUPE - NARROW
16) BRE DATSUN 510 - NARROW 440X2
17) FORD ESCORT - NARROW 440X2
18) TRANS AM CAMARO - NARROW 440X2
19) DODGE CHARGER - NARROW 440X2

*MEGA G CHASSIS*

1) 66 NOVA CHEVY 2 
2) CORVAIR 
3) 68 NOVA

( this list will grow quickly and I am wide open for suggestions . I love this chassis. )


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Coool -- sign me up for the Tyco Roughriders! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

You have no idea how broke i am gonna be......
Great lists!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I'm gonna have to go ahead and sign up for one of those Tyco #2 Chevelle stocker(76 version)
Yeah, gotta get me one of those. Do you run quantity discounts? Colors? I want white.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Additions to above list*

I've added to the original post above the 12 colors we offer, the new price for the new cars on the list do to the higher cost for materials to make all 140 new molds.


----------



## Tazman6069

Is the 32 Ford Pick-Up for the T-Jet or Slim T-Jet?


----------



## coach61

I am so gonna be sooo broke this week.. you better enjoy my money Bruce..lol...when can we order?


Dave


----------



## Gear Head

Bruce, your not helping me in trying to kick the addiction. I guess I'll forgive you once more. Can't wait to see these puppies posted!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*answers to questions*

question 1 - This will be the the slim t-jet chassis . 

question 2 - when will we be able to order ? I plan on puting the first 15 or so releases up next Sunday on my first auction back . I guess it's best to say if you see it on my ebay site it's ready for ordering thru my e-mail until the web site is launched.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The AFX stockers for short wheelbase Tyco pan chassis still in the pipeline? :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03

AFX Roughriders...cool!!!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

AFX stockers as you see are being made first and then we make some core changes to adapt to Tyco narrow 440x2 . Just like we did for the Afx roughriders . made the tyco's first and then made the snap change. So yes we will be adding them most likely in May or June at the latest.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Is the AFX #14 Thunderbird stock car the 77 Tbird?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

or wide pan short wheel base . sorry forgot to add that


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

yes to the 77t-bird afx stocker


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Oh yeah. Ill be on quite a few of these. My achin wallet...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> or wide pan short wheel base . sorry forgot to add that


You're THE MAN. :woohoo:

I'm gonna start diverting money this week.


----------



## Bill Hall

Bruce, 
Do you still have the early Porsche 911 2.7 RS or 2.8 RSR mold ?


----------



## bearsox

Bill Hall said:


> Bruce,
> Do you still have the early Porsche 911 2.7 RS or 2.8 RSR mold ?


*Bill ,
i'm pretty sure Bruce has it if your refering to the TJET version that is. We had one based on the Bauer Porshe in the lineup before and i believe Bruce did a few pops of it recently. I did see a guy too at the midwest slot show making them in a decent repop if you need an alternate in the event Bruce stopped the Porshe production ? How about it Bruce ? BTW would be great as a convert to a LWB body I.E. Giperjet's Porshe Targa !

Dennis *


----------



## Bill Hall

Yes thank you Dennis....Thought it was the 2.7 RS by Bauer. Did they make a fat fendered early RSR version as well?


----------



## resinmonger

Bill,

I got this from BD on the bay a few weeks back. I think it is what you're looking for.


----------



## Bill Hall

Yup, thanx Russ.

Looks like flares front and rear with a duck tail...that'd be an "erser"...RSR.
Come with glass?


----------



## Montoya1

I take it you are using the same materials as before? With Helen J gone we need somebody who 'does' light and strong 

Which M3 is that? The E30, E36, E46 or (gulp) the current one?

Nothing for me at the moment, but I will keep an eye on that MG list!


----------



## resinmonger

Bill,

Yes, the casting comes with a very clear glass. I haven't done the minimal clean up required to install the glass.

Montoya1,

The casting's outer surface is actually smoother than Helen's castings. I do not think they use the same resin. IMHO, Bruce's bodies can easily be used without the need to paint them if the casting color is acceptable for your chosen livery. And they are light as well.

Race on, gentlemen.

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*porsche*

yes ,we still offer the porsche . We still offer the other cars we made before . Some we are re working and very few will be removed from the list and even those may return after some re work and repair. We use the same material and if anything I hope we improve our quality


----------



## slotcarman12078

I look into my magic crystal ball and see a mini froggy in your future Bill, complete with polished Fuchs and a dash mounted mini camera!!! :lol: 

Nice to see ya posting pictures Russ!! We want more!! :thumbsup:

And to everyone out there lamenting the empty wallet syndrome, I'm right there with ya!! Thanks Bruce!! I will be setting funds aside myself..


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*website update!*

Just returned from my meeting with the web designer . OUCH !! my wallet is screaming , but what we will get will be nice and easy for people to navigate thru the page . I should get the format of pages within 20 to 30 days and then I have to plug in pictures and info . So we will see .


----------



## zilger

Nice list of cars Bruce.

Questions for Bruce:

How soon can I get another Porsche 911 in the new lime green color? It will save me from painting one of the white ones I just got.



> 3) MGB


 Will this be the wide fender racing version or street version? I'll get a couple either way, just want to know which wheels I need to go with.

Anybody:

Speaking of the Porsche 911, does anybody make the Carrera rocker panel script or am I going to need to attempt my own decals?

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*answers*

Hi Brian the Porsche will be available in this color anytime you want to order it . The MGB is the street version . If you have a picture of the race version send it to me and maybe I can model it and release that too. 


For those that are waiting for the big release I think for my sanity I need to put it off for one more week . Hope my wife does not see this ,BUT why pick this week and weekend to move back to our house . I'll never figure them out !!. Anyway I am still fine tuning the first 15 cars and I do not feel comfortable with the release in two days especially with no time to do it . So it will be next weekend . So please hang in there with me guys. Thanks


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Happy Easter!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

MGB???? WOOHOO I may have to get a couple of those. My father had 2 late 60's of them when I was a kid an a 67 Austin-Healey Sprite. That would make a great cast too... HINT HINT


----------



## sethndaddy

NTxSlotCars said:


> Happy Easter!


thats next week, lol, or is it a Texan holiday.


----------



## ParkRNDL

hey, what's Bad Dawg's fleaBay ID? inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## resinmonger

He has been selling with the ID below. Below that is his ME page with cloros and pictures of many of his bodies. He lists on Sundays mostly. :thumbsup:

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/**traxs**_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=**traxs**

Hutt (stuck at 999) :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Auction this Sunday*

I will have cars listed this Sunday. I always start around 5 pm pst. And with some luck some new cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I need an extra part time job!!! ... RM


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Sunday's releases*

*This is for those that have not seen this yet*

Just an FYI that in this Sundays auction on Ebay I will be releasing the first 15 of 65+ new releases of the Bad Dawg Slot Car line. My ID is **TRAXS** for those who are not familuar with the name. I will be releasing 10 to 15 every week until they are done . They will be put up as dutch auctions until the May date that ebay will no longer allow dutch auctions. They will be pictured in grey ,but will only be available in 4 colors of the 12 we make our cars in. The colors will be red,blue,yellow and white. The reason for this is until I complete all of the cars to be released I will be busy wearing two hats casting and molding/testing molds so if we limit the colors I can do both jobs. We will still be selling the other 125 cars we already make ,but we will only put so many each week on auction untill we complete the new cars . The other news is our web site is being worked on and should be up sometime in early May for orders and all the picture everyone has asked for .So, we have been busy and yes still around. and if you are in the long Beach Washington area this summer stop in to the store ( Traxs Hobbies )and take a few laps around one of our six lanes on the road course track .


----------



## resinmonger

Looks like a future road trip. Which is the best route from I 5, should I use SH 30 or SH 4? I would be coming from da South.

How is the new MaxTrax working? Did you get it set up in time for your store's Grend Opening?

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Directions from Da south*

Coming from the south into OR if you like a nice coast drive you can cross over and come up the coast road to 101 . Nice drive ,but takes alittle longer especially if you like hair pin turns over cliffs. Other then that you can bring 5 up to 26 west and come over the coastal range to Seaside and again bring 101 up to Astoria about 25 miles and cross the Columbia River into Washington and again take 101 to Long Beach.

The update on the track .....Nothing yet. Not sure I have e-mailed twice to get status and tracking #'s and no answer . I'm sure some may view this as me being a pain in the butt,but this has gone on since January and now this is almost mid April and I am waiting patiently to open my store .I guess I am in a holding pattern again.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Happy Easter!


----------



## resinmonger

Thanks for the driving instructions. The TM has said we should drive up the coast some time. Hate to say no... 

Bummer about the track, man. I thought that the track deal was all fixified a few weeks back. Must be in the mail or something...


----------



## resinmonger

*New Track Must Be Ready!!!*

I bet you have all your replacement MaxTrax now and are ready to open your store! Man, I wanna make a trip up there and race on that sweet babay. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Hate to disappoint you ,but if you come to race you better bring a track because mine is still in a holding pattern. I may get it someday.


----------



## resinmonger

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Hate to disappoint you ,but if you come to race you better bring a track because mine is still in a holding pattern. I may get it someday.


How can this be possible? We all read that the replacement track pieces had been taken care of over two weeks ago. I am stunned. It must take a lot of time to get track pieces built. 

Wow! This must be really hard on your business plans. I imagine the track was going to be the big draw to get traffic in the door. The delay must be costing you a lot of money. I hope sales of your new bodies go well so you can keep your cash flow positive. 

I had a hobby business for 10 years and should have quit after 5. I lost a sizeable amount of money before I pulled the plug. I know it is a very hard row to hoe. I have a lot of respect for anyone who runs a business. Hang in there, Bad Dawg.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

I hear what your saying .I guess we can't blame the maker of the track he has orders to fill and he has to wait to be paid before he makes it . I learned a big lesson on this one . I'm still blown away by that e-mail you shared with me telling how the other party involved really felt about doing the right thing . I think if other saw that they wouldn't think he's such a standup guy.


----------



## roadrner

Can't wait for the website. Looks like I'll be able to put those extra AFX chassis to good use after all. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## eastside johnny

I think that a lot of us are waiting for the website...better make sure it's working good 'cause I think it'll be busy!
Let us know when it's ready.............


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*website and orders*

Thanks I look forward to being busy. If you need a taste I am open to taking orders anytime thru e-mail . [email protected] just contact me and I take all forms of payment .Don't be shy


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*E-mail*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I hear what your saying .I guess we can't blame the maker of the track he has orders to fill and he has to wait to be paid before he makes it . I learned a big lesson on this one . I'm still blown away by that e-mail you shared with me telling how the other party involved really felt about doing the right thing . I think if other saw that they wouldn't think he's such a standup guy.


:thumbsup: THE OTHER PARTY WAS HAPPY TO PAY FOR NEW TRACK AND DID SO 4 WEEKS AGO. E-MAIL WAS SO YOUR FRIEND COULD KNOW THE BEST WAY TO FIND OUT ON NEW TRACK. AND what he should do with his time if he is in Ind AND I THINK IF OTHERS SAW THAT THEY WOULD SAY HE DID THE RIGHT THING. AND HE SUCH A STANDUP GUY. THIS MATTER IS OVER SO STOP THE S:dude:IT.

TRACK WAS PAID FOR :wave:


----------



## coach61

[email protected]&MRACEWAY said:


> :thumbsup: THE OTHER PARTY WAS HAPPY TO PAY FOR NEW TRACK AND DID SO 4 WEEKS AGO. E-MAIL WAS SO YOUR FRIEND COULD KNOW THE BEST WAY TO FIND OUT ON NEW TRACK. AND what he should do with his time if he is in Ind AND I THINK IF OTHERS SAW THAT THEY WOULD SAY HE DID THE RIGHT THING. AND HE SUCH A STANDUP GUY. THIS MATTER IS OVER SO STOP THE S:dude:IT.
> 
> TRACK WAS PAID FOR :wave:


Well that was lovely, thanks ever so much for sharing....


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

[email protected]&MRACEWAY said:


> :thumbsup: THE OTHER PARTY WAS HAPPY TO PAY FOR NEW TRACK AND DID SO 4 WEEKS AGO. E-MAIL WAS SO YOUR FRIEND COULD KNOW THE BEST WAY TO FIND OUT ON NEW TRACK. AND what he should do with his time if he is in Ind AND I THINK IF OTHERS SAW THAT THEY WOULD SAY HE DID THE RIGHT THING. AND HE SUCH A STANDUP GUY. THIS MATTER IS OVER SO STOP THE S:dude:IT.
> 
> TRACK WAS PAID FOR :wave:


Moe,
many who read this do not know about the PM's that have been sent and what has been said to incite some of these comments . I can not control what other say and do on this forum.Maybe I missed something here. Nobody wants this issue resolved more then I do. I don't know about 4 weeks ago being when you paid him ,but I do know I paid for my track 4 months ago and just waiting as patiently as I can for a complete track to arrive. I am as excited to get my track up and running as you were to get yours going and I'm sure you would be just as p#*s as I was when nothing was being done. I had no other thing to think when there was no response to e-mails and voice mails. Now things have been paid for and again I am in a holding pattern again. Now you may say it is not your fault directly but because the check never was rec'd 4 weeks ago I am being delayed. I am done at this point talking about this subject so lets put this to sleep and get back to talking slot cars.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Stop Than All Ready*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Moe,
> many who read this do not know about the PM's that have been sent and what has been said to incite some of these comments . I can not control what other say and do on this forum.Maybe I missed something here. Nobody wants this issue resolved more then I do. I don't know about 4 weeks ago being when you paid him ,but I do know I paid for my track 4 months ago and just waiting as patiently as I can for a complete track to arrive. I am as excited to get my track up and running as you were to get yours going and I'm sure you would be just as p#*s as I was when nothing was being done. I had no other thing to think when there was no response to e-mails and voice mails. Now things have been paid for and again I am in a holding pattern again. Now you may say it is not your fault directly but because the check never was rec'd 4 weeks ago I am being delayed. I am done at this point talking about this subject so lets put this to sleep and get back to talking slot cars.



:thumbsup:GREAT tell all your (friend) Russ - that and do not call me the other party this IS DONE wave:


----------



## Montoya1

The other party if a buyer is unhappy, is the seller, right? So lets cut the hyperbole and caps use, who is the seller?


----------



## coach61

Montoya1 said:


> The other party if a buyer is unhappy, is the seller, right? So lets cut the hyperbole and caps use, who is the seller?


the guy with the caps lock.. i think he may have split in two...


----------



## resinmonger

*I am the scum of the Earth*

I apologize for wanting to see Bruce get his track after waiting for 4 months. I am the Rogue Avenger. I am a big jerk for upsetting some of HT's fine members. Bad things just happen and it's nobody's fault. So, I will go sit in the corner and think about being a bad, bad, bad Hutt. Then I will clean out the cats' litter box for the next week.


----------



## coach61

resinmonger said:


> I apologize for wanting to see Bruce get his track after waiting for 4 months. I am the Rogue Avenger. I am a big jerk for upsetting some of HT's fine members. Bad things just happen and it's nobody's fault. So, I will go sit in the corner and think about being a bad, bad, bad Hutt. Then I will clean out the cats' litter box for the next week.


you also need to send Coach one slot car preferably a nice running one..lol


Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well Bruce, I finally got a chance to check out the new releases and all I can say is.... I'm going to be in big trouble!!!! Nice job on the new Tjet stuff!! I do have a question though.. The new nova has chrome bumpers??? What are the chances of the 63 T Bird getting the same treatment? I can't do any buying now as I am already in hot water with the TM, but as soon as things cool off I'll be buying again!! Nice job!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

who HOO! I was out cutting the lawn when Our Mail Goddess pulled up..She came bringing stuff from afar! Now Bruce uses that super sticky key won't cut it tape.. So I rushed through the lawn and ran in the house holding my package ( the Mail package!!!) and the credit card bill go figure.. sat down payed the bill then found a really sharp knife and carefully parted the tape.. and inside I found my new Bruce Gavins Bad Dawgs resins...5 more to sit on my bench because I keep getting stuck with drunks and ner'do wells at work and have to work 60-70 hour work weeks.. but man oh man.. one of these days I am gonna have a blast! thanks Bruce!

Dave


----------



## JordanZ870

I got my FIVE new dawgs too!
A pair of hotrod trucks, a stang, a camino and a batmobile! All for Aurora...ALL perfect. Thanks, Bruce! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*chrome bumpers and details*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Well Bruce, I finally got a chance to check out the new releases and all I can say is.... I'm going to be in big trouble!!!! Nice job on the new Tjet stuff!! I do have a question though.. The new nova has chrome bumpers??? What are the chances of the 63 T Bird getting the same treatment? I can't do any buying now as I am already in hot water with the TM, but as soon as things cool off I'll be buying again!! Nice job!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



You caught on one there that has raised a few questions . I released this second group sunday and my detail/bumper molds were not cured yet .they are now . Anyway I took the pictures of the 19 new ones with prodution bumpers and some glass ,but not that in the description . The bodies will come with a body and clear glass or black glass and black bumpers or details. Still no one out here to do chrome work yet and if they did have chrome that would bump up the price more because I can not get China prices here . Untill something here changes that's how the cars will be released, The bumper are polished and being black will finish up nice


----------



## resinmonger

*What's playing on the Hutt Channel*

Paid Actor: Oh no, the bumpers on my HO slot car aren't chrome plated! My local Schezwan/Cantonese/Mandarin Resturant does not have chrome prating on their menu! What ever will I do?

Billy Mays (Bigger font cause Billy is always excited and loud): Hi, I'm Billy Mays. You don't need a cabinet full of chrome plating machinery to make those bumpers shine! You need Alclad 2! Whether you are building a model American Airlines MD-11 or detailing bumpers for your HO slot car, Alclad 2 is the choice for you! 

Paid Actor: Gee, it sounds like sooo muuuch wooork.

Billy Mays: Naw, any slot newbie who can handle a modeler's paint brush can get those bumpers to shine like a mirror with Alclad 2. Look at this.

(Everyone look at links now.)

http://www.alclad2.com/

http://www.alclad2.com/lotus6.html

Paid Actor: OMG, the rear end of that Lotus 49 looks like a real car! That is truely amazing, Billy!

Billy Mays: Behold the power of Oxy... err Alclad 2! Buy some today!

Announcer: No Lotus 49s were harmed during the filming of this commercial. Your results may very. Don't try this technique if you have more than two thumbs. Don't use if you're three sheets to the wind, blind drunk, hammered, or any other variation of sloshed on alcoholic products. If you use this product while the bumpers are attached to the car, be sure to say "D'OH!" when you get Alcald 2 on the rest of the car

The Hutt channel - bringing you the commercials you need to see when you need to see them. :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

resinmonger said:


> Paid Actor: Oh no, the bumpers on my HO slot car aren't chrome plated! My local Schezwan/Cantonese/Mandarin Resturant does not have chrome prating on their menu! What ever will I do?
> 
> Billy Mays (Bigger font cause Billy is always excited and loud): Hi, I'm Billy Mays. You don't need a cabinet full of chrome plating machinery to make those bumpers shine! You need Alclad 2! Whether you are building a model American Airlines MD-11 or detailing bumpers for your HO slot car, Alclad 2 is the choice for you!
> 
> Paid Actor: Gee, it sounds like sooo muuuch wooork.
> 
> Billy Mays: Naw, any slot newbie who can handle a modeler's paint brush can get those bumpers to shine like a mirror with Alclad 2. Look at this.
> 
> (Everyone look at links now.)
> 
> http://www.alclad2.com/
> 
> http://www.alclad2.com/lotus6.html
> 
> Paid Actor: OMG, the rear end of that Lotus 49 looks like a real car! That is truely amazing, Billy!
> 
> Billy Mays: Behold the power of Oxy... err Alclad 2! Buy some today!
> 
> Announcer: No Lotus 49s were harmed during the filming of this commercial. Your results may very. Don't try this technique if you have more than two thumbs. Don't use if you're three sheets to the wind, blind drunk, hammered, or any other variation of sloshed on alcoholic products. If you use this product while the bumpers are attached to the car, be sure to say "D'OH!" when you get Alcald 2 on the rest of the car
> 
> The Hutt channel - bringing you the commercials you need to see when you need to see them. :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


I must admit I look forward to these responses they make me roll . Even Max my pet 42 lbs Pug is laughing ( which is one of the Bad dawgs the cars are named for. The other is Molly the humping Boston Terrior ) Oh now he is snoring behind me so you better post something else Russ


----------



## resinmonger

The Hutt is glad to fill part of your maximum daily exposure to silliness. However, the stuff actually does work in this particular case. See what the aircraft modelers do to get those shiny bare skins. It's probably Alclad 2. BMF is not to be over looked but I personally find paint more Hutt friendly. 

Think of the fumes, yes, the fumes. :drunk::freak:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

hey bruce, I got a question for ya: Im about to place another order for a few things, whats the chances of getting some of the body parts separate to complete other cars? Imma need a grille for an AFX datsun 510, and several sidepipes from the tyco '57 chevy. Is that something you can do?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

grungerockjeepe said:


> hey bruce, I got a question for ya: Im about to place another order for a few things, whats the chances of getting some of the body parts separate to complete other cars? Imma need a grille for an AFX datsun 510, and several sidepipes from the tyco '57 chevy. Is that something you can do?


Hey buddy how are you ? One of the big reasons for doing the original cars is so we have the parts business too. I'm setting the website up so when you look at a particular car you will see A) complete car @ $9.00 Then there will be B) parts package complete( just parts and glass ) for $4.00 and then C) just the glass @ $ 2.50 and then D) bumpers @ $1.50 . Glass will be clear and bumper or details will be black. Each car on the website will be setup this way
. So for now while that is being setup just e-mail me with your order for bodies or for parts and glass.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

YESSSSS!!!!! Doing good, Bruce and hope youre doing the same. This is excellent news since we all have cars that are 'acessory challenged'. I gotta go look at your list again Bruce, you'll have a PM soon. I know Im gonna want a Gremlin and a Datsun 510 for sure, but ill get it together for you.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Rough Riders & New projects*

Not sure how many saw my note on my auctions for the Rough Riders . I have found out that the Tyco 440x2 chassis and HP-7 Chassis have some clearance issues with the firewall and the big motor hanging down . Not sure what I was smoking that night when I checked the chassis for fit on the two original cars when I got them in the mail. Must have seen what I wanted to see . I guess unless I can figure some new change out we maybe stuck just using curvehuggers under these. If this is upsetting to anyone who has purchased one of these from me I will take the returns and gladly refund your money . 

On a positive note I am working on some new cars still ( in a few weeks )and getting new cars in all the time . I am amazed at the ideas some of you have come up with . Not much new coming out this Sunday, but I will have all the new stuff up and all the older cars . I am still re-working the Grand Sport Vette , Ferrari 250 GTO ,and Cheetha for AFX magnatraction .I am trying to come up with a wheelbase extention to extend the wheel base out to fit long wheelbase bodies that will clear the pickup shoes. This will snap in the saddle area where the front wheels are attached now. I am also re-working the Lil Red Wagon . I will be reworking the old snap area for chassis and putting and better postive snap like I did in the AFX 55 Chevy w/o scoop . Also working on window glass for the LRW . The molds were worn pretty bad and the demand is still there and I am trying to improve quality and function on all the older models we have done . The Super G Cheetha ,I will be cleaning that up ,improving the chassis snap and adding some clean side pipes so it looks alittle better on the sides.This will also hold true with the AFX version.
So ,there's a few things I have on the bench and a few of the new items coming soon. Any questions please feel free to ask here or PM me.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Hey Bruce I know I dont speak for everyone out there, but the CH chassis works just fine for the roughriders. Personally, its one of my favorite tyco chassis.


----------



## resinmonger

Have you hugged a curve today? :hat:


----------



## twolff

Will the Rough Riders fit a TycoPro?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*tyco pro chassis vs. curve hugger*



twolff said:


> Will the Rough Riders fit a TycoPro?


I just checked that for you and yes with a tiny notch cut away on both sides of firewall maybe 1/16 each side you can use a tyco pro chassis. Later i will check for sure that motor detail has no restrictions will get back later on that .


----------



## Omega

resinmonger said:


> Have you hugged a curve today? :hat:


I would like to hug the curve setting in the office next to mine :devil: , but I may get called to HR for S.H. or worst, my Wife finds out.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*ebay auction issue*

Hey Guys , 


After this weeks auction that is running now I am going to have to change the way I'm doing things . In my effort to make everyone happy I am giving myself a major headache. There will be no more color choices on the auctions . I will put maybe three or four of each car in different colors and that's it . If you want a certain color of a car and it is not on ebay then you can order it directly thru e-mail and eventually thru the website . I think most may know what has brought this about and understand. I am trying my best to keep cost down and to expedite your orders as fast as possible.

thanks, Bad Dawgs Slots


----------



## coach61

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> 
> After this weeks auction that is running now I am going to have to change the way I'm doing things . In my effort to make everyone happy I am giving myself a major headache. There will be no more color choices on the auctions . I will put maybe three or four of each car in different colors and that's it . If you want a certain color of a car and it is not on ebay then you can order it directly thru e-mail and eventually thru the website . I think most may know what has brought this about and understand. I am trying my best to keep cost down and to expedite your orders as fast as possible.
> 
> thanks, Bad Dawgs Slots


heck for all us old slot heads and graduates of Hilltop and Bob pssst-zilla school of paint ya can mold in pink we'll paint them.. lol.. well except joe...


Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're giving yourself a headache over nothing Bruce!! We know who and where you are.. And we know how to order direct.. Don't sweat the Bay auctions. Utilize the bay as a way of advertizing your website however you can. I would do like RRR does and put a flyer in with every ebay purchase steering sales over to your site and away from the bay. It's more profitable for you direct so give advantages to buyers buying that way. 

For example: You want to list a hotrod pickup. You cast them in 4 colors and the blue ones aren't selling as good as the others. The blue one goes on the bay. When you list it, in the intro section where you describe who traxs is, mention you cast these cars in 4 colors. Then make sure you say this listing is for a blue one! For information on purchasing other colors you can email me [email protected] Do whatever it takes to steer the customer over to your site. 

But please!!!! Don't stress yourself :freak: trying to please us via the bay!! All my purchases will be direct as it works out better for both of us.. and I'm sure many of us here will agree!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

I guess as my wife says I'm a people pleaser and when I get the not so nice e-mails after all the work I have put into the first 38 cars I just released murphy's law kick's in and a problem here and mold tears there ( like the Mako ) and these stupid things set you back and when you are trying to develope a business relationship with a group and the little things popup and shipments get delayed some people are not as understanding .But this is good for me because this is the big test ,but not to worry I am in for the long haul and you guys aren't getting rid of me this easy . The website will be good and solve some of this .and all I can do is do my best and maybe the majority of people will be happy . One day at a time or one car at a time.


----------



## resinmonger

Thus far, I have bought my puppies off the bay. I figured it would help get Bruce pushed up to 1000 level. He's pretty close. Plus, throwing in some positive (and very true) feedback will help get him new sales.

Hutt


----------



## coach61

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I guess as my wife says I'm a people pleaser and when I get the not so nice e-mails after all the work I have put into the first 38 cars I just released murphy's law kick's in and a problem here and mold tears there ( like the Mako ) and these stupid things set you back and when you are trying to develope a business relationship with a group and the little things popup and shipments get delayed some people are not as understanding .But this is good for me because this is the big test ,but not to worry I am in for the long haul and you guys aren't getting rid of me this easy . The website will be good and solve some of this .and all I can do is do my best and maybe the majority of people will be happy . One day at a time or one car at a time.


Peace Brother, people complain all the time.. picture them as you see them hiding behind the keyboard, bored lil minds trying to be someone.. i have bought about 30-35 bodies over time off you heck some are still in baggies.. your prices are rock low, quality is excellent and personal care in exceptional.. now have a Mullet beer, and scoff at the nasty emails.. I volunteer to be your complaint dept...bet I would enjoy it...lol


Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

When you are as prolific as you are pushing out so much cool stuff in a very short time span, there's bound to be a few glitches. You can't please everybody all the time.. It's just not feasible. It's not a perfect world!! If it was, NOS T Jet chassis would be available at every corner store for $3.00 each, ten for $25.00..


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

slotcarman12078 said:


> When you are as prolific as you are pushing out so much cool stuff in a very short time span, there's bound to be a few glitches. You can't please everybody all the time.. It's just not feasible. It's not a perfect world!! If it was, NOS T Jet chassis would be available at every corner store for $3.00 each, ten for $25.00..


Hey guys thanks . I know it's a few bad eggs causing the waves and ..well I like to verbalize what I'm thinking but this is "G " rated here . But on to other important subjects . Shame you guys are having problems with those chassis . When I worked for Tyco I could phone my contact over there and pickup 10,000 440x2's for $.50 each ,but then again Tyco had the edge with venders over there . Wish I had those contacts now . Best they could do a few years ago was some knock off was $1.25 aand the chassis was a dog . The good old days ............................... 

Russ I need 14 more feedbacks and 995 more here on HT ...........


----------



## bumpercar88

Bruce,
You can't please all the people, all the time. Don't worry about your reputation w/ us. Many of us have done business w/ you over the years and I for one am happy to have you back.

Jerry


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

bumpercar88 said:


> Bruce,
> You can't please all the people, all the time. Don't worry about your reputation w/ us. Many of us have done business w/ you over the years and I for one am happy to have you back.
> 
> Jerry


Thanks for that. You guys are the main reason I came back .


----------



## sethndaddy

When I was resin casting cars a few years back (before most of the guys on ebay now). They where an easy sell at 9.99 starting bid, and my cars where NO WAY close to the quality your doing Bruce. 
But I only sold what I made, if I had a lime green Hearse, it was on the bay, pink fireball roberts tjet....on the bay. I never offered 6 color choices, and made them per order, for the simple fact that my molds/silicone sometimes tore after 10-15 cars, some held up to 40-50 cars. And I always offered, if you don't like it, send it back for a full refund.

And if I was still smoking, I would still be casting......they went hand in hand for me and quiting smoking killed the caster in me, lol. Maybe one day, if ciggybutts drop back to 2.00 a pack we'll start up smoking again and gain the creative edge back.

Sorry for the long winded write,
Ed, Seth's daddy


----------



## twolff

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I just checked that for you and yes with a tiny notch cut away on both sides of firewall maybe 1/16 each side you can use a tyco pro chassis. Later i will check for sure that motor detail has no restrictions will get back later on that .


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## roadrner

Bruce,
Like Bumpercar88 said, "you can't please everybody". 


Personally. I think your bodies are great and will continue to add to my collection. Plus your customer service is top notch to boot! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 


Hang in there!  Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*not a good day*

I know in this business things happen especially when you least need it to happen. While I was taking the 57 clear glass molds out of the tank this morning I was greeted with a real mess. Apparently , something was wrong with the mix and all the molds are trash . This is a problem . So I have a bunch of e-mails to write . I am on it . Molds take two days to make and then 6 hours to bake . I know I'm giving some stuff away here , but in the mean time the bodies and parts will be done . This may move some being mailed out possibly not until Monday . I know most will understand ,but there maybe a few not so happy ,but I'll live with that . Not to go into too much detail how this happen ,but all I can say is she's doing fine in the hospital and the scares should heal someday ....No I am joking about that Simple mistake of reversing the mixing ratio's and the uncured resin eats the rubber. Stuff happens so you just move on . SO if you have an order and you have any question let me know here or thru PM .


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Ed, I was casting a couple years back too. When I moved out west, my rythm got broken and Im still on hiatus. When I saw bruce come back I was all like 'Yeah, his stuff is great!' but then I was also like 'But crap, his stuff is better than mine!' Still, there seems to be plenty of takers out there for well made resins and Ill be getting back into it someday. At least Bruce tends to repro a lot of stuff, whereas I was all about taking diecasts I liked and casting for slots.


----------



## sethndaddy

Yea, i was casting mostly Johnny lightning stuff or the old lesney matchbox things. just basic one piece slosh molds and gluing in posts.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

I was just looking at the feedback on flea bay and see I'm at #991 . Wow , it may sound silly but I have never hit 1000 before . But with that said who will give that big 1000th feedback . Who ever that is will get a free car of thier choice


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Hmmm....Ill bite on that. Gotta see what you have up for grabs....


----------



## demether

@bad dawgs : if I understand correctly, do you use lexan or clear resin to cast the glasses ? 


as a modeler I prefer a lot the lexan glasses. In a commercial way, it's a lot cheaper to reproduce lexan (no expensive molds, no resin to buy) for you (you jut have to build a vacuum machine, easy and cheap) and the result is better than clear resin glasses. Personaly, when I'm doing a kit with plastic or resin glasses, I use them to vacuum form lexan ones.

just my two cents. And I'm waiting for your website to try your products  (I've got several projects to finish on the bench before...)

by the way, I personaly know (as a freelance modeler and graphist) it's difficult to work alone on a business/freelance activity, and to not loose heart when you receive bad comments. A lot of people just don't realize the amount of hard work all this things represent. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

demether;2811894
A lot of people just don't realize the amount of hard work all this things represent. :thumbsup:[/quote said:


> I wish everyone would take the opportunity to try casting at least once. Talk about eye opening! :devil: rr


----------



## win43

sethndaddy said:


> When I was resin casting cars a few years back (before most of the guys on ebay now). They where an easy sell at 9.99 starting bid, and my cars where NO WAY close to the quality your doing Bruce.
> Ed, Seth's daddy


THANKS!!!!! Ed, now bruce is gonna raise his prices. :lol:


----------



## coach61

a Bad Dawg tyco Racer...


----------



## WesJY

coach61 - nice job on tyco racer!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Coach, your racer (March 88S?) looks like it's ready to prove rubin' is racin'! Mesa likes it plenty much. I reckon y'all done thrown down the gauntlet fer some NASCAR racers. They'd look a dern site better than dem butt ugly Grand Am cars. Wouldn't that be sumption to see?

Hutt accepts the challenge! :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## bobhch

coach61 said:


> a Bad Dawg tyco Racer...



Coach,

That is a nice RCA CAR....YEAH BABY! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I know you wish it was 1/1 scale so, you could tear it up at the track!!

rr & demether,

Yes it is the people that don't cast that complain. After you cast one up (or fudge it up) the first time around you start to understand the mold making process is a time consuming and some times nerve racking one also but, it has been fun for me so far because, nothing worth doing is easy.

Painting them up is a blast...Phssssssht! :woohoo: This makes it all worth it!!

Bob...still rounding up some Trick Truck cash (soon)...zilla


----------



## Montoya1

Whatever happened to Helen J ?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> . . . Yes it is the people that don't cast that complain. After you cast one up (or fudge it up) the first time around you start to understand the mold making process is a time consuming and some times nerve racking one also but, it has been fun for me so far because, nothing worth doing is easy.
> 
> Painting them up is a blast...Phssssssht! :woohoo: This makes it all worth it!! . . .


Spot-on. :thumbsup:


----------



## demether

> it has been fun for me so far because, nothing worth doing is easy.



I agree !


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

demether said:


> @bad dawgs : if I understand correctly, do you use lexan or clear resin to cast the glasses ?
> 
> 
> as a modeler I prefer a lot the lexan glasses. In a commercial way, it's a lot cheaper to reproduce lexan (no expensive molds, no resin to buy) for you (you jut have to build a vacuum machine, easy and cheap) and the result is better than clear resin glasses. Personaly, when I'm doing a kit with plastic or resin glasses, I use them to vacuum form lexan ones.
> 
> just my two cents. And I'm waiting for your website to try your products  (I've got several projects to finish on the bench before...)
> 
> by the way, I personaly know (as a freelance modeler and graphist) it's difficult to work alone on a business/freelance activity, and to not loose heart when you receive bad comments. A lot of people just don't realize the amount of hard work all this things represent. :thumbsup:


I use clear resin . I have found racers love lexan because of weight ,but collectors and modeler's that customize ( for the sake of a name ) like the hard glass for realism . Am I wrong here? 

Update : Well ,all is back to normal again all 57 molds restored and up and running again .The parade to the post office begins today and by weeks end should be back to normal .Everyone thank you for your patience. Also at the request of quite a few I added buy it nows on a few auctions to see how that works . Update on the website is the frame work should be done this week as I have been told . Once I get that the picture taking starts and maybe in a couple of weeks we will get it running and ebay can be history................Now I can get some sleep !!!


----------



## demether

*I just speak for myself*, but I prefer lexan glasses. The transparency is a lot better, you can finely ajust it to the body too. 

In larger scales, major premium resin kit casters (in France : Proto Slot kit for example) use lexan too. For the scale (even in 1/32, so in 1/64 scale it's the same) the thickness is a lot more realistic with lexan than resin. You also can treat it with Future, to improve the transparency.

In scale 1, a glass is thick about millimeters. If you do resin glasses in 1/64, once you 've converted the measurements to a real 1/1 scale car, you can see that is not realist at all ! 

in one word, realism is a way better with lexan glasses *for me* (again, I respect other preferences). And of course, it brings us a little improvement for racing.

So personaly, I will not blame you if you do lexan glasses for your cars kits.  

Perhaps you can post a poll on the forum to see other members preferences ?


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Sorry Demether!!*

I see advantages on both sides of the fence. Lexan is light in a place where a car needs to be light (top side). I agree with the philosophy that real glass is thin, and lexan is thinnest, but my personal preference stays with the resin windows because they generally fit better with less work. I am being somewhat biased in my decision as I have only done one car with lexan windows, this being a Mead Bro's Barracuda. Trying to get complex curves with compound angles correct(at the hood and trunk lines) caused me major headaches, and while the body is decent, the lexan windows turned me off and kept me from buying any more. Plastic/ resin cast windows are quick and easy to put in, they stay in place, and maintain the proper shape in the body. I guess this is my vote..


----------



## Bill Hall

*No contest here*

THE number one reason that I like molded glass is why?.....

Yeah dats it!.....because it IS buffable, repairable and cooperative in general. The inevitable "fubar" (super glue fingerprint), "whoops" (brush touch goober), and scratches (because we run and crash our builds) can be removed. 

Racers 'probably dont care.....I'll bet most modelers do!


----------



## demether

Fun to see how diferent can be the opinions !

Personaly I never use superglue to glue my glasses (lexan or other material) and if the glasses got scratchs, I apply future on it, simply as that :thumbsup:


I'm used to lexan, if I 've got a car with plastic or resin glases, I make my own vacuum form lexan ones, and keep the plastic/resin glasses just in case of mouting problems...


If even "modeler/collector dedicated" larger scales casters use lexan (racer, PSK, MMk, etc...) instead of clear resin, there is certainly a reason...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I prefer molded glass also for reasons stated and also due to the fact that in a hard body racing setting stock hard bodies comes with molded glass. To have an entry with lexan would be a 'clear' advantage, no pun intended.


----------



## slotcarman12078

There is one other thing I forgot to mention... Sometimes seeing everything is a bit too much.. Windows that are "too clear" ruin the illusion of the imaginary lil guy behind the wheel. Especially with AW hypno gear sets :freak: :lol: I do understand your angle Demether and respect your opinion.


----------



## demether

slotcarman12078 said:


> There is one other thing I forgot to mention... Sometimes seeing everything is a bit too much.. Windows that are "too clear" ruin the illusion of the imaginary lil guy behind the wheel. Especially with AW hypno gear sets :freak: :lol: I do understand your angle Demether and respect your opinion.


I was thinking the same thing, seeing my last corvette gs with grey lexan windows (I painted it like that to look like my racemasters bodies)....here, transparency is complety useless 













I was very lazy on this thing, because I 'd got a driver for it, and I even started to paint it !


----------



## WesJY

Whoa!! That driver is awesome! Looks so real!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## demether

thank you

I'll keep it for another project. The only default of this well sculpted figure (french Racing legends product) is that is a little out of scale...more 1/50 than 1/64, I beleive. So for the race class I made (racemaster classic gts on xtraction chassis), side by side with racemaster bodies, the result suffered of a lack of consistency.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Demether, I gotta tell you your paint skills are INSANE. That driver looks awesome, lots of wash effects make that look nice and professional.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*update*

So, this is the latest. I am off ebay for a week or two catching up on orders and I have just recieved the website from the web designer. Check it out www.traxshobbies.com Now I have 175 pictures to take and post on the website . Alot of work , but well worth the effort. I have many more new releases to finish , from lessons learned I will not release them until they are completely finished ,tested and mastered. Most may not know what I mean , but this is part of my unique process. So far we have added 40 new cars to the old list of 98 with about 65 more to go( and growing ) .Most may know I had an unexpected trip south down to LA Ca for the last 4 days for a family emergency and while there I had a couple hours to met with the huttster to discuss slot cars and listen to some of his ideas . Boy ,what an outstanding person and an asset to the hobby :thumbsup: We talked about current bodies and alot about new stuff and some great ideas for future bodies and parts Russ had. We talked alittle about my process ( don't tell Zilla Russ:tongue and also about the debuckle last week with the 57 molds which are almost back to normal .Just 4 more to finish . So that's the latest. Any question let me know . the dawg


----------



## WesJY

bruce - awesome website man!! cannot wait til its finished!!

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Account created!
Great site, Bruce!
Just fill'er up and yer in bidness! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*the BS meter is in the red*

red alert the BS meter is in the red here @ Bad Dawg slots . What do I mean the scammers are trying to get free stuff from me . Not sure who they are fooling ,but I'm not buying . Okay what am I talking about . It's back to the same old crap when I was making cars before . It's hey you forgot my part or you sent me a broken glass . This same old stuff just like last time ,but worse ! I pack all the orders myself and take my time and look at all the parts for flaws and bubbles . Yeah there a small amount of flash ,but I have been doing this for more years then I'd like to say.I know when I forget something I either tell people before they get it . Right Joe? But now I have people trying to get free parts from me when I know for a fact that I sent it. They hold over you head bad feedback and it cost me more money to boot in shipping parts out. I'm not having a melt down ,but I'm not happy about this and I haven't figure out how I'm going to handle this . Once the website is up and running I will have better control with this type of crap. I do my best to give good service and make good if I screw up,but I don't appreciate this stuff .For the 99% of you out there that are great people to deal with I apoligize for having to share this with ,but the few who are trying to squezze me for free stuff and can not be honest and just say hey I'd like to get an extra window or bumper this is directed at.


----------



## sethndaddy

are they fleabay people or hobbytalk people??

I expect it from fleabay.


----------



## WesJY

sethndaddy said:


> are they fleabay people or hobbytalk people??
> 
> I expect it from fleabay.


Ahhhh it was you all along!! Just kidding. 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Steady Bruce....this too shall pass.

Soon comes the day when you are no longer hostage!


----------



## coach61

if its HT post thier names we police our own.. make insurance mandatory, i recall buying a flip top from you when they first came out and before I even had it you emailed me as the motor or something was on your packing table still.. so I for one will Vouch for your honesty and intgratry. if they are east coast ebay people I will be doing a large loop.. want me to play uncle Vinnie with them.. lol./..

Dave


----------



## win43

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> red alert the BS meter is in the red here @ Bad Dawg slots . What do I mean the scammers are trying to get free stuff from me . Not sure who they are fooling ,but I'm not buying . Okay what am I talking about . It's back to the same old crap when I was making cars before . It's hey you forgot my part or you sent me a broken glass . This same old stuff just like last time ,but worse ! I pack all the orders myself and take my time and look at all the parts for flaws and bubbles . Yeah there a small amount of flash ,but I have been doing this for more years then I'd like to say.I know when I forget something I either tell people before they get it . Right Joe? But now I have people trying to get free parts from me when I know for a fact that I sent it. They hold over you head bad feedback and it cost me more money to boot in shipping parts out. I'm not having a melt down ,but I'm not happy about this and I haven't figure out how I'm going to handle this . Once the website is up and running I will have better control with this type of crap. I do my best to give good service and make good if I screw up,but I don't appreciate this stuff .For the 99% of you out there that are great people to deal with I apoligize for having to share this with ,but the few who are trying to squezze me for free stuff and can not be honest and just say hey I'd like to get an extra window or bumper this is directed at.


I'm not quite sure who this is directed at.....but i'm not sure I like the tone. Yes I told you that I didn't receive my orders. (one from Ebay and one ordered directly from you) I never asked or squeezed anything. I was happy you offered to replace my missing orders, BUT if you think i'm trying to SCAM you.....just keep your dang bodies and I won't bother ordering anymore. As for a meltdown ...i might just be having one. I don't appreciate being put in the category of scammer or cheat.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

win43 said:


> I'm not quite sure who this is directed at.....but i'm not sure I like the tone. Yes I told you that I didn't receive my orders. (one from Ebay and one ordered directly from you) I never asked or squeezed anything. I was happy you offered to replace my missing orders, BUT if you think i'm trying to SCAM you.....just keep your dang bodies and I won't bother ordering anymore. As for a meltdown ...i might just be having one. I don't appreciate being put in the category of scammer or cheat.




Before this gets too out of hand this is not directed at no one on HT and my purpose for this post was to get a slice of the huge amount of experience from the people on HT and not bash anyone here . If I had a problem with anyone here I would not post something here to single someone out . In the case of your lost parcel I understand that happens and I stand behind it . If you personally feel I meant you I apoligize for the misunderstanding that was not my intention .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*My intention / apoligy*

I guess I should have thought this out alittle more before I posted something like this . Not thinking how some may not take what I wrote as I intended I should have cooled down before I wrote. My intention was to learn from the vast experince on this forum. I know I came on here once and brought on the carpet a bad deal on some track I bought and it worked to resolve the problem ,but this was not the case this time . I have made many friends here and do not want to jeapordize that . So please take this as my apoligy if I upset or affended anyone.


----------



## bobhch

*In good times...in bad times...that's what friends are for...*

Bruce,

Love your new sight and will check back later to see how it looks then! :thumbsup:

Jerry,

What Bruce said above "Did not mean to offend anyone"...yeah he means it and I hope all this can be water under the bridge. You are both part of the Good Guys here on Hobby Talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you kiss and make up just tell me in advance so, I can look the other way...Eeeeeeeeeew. 
LOL :devil: Hate me....hahahahaahahahahaaha :devil:

I like both of you guys and don't want to see any ill feelings between you. It is very hard to be in Bruces shoes as he is trying to provide a low price service to us all and their are always a few people that try to take advantage of the good nature of People like Bruce. 

When you have a good thing like Bruces Bodies going on, bunches and bunches of people want them. I bet Bruce is one Busy Bee and then when a rock gets thrown into the mix...oh dang it. 

Jerry Bruce would never point fingers here on Hobby Talk and single out anyone as a Scammer. We all know you are ALL GOOD MAN!!!

Bob...a roll of Quarters in a sock hurts cry OUCH!!...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Thank you Bob and yes very well said . I hold no ill feelings for anyone here on HT and think of all of them as friends and was not directing anything at Jerry . I'm not mad at Jerry I am concerned for him though that he feels I directed that at him . It had nothing to do with him at all or in any way . I am just having fun doing something I enjoy . Yes I'm busy with cars and I am behind because of the mold issue a couple weeks back and the distraction with my family .These things go on in life and they just mix in . A couple ebayer's got under my skin and I came here for some ensight from all of you and was just venting . As far as I'm concerned it's business as usual and I those involved can see past this and lets get back to having fun . No Bob I don't kiss boys!! Now lets see some more pictures of those custom Dawgs


----------



## demether

Im' glad the website is almost finished. Seeing photos and have clear categories is a lot easier.

i'll follow that...


----------



## videojimmy

it's all Bob-zilla's fault.

hehehehe

ps... glad you liked the decals Bob.

Bruce.. you rule!


----------



## roadrner

Well, I have an account and just waiting on the resin.  

Bruce, 
For what it's worth. Back years ago when I was doing business online and I'd get someone trying to get another part or bod for whatever reason. I would just ask them to return the item at my cost because I knew what I packed and it's condition when I sent it out. Plus the way I packed, shippers would really have to try hard to damage one of my parcels. I only rec'd one parcel back and it's contents were in perfect order. Guess the guy didn't like what it was or was intimidated about working a resin body. Who knows. There are some real gems out there. :freak: Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

roadrner said:


> Well, I have an account and just waiting on the resin.
> 
> Bruce,
> For what it's worth. Back years ago when I was doing business online and I'd get someone trying to get another part or bod for whatever reason. I would just ask them to return the item at my cost because I knew what I packed and it's condition when I sent it out. Plus the way I packed, shippers would really have to try hard to damage one of my parcels. I only rec'd one parcel back and it's contents were in perfect order. Guess the guy didn't like what it was or was intimidated about working a resin body. Who knows. There are some real gems out there. :freak: Dave


I understand what you are saying . I use to do that too ,but it gets costly and most times I'm in the red when it's all said and done . My profit margin is minimal as it is and if I play back and forth postage I should just give them away for nothing. You know it's not a big deal and when the website is up and running things will be different with the way I handle that issue, but I apprciate your input.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Got my account created, and eagerly awaiting to spend my hard earned dollars on some rad bodies!

Bruce, dont sweat the few trolls out there trying to pull a fast one. Anyone who gets their jollies on ripping someone off for $9 slot car has WAY bigger problems, dude. Trust me, those guys' entire LIFE sucks a lot more than the 5 minutes youre spending dealing with them.


----------



## win43

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Thank you Bob and yes very well said . I hold no ill feelings for anyone here on HT and think of all of them as friends and was not directing anything at Jerry . I'm not mad at Jerry I am concerned for him though that he feels I directed that at him . It had nothing to do with him at all or in any way . I am just having fun doing something I enjoy . Yes I'm busy with cars and I am behind because of the mold issue a couple weeks back and the distraction with my family .These things go on in life and they just mix in . A couple ebayer's got under my skin and I came here for some ensight from all of you and was just venting . As far as I'm concerned it's business as usual and I those involved can see past this and lets get back to having fun . No Bob I don't kiss boys!! Now lets see some more pictures of those custom Dawgs


Apology accepted.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*website*

Just to let eveyone know we have the site up and we are working on pictures . The pictures that are up now and thru the week are temp pictures I used on ebay . I will be doing much better ones in the very near futures as time permits . ANyway I can get an extra 12 hours added to each 8 days of the week to get all this done??? LOL

Check it out sign up and let me know what you think .


----------



## bobhch

*Can you please post a link to your site...*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Just to let eveyone know we have the site up and we are working on pictures . The pictures that are up now and thru the week are temp pictures I used on ebay . I will be doing much better ones in the very near futures as time permits . ANyway I can get an extra 12 hours added to each 8 days of the week to get all this done??? LOL
> 
> Check it out sign up and let me know what you think .


Hey bruce do you have a link? Thanks in advance!

Bob...linkless in Gretna...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

here ya go, Bob! :thumbsup:

http://www.traxshobbies.com/shop/index.php

My cart is already full. LOL


----------



## bobhch

*Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy...*

:lol::lol:


joez870 said:


> here ya go, Bob! :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.traxshobbies.com/shop/index.php
> 
> My cart is already full. LOL


Thanks Joez,

My cart is full now also...why are we laughing? U--->:lol: & :lol:<---me

Now we are both broke. LOL

Bob...Better start getting my chassis together...zilla


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Thanks Joez,
> 
> My cart is full now also...why are we laughing? U--->:lol: & :lol:<---me
> 
> Now we are both broke. LOL
> 
> Bob...Better start getting my chassis together...zilla



Don't laugh too hard. I placed my order today for just a few of Bruce's offerings and can't wait for those that are coming. Like they say, you can't take it with you. :dude: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Can't wait to Phssssssssssssssht some more soon!!!!*



roadrner said:


> Don't laugh too hard. I placed my order today for just a few of Bruce's offerings and can't wait for those that are coming. Like they say, you can't take it with you. :dude: rr


rr,

Exactly....you can't take it with you but, hopefully there are AFTER LIFE hobby stores, AFTER LIFE HobbyTalk and Garage sales, etc, etc, etc too.

Bruce,

Here are some pics of an old Tyco Pro Bug body you casted up for me last year or so....man I love Tyco Pros.

Have 3 more of these in the Bad Dawg to paint some day case...oh boy! 

The Gamma Gold (Kustom Kolors) was layed down last week and just got done spraying the Alclad Transparent Green a little bit ago and topped her off with a coat of Boyds High Gloss clearcoat! She is purdy and that was fun!!

















It was always hard to find a decent priced Trick Truck before you started casting them up again and if it was a good price it was hammered hard. Still people payed good bucks for them as Clunkers.

Bob...live to paint another day I will...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Bad Dawg Offerings*

Okay summer is here for most of us and we are looking for some projects. I hate to say it but yes we do have " Seconds " I really do not like the " R " word and I am looking to get these out there for a fair price for all. For example as some know there was a time when our red was not the best and more on the pink side because of pigment burn out. Anyway ,I have some cars I will be listing here and only here for those that are looking to do some projects . I will get a list together and let you know what they are and how many I have . The bodies I'm not looking for much ,but they will have good parts with them so instead of the normal $9 per car kit we maybe looking at $ 6.00 per car plus shipping. These cars are good and have no other flaws other then cast color being a bad color or maybe a speck of another color in them . So I will gather that list up and post it later today or tomorrow . In the mean time if there's any questions let me know .


----------



## roadrner

Bruce,
Great, bring on the list. Perfect for someone who has alot of paint to get rid of. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Race ya to the pink ones, Joez!!! :lol:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*list/prices*

okay , I changed price a bit for the better. First come first served thru PM or [email protected] which is also my pay-pal e-mail plus add $4.95 shipping . Bodies are sitting here done just need to make parts which means shipping will be a day after payment . These are in different colors or may have a different color blemish or a tiny air hole in a not too bad place. All these cars below will be complete with window glass / and parts that go with the car . Most will ask why these have nothing wrong with them I just have about 700 cars sitting here and just want to blow them out . SO gentlemen start your engines . Good luck. The Dawg :thumbsup::thumbsup:

1) ramp truck for afx- have 5 @ $6 each

2) ramp truck tyco - have 2 @ $6 each

3) VW window bus for tomy super g chassis -have 5 @ $ 4.50 each

4) ferrari 250 gto for tyco wide pan -have 13 @ $4.50 each

5)mini cooper fits life-like - have 5 @ $5 each

6) mini cooper fits afx - have 7 @ $ 5 each

7) VW funny Tyco - have 6 @ $ 5 each

8) Drag VW (tail pipe ) Tyco - have 6 @ $5 each

9) VW Panel Van AFX - have 3 @ $4.50 each

10) 69 Camaro fits tomy super g - have 2 @ $4.50 each

11) 70 road runner fits tomy super g - have 2 $ 4.50 each

12) 70 chevelle fits tomy super g - have 2 @ $4.50 each

13)71 camaro fits t-jet - have 2 @ $ 5 each

14) grand sport corvette fit t-jet - have 2 @ $ 5.00 each

15) lil red wagon fits afx -have 4 @ $ 4.50 each

16) p-4 ferrari fits t-jet - have 2 @ $5.00 each

17) dino ferrari fits t-jet - have 2 @$5.00 each

18)trick truck fits tyco - have 3 @ $ 6.00 each

19) highboy fits tyco - have 6 @ $6.00 each

20) vicky B fits tyco have 6 @ $ 6.00 each

21) Pinto rough rider tyco - have 1 @ 6.00 each

22) willys pu fits t-jet - have 4 @ $ 5.00 each

23) 49 mercury fits t-jet - have 5 @ $ 5.50 each

more on list below


----------



## coach61

waiting to hear what I got to first lol.. nana boo boo one good thing about down and out I am close to the computer.. lol


Dave


----------



## roadrner

*emailed*

Sent you an email at the address provided..
Dave


----------



## Marty

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> okay , I changed price a bit for the better. First come first served thru PM or [email protected] which is also my pay-pal e-mail plus add $4.95 shipping . Bodies are sitting here done just need to make parts which means shipping will be a day after payment . These are in different colors or may have a different color blemish or a tiny air hole in a not too bad place. All these cars below will be complete with window glass / and parts that go with the car . Most will ask why these have nothing wrong with them I just have about 700 cars sitting here and just want to blow them out . SO gentlemen start your engines . Good luck. The Dawg :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 1) ramp truck for afx- have 5 @ $6 each
> 
> 2) ramp truck tyco - have 2 @ $6 each
> 
> 3) VW window bus for tomy super g chassis -have 5 @ $ 4.50 each
> 
> 4) ferrari 250 gto for tyco wide pan -have 13 @ $4.50 each
> 
> 5)mini cooper fits life-like - have 5 @ $5 each
> 
> 6) mini cooper fits afx - have 7 @ $ 5 each
> 
> 7) VW funny Tyco - have 6 @ $ 5 each
> 
> 8) Drag VW (tail pipe ) Tyco - have 6 @ $5 each
> 
> 9) VW Panel Van AFX - have 3 @ $4.50 each
> 
> 10) 69 Camaro fits tomy super g - have 2 @ $4.50 each
> 
> 11) 70 road runner fits tomy super g - have 2 $ 4.50 each
> 
> 12) 70 chevelle fits tomy super g - have 2 @ $4.50 each
> 
> 13)71 camaro fits t-jet - have 2 @ $ 5 each
> 
> 14) grand sport corvette fit t-jet - have 2 @ $ 5.00 each
> 
> 15) lil red wagon fits afx -have 4 @ $ 4.50 each
> 
> 16) p-4 ferrari fits t-jet - have 2 @ $5.00 each
> 
> 17) dino ferrari fits t-jet - have 2 @$5.00 each
> 
> 18)trick truck fits tyco - have 3 @ $ 6.00 each
> 
> 19) highboy fits tyco - have 6 @ $6.00 each
> 
> 20) vicky B fits tyco have 6 @ $ 6.00 each
> 
> 21) Pinto rough rider tyco - have 1 @ 6.00 each
> 
> 22) willys pu fits t-jet - have 4 @ $ 5.00 each
> 
> 23) 49 mercury fits t-jet - have 5 @ $ 5.50 each


I am interested in 
-2 ramp trucks - AFX
-2 Mercurys (do these mount with the axles in the chassis on on the body?)
-2 highboys - TYCO
-2 Vicky's - TYCO
-2 Trick Trucks - TYCO

Marty
[email protected]


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Marty said:


> I am interested in
> -2 ramp trucks - AFX
> -2 Mercurys (do these mount with the axles in the chassis on on the body?)
> -2 highboys - TYCO
> -2 Vicky's - TYCO
> -2 Trick Trucks - TYCO
> 
> Marty
> [email protected]


they mount in the body


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

roadrner said:


> Sent you an email at the address provided..
> Dave


Dave better e-mail me again I had a typo on the e-mail address [email protected] Thanks, bruce


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*more to the list*

Here's a few more for the list that is on sale 

24) porsche 911 rsr ( mostly tiny air hole on roof ) t-jet - have 15 @ $5.00 each
25) 66 nova tiny air or flaw t-jet -have 4 @ $5.00 each

26) 69 mustang tiny air hole or color - t-jet -have 8 @ $5.50 each

27) dodge charger color have 5 t-jet @ $ 5.00

same deal as other list till they go and first come.

thanks


----------



## JordanZ870

PM sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## PD2

DANG IT!!! GEEZ! Where is cash when you want it, eh? Regardless of what you call it these are some great deals! Guess I'll have to wait till another time. Thanks for offering these at such great prices Bruce!

You guys buying are a bunch of lucky Bad Dawgs!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Dave better e-mail me again I had a typo on the e-mail address [email protected] Thanks, bruce


 
Bruce,
Sent the order again. Gotta love those typos.  Dave

PS. Still trying to find one of the AFX Dodge Magnums for you to use as a master. Hopefully one will show up.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

PD2 said:


> DANG IT!!! GEEZ! Where is cash when you want it, eh? Regardless of what you call it these are some great deals! Guess I'll have to wait till another time. Thanks for offering these at such great prices Bruce!
> 
> You guys buying are a bunch of lucky Bad Dawgs!
> PD2:thumbsup:



Not to worry still have a bunch left and will be doing this off and on so this will not be the last time . If you're situation changes in the near future check back with me . Oh and by the way this sale is still going on till I post that it is over . The Dawg


----------



## PD2

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Not to worry still have a bunch left and will be doing this off and on so this will not be the last time . If you're situation changes in the near future check back with me . Oh and by the way this sale is still going on till I post that it is over . The Dawg


Cool deal Dawg! Thanks for letting me know. I am hoping and praying that things change in the cash flow area soon. I'll definitely check with ya.

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Big Blowout Sale*

As of this morning the balance of what was left has be spoken for So the sale is over ,but who know's another sale may popup soon. Thank you for all of your interest , The Dawg


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Things don't always turn out as planned..*

Here's my first modified Bad Dawg LRW.. Mods include milling out the bed, and a hard tonneau installed with surf boards.. Glass and interior fabricated from styrene. Gnome driver added. Comes equipped with LED head and tail lights. Bumpers, door handles and exhaust Treated to some BMF. Hope you like it Bruce!!



















More pics in the LED and creative light threads..


----------



## resinmonger

*Teach an ole body new tricks...*

I had a brain malfunction and thought _would a Bad Dawg Mattel F-1 body fit a Mega-G chassis?_ and decided to act on the thought. Here is The Baddest Dawg's Ferrari body in green sitting on the chassis. Looked promising to me. Naturally, the front suspension arm didn't align with the Mega-G's longer wheelbase. But, I wanted to leave my green body stockish.










Good thing I had a yeller Benetton body that could be sacreficed to the alter of slot car knowledge.










With the arms removed, the fit looks pretty good. The body lines up with the bottom of the chassis very well. I need to fabrimucate some A-arms and body mounts. More latter...

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## bobhch

nice cars guys...surfboards on a slot always make me smile.


----------



## videojimmy

very nice guys.... VERY nice!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*lil red & f-1's*

First the lil red wagon look great . Nice modelling and paint work . :thumbsup:

F-1's I think will go over Russ .I love to get the most out of a body and the Mega G guys want all the bodies they can get . Nice idea !:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Bruce,
Got the PM and sent what you needed. Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*what's new @ the pound*

I've been asked what going to be new here at the dawg pound . Well ,we have out grew our little shop in town and have to move back to the big shop here at the house . Have to spread out more and stage things better plus then I can go out and work all night then too. Wife is not for that one . Anyway , that will only take a day for that move once I'm setup again . Now the big news !! I have some more new bodies I am starting on next week and we'll concentrat on a couple dozen this time and see where that goes . We will this time around add some mega G stuff to the pack and give those guys some attention . This can get dangerous ,but do we have any reasonable request that I might be able to take care of ? Lets get started with this easy question.........


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> . . . do we have any reasonable request that I might be able to take care of ? Lets get started with this easy question.........


 
Re-pops of the AFX stock cars in original form, and also with Tyco SWB mounts.

For something completely new, how about some Roughrider Mustangs, Camaros, Vegas, Challengers, etc.?

Keep up the great work Bruce -- working on a Gremlin RR right now and it's a killer little bod! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

1976Cordoba said:


> Re-pops of the AFX stock cars in original form, and also with Tyco SWB mounts.
> 
> For something completely new, how about some Roughrider Mustangs, Camaros, Vegas, Challengers, etc.?
> 
> Keep up the great work Bruce -- working on a Gremlin RR right now and it's a killer little bod! :thumbsup:


Afx wise I think I have 5 of the original stockers lined up in the pen ready for rubber so we are good there. and then you are thinking changing the snaps for a Tyco 440x2 narrow chassis for the same bodies . The other question I have is there interest there for a line of F-1 cars in repops and mega G chassis cars .I ask because I'm not hearing much there. 

How would this go over and I know Tom would love this how about a 55 Chevy rough rider ?? It's on the bench with the highboy version and both could be a reality very soon . Like your feedback on that .


----------



## roadrner

Bruce,
You are such a tease. Bring on those AFXes. Thanks again!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## JordanZ870

Yeah......Rough Riders!
Gremlin, monza, pinto, both shoe box chevs, vega.....let'm roll! :thumbsup:

An affordable tjet wrecker.....maybe one based on the mini lindy......
...yeah...a guy can dream!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> . . . AFX stockers . . . and then you are thinking changing the snaps for a *Tyco 440x2 narrow chassis* for the same bodies . . .


No Bruce - The *wide pan Tyco* is what I'd buy. All the other Tyco stockers are wide pan except for the Regal and Cutlass. I personally think of the pan as the stocker chassis and the narrow as the open wheel chassis. The small front tires on the narrow chassis make no sense under a stock car body IMHO.

I think Rich will back me up on this


----------



## resinmonger

1976Cordoba said:


> No Bruce - The *wide pan Tyco* is what I'd buy. All the other Tyco stockers are wide pan except for the Regal and Cutlass. I personally think of the pan as the stocker chassis and the narrow as the open wheel chassis. The small front tires on the narrow chassis make no sense under a stock car body IMHO.
> 
> I think Rich will back me up on this


Will the AFX bods fit the wide pan Tyco?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

resinmonger said:


> Will the AFX bods fit the wide pan Tyco?


In short wheelbase Yes.


----------



## bearsox

resinmonger said:


> Will the AFX bods fit the wide pan Tyco?


*Hey Russ ,
that question got me to thinking that if many of the wheelbases are interchangeable ... why not cross mount each ? In other words take those that do have the interchangeable WB and put AFX mounts on all the tyco stuff and then put tyco mounts in the AFX ? Double's up each's fun i would think. Just a thought but hey it's late and likely allready thought of LOL !

Dennis / bear:freak: *


----------



## resinmonger

bearsox said:


> *Hey Russ ,
> that question got me to thinking that if many of the wheelbases are interchangeable ... why not cross mount each ? In other words take those that do have the interchangeable WB and put AFX mounts on all the tyco stuff and then put tyco mounts in the AFX ? Double's up each's fun i would think. Just a thought but hey it's late and likely allready thought of LOL !
> 
> Dennis / bear:freak: *


You are definately on the right track, Dennis! Everyone has a favorite chassis. For example, when I think of NTx Rich, my next thought is TYCO! Cross pollenating bodies and chassis has the potential to nearly double the body options for a given chassis. So if you would love to have AFX Mercury body on a Tyco chassis, you could do so! Then I could mosie down Texas way with my Woods Brothers'/David Pearson Tyco Merc and repeat some epic races with Rich's Tyco Petty cars. Petty vs Pearson in a Tyco throw down... I reckon that would just plain ROCK!

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

resinmonger said:


> You are definately on the right track, Dennis! Everyone has a favorite chassis. For example, when I think of NTx Rich, my next thought is TYCO! Cross pollenating bodies and chassis has the potential to nearly double the body options for a given chassis. So if you would love to have AFX Mercury body on a Tyco chassis, you could do so! Then I could mosie down Texas way with my Woods Brothers'/David Pearson Tyco Merc and repeat some epic races with Rich's Tyco Petty cars. Petty vs Pearson in a Tyco throw down... I reckon that would just plain ROCK!
> 
> Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:



The problem I have battled over the years is how the tyco body mounts so low on the chassis and the Afx bodies mount higher. If you ever noticed a Tyco body the bottom edge where side doors are is past the center line of the axle center. Not impossible but some thought has to go into it .I have given somethought to a clip simular to the Bud Clip that would make tyco and afx bodies interchangable. Still haven't come up with that design yet.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*question*

on replacement parts for f-1's how big of a need is this . I mean wings ,frt. and rear , heads and glass. feedback welcome .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Sale*

For those that bought items from my last sale last week . I had mentioned I was thinking of moving the shop well....a situation happened here that has forced the move . A store one block from the from the store I had my shop in had a fire that wiped out three stores last wednesday . I'm friends with the fire chief in town and he has highly reccomended I move my shop ASAP because of the materials I use for the business. So....I have been moving things for the last 5 days and I am set back up today and will have everyones cars shipped by weeks end just in case you were wondering where they were. Always something . But the good news is this we'll have another sale next week sometime :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1

resinmonger said:


> More latter...
> 
> Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


Yes please!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*mega g and others*



Montoya1 said:


> Yes please!



Good , then I will get the three I have now the ferrari f-1 ,benetton f-1 and mclaren f-1 started for mega g chassis and we'll see where we can go from there . I have about a week of work to clean up and then I'll start some new stuff and these will be part of it . Just as a preview of whats to come we have a t-jet porsche 911 , some tyco can am cars which will also cross over to tomy super g , two new afx modifieds rough riders , and a few other projects that a few of you have contributed. Most likely add another 25 to the stable of wild Dawgs


----------



## Montoya1

Bruce - how do those three F1s differ from each other, and will they all be available in white? Edit as I answered my own question, one has smooth sides, one has the earlier 'pod bump and the other I guess is based around an unreleased Tyco design?










How would you feel about making them cut and shut so they were a tad longer? Only 4-5mm. Too much work?


----------



## roadrner

Bruce,
Remember the AFX Dodge Magnum we were looking for? Well, Wes has donated one to be the master. He's sending it to me to strip the paint. Once I get her down to a bare body, I'll send it to you to do your magic. Thanks to Wes for coming through for all us MOPAR nuts. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Montoya1 said:


> Bruce - how do those three F1s differ from each other, and will they all be available in white? Edit as I answered my own question, one has smooth sides, one has the earlier 'pod bump and the other I guess is based around an unreleased Tyco design?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel about making them cut and shut so they were a tad longer? Only 4-5mm. Too much work?


Okay, Here's a Tyco story for those that are interested . In about 1996 tyco was trying to save $$ with thier mold cost so they asked how can we make better use of the molds and here was a good one how can we use worn out molds over ? Well we came up with this we used the MUDD system .Which is basicly a block of steel and you use 7" X 7" x 3" inserts which housed the cavity on one side and the core on the other . We made the Benetton first when those molds wore out we burned with carbon masters the ferrari f-1 body into the same cavity which just a tad larger then the benetton body and then when then wore out the mclaren was to go in next but in the third year the unfortunate happened and we merged with Mattel and in thier infinite wisdom we did not need anymore new tyco body masters we were to use the older two forever as you all know . All this was for the answer of how these three differ from each other . The question about making longer I guess I would have to ask in which area would we make longer? That would determine if it was too much work.By the way for those who do not which is which the two f-1 bodies in Russ's post is the benetton and ferrari and the one in this tread is the mclaren.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

roadrner said:


> Bruce,
> Remember the AFX Dodge Magnum we were looking for? Well, Wes has donated one to be the master. He's sending it to me to strip the paint. Once I get her down to a bare body, I'll send it to you to do your magic. Thanks to Wes for coming through for all us MOPAR nuts. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


thanks Wes for the donation and looking forward to making them !


----------



## WesJY

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> thanks Wes for the donation and looking forward to making them !


I must have miss the forum about dodge magnum body.. I still cannot find it here.. But no problem! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Bruce,
> Remember the AFX Dodge Magnum we were looking for? Well, Wes has donated one to be the master. He's sending it to me to strip the paint. Once I get her down to a bare body, I'll send it to you to do your magic. Thanks to Wes for coming through for all us MOPAR nuts. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


No problem! 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> The question about making longer I guess I would have to ask in which area would we make longer? That would determine if it was too much work.By the way for those who do not which is which the two f-1 bodies in Russ's post is the benetton and ferrari and the one in this tread is the mclaren.


Cool story, and typical BarbieCo !

I guess the easiest area to lengthen would be the nose, but that would look odd? So what about just behind the driver/in front of the airbox?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Montoya1 said:


> Cool story, and typical BarbieCo !
> 
> I guess the easiest area to lengthen would be the nose, but that would look odd? So what about just behind the driver/in front of the airbox?


I'll check that out and get back to you


----------



## Montoya1

Bear in mind that the Mega-G champcars get a bit too ''elbowy'' in the 6'' and 9'' corners if drivers are injudicious enough to try and run in them side by side. This is due to some factors you will encounter (the position of the guide pin and the position of the chassis tab holes) and some you wont (the very wide wing, the amount of body ahead of the wheels), but something to watch for....

I assume the idea here is that you would make versions of the three Tyco bodies that are 'plug and play' for the Mega ?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*f-1's for mega g*

Yes, The idea from Russ was to build them to fit the mega g along with some others


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*update on the move*

Just an update on the move . I'm back in my big shop back at the house . All set backup and rolling again . I should be totally caught up by the weekend So.. if I owe you something it will be mailed in the next two days .That's the plan .That means I can get started on the new projects. This move was for the best because I'm back with my machines too. If you may remember I have a deckel pantograph that will be great for some nice reductions . Again, I am open to ideas and suggestions . And yes Wes The rat rods go under rubber on Monday and those stockers will be right after that. Oh , there will be another sale next week too still have cars left .


----------



## videojimmy

t-buckets for Mega G.... I'm beegin' ya!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*t-bucket*



videojimmy said:


> t-buckets for Mega G.... I'm beegin' ya!


Jim, I hear you and over the last month I think I have bought about 50 diecast cars . some for this reason. Do you have a picture of what you have in mind? Don't want to make something I think is a t-bucket and find out I'm way off base. I am making some bodies this time around for mega g for the website.


----------



## Bill Hall

Hmmmmmm. 

Any bucket would actually be a good starting point. I'd imagine either a T-Bucket or Duece Rat would be fine... makes no never mind. Technically a proper bucket would be open; however buckets with lids are pretty darn cool too. Myself I lean towards the A tub, but I suppose if there actually were viable T tubs available I'd have some of them too. I also prefer lids in all forms...but only cuz it opens more variations and that it's easier to remove a lid than to add one. The A tub has a higher hip line than the lower slung trunk and door lines of the T. 

Since there wasnt anything to be had at the time I gave up trying to get stuff to fit properly and began the adaptation of brass front ends. Now that the Ultra G exists and the rumor of an ajustable wheelbase version to come; a series of proper Rats and Rods may actually be viable for the slotmarket. The trick will be to properly cover the front works with a motor and grill unit and maybe several types of interchangeable pipes. 

I like rats, rods, and buckets...so here we go...










The "Woodster" was an early stretch and channel. Woodies always lent themselves to channelling, Bobzilla had the coolest Woody ever in custom phone booth form. 










The ever popular three winder in a raked out semi highboy form. The diecast "Cannonball" had possibilities but it was tricky back towards the trunk curl when trying to keep the rear axle centered in the wells. Might work better with the Ultra G










Another diecast brute, the "Eight Ball" signified the beginning of my search for for a one piece motor, header, and grill unit that could cover much of the frontal chassis works. The five windows have just a hair more length between the trunk and the rear axle center so it allows some breathing room on the chassis tail that the three window didnt.



















The "BlackMax" reflects a chop, channel, and slight stretch. The upper pic is notable because it clearly illustrates the trouble area with any A or T rod. The angle of taper from the cowl to the grill shell...and how your going to get the pick-ups to funtion properly and remain somewhat hidden.










Like the Woody, the Panel body begs to be channeled. No chop...yet....hahahahahaha! The rear side window panel fills on "Project X" were removed for the "Wanna be a Vicky look". 










Channeled lightly and raked forward the lid was left in top hat form. Arguablly kinda weird but it's sorta vintage.










The "Bite Me" sports an deep channel, medium roof chop, level mounted bucket, and stretched all the way out to the front yard.


----------



## Marty

Got the bodies yesterday in the mail from your "Super" Deal!!

Thank you!!

Marty


----------



## Marty

T-Bucket:

http://www.streetrodderweb.com/features/0703sr_t_bucket_history/index.html

I don't remember who it was a couple years ago was making resin T-Buckets copied from the Johnny Lightning die cast. It fit an Aurora Slim-Line chassis.

Marty


----------



## Bill Hall

*Conestogas*



Marty said:


> T-Bucket:
> 
> http://www.streetrodderweb.com/features/0703sr_t_bucket_history/index.html
> 
> I don't remember who it was a couple years ago was making resin T-Buckets copied from the Johnny Lightning die cast. It fit an Aurora Slim-Line chassis.
> 
> Marty


Sadly most of the resin t-buckets all sat like yer sister made them in home ec because of the acute trunk angle inherent to the T....even on a slimmy. Any self respecting hotrodder would gouge his eyes out with a clutch fork and walk. :drunk:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*love those rods*

Gotta love those old hot rods . Excellent job on those Bill . I just got a bunch of diecast like some of those and have some ideas .I'll try not to disappoint you guys with my first shot at it.


----------



## Omega

Bruce,

Just a note to say Thank you for all that you do, from the cars you make to listening to what we here have to say. :thumbsup: Since you are looking into T-Buckets for the Hot Rod crowd here, How about a C-cab like the Paddy Wagon from Hot Wheels.

Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Omega said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Just a note to say Thank you for all that you do, from the cars you make to listening to what we here have to say. :thumbsup: Since you are looking into T-Buckets for the Hot Rod crowd here, How about a C-cab like the Paddy Wagon from Hot Wheels.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave I appreciate it. I will check this out I may have that diecast . Funny thing is my wife is really getting into this .Funny story : Most wives they go shopping with the girls or the daughters they come home with bags and bags of stuff and worn out plastic . Mine comes home with hot wheels , matchbox and all other x-brand diecast cars for me to check out and as she says she's looking for detail parts too. Am I lucky or what ?


----------



## bobhch

*Bruce you sure are touching a lot of slot car people this round...Thanks man!*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Thanks Dave I appreciate it. I will check this out I may have that diecast . Funny thing is my wife is really getting into this .Funny story : Most wives they go shopping with the girls or the daughters they come home with bags and bags of stuff and worn out plastic . Mine comes home with hot wheels , matchbox and all other x-brand diecast cars for me to check out and as she says she's looking for detail parts too. Am I lucky or what ?


Bruce you are lucky!

Got my bodies in the mail and will find some Fathers Day build time this weekend.

I had a couple of your AJs Wedge trucks in my to paint case from the old days and recieved 2 more with my order today. Have an idea of making the rear end a complete ramp with Ghost Rider on his Flame Cycle jumping off of it. Like a 60s & 70s style stunt show. After all Ghost Rider was a Circus Stunt ridder. 

Bob...thanks for all you do...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

bobhch said:


> Bruce you are lucky!
> 
> Got my bodies in the mail and will find some Fathers Day build time this weekend.
> 
> I had a couple of your AJs Wedge trucks in my to paint case from the old days and recieved 2 more with my order today. Have an idea of making the rear end a complete ramp with Ghost Rider on his Flame Cycle jumping off of it. Like a 60s & 70s style stunt show. After all Ghost Rider was a Circus Stunt ridder.
> 
> Bob...thanks for all you do...zilla


sounds cool. Just remember there is going to be a section on the website for project pictures and I want it filled when I have it attached. and I want to go back to him to extend it because it's filled so get those cars done and pictures ready to load when I get it .


----------



## JordanZ870

My Bodies came in the mail today from Bruce! Woot!

Thanks for the great deal, Bruce! :thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Bill, those rods are second to none! Great stuff!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Bruce,
Rec'd the bods on Saturday from your sell off of bodies with issues. I'm trying to find the issues with the batch you sent. Great lookers, can't wait to get to work on the Camaros. Thanks again, keep casting! 

BDH making some great castings! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*dodge magnum*

This is for Dave and Wes and others with interest. The bad news first The dodge magnum which was mailed to me the box was crushed along with the body. The good news is I just won an original dodge magnum on flea bay and hopefully it gets here in one piece. Keep you posted


----------



## WesJY

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> This is for Dave and Wes and others with interest. The bad news first The dodge magnum which was mailed to me the box was crushed along with the body. The good news is I just won an original dodge magnum on flea bay and hopefully it gets here in one piece. Keep you posted


damn!!! 

Wes


----------



## pukekohe

Hi Guys,Grant from New Zealand,have just recieved my resin cars from Bruce,first post and first time messing around with resin cars,firstly the cars from Bruce are just brilliant,the quality is just outstanding,will be purchasing more in the very near future.I have been lurking around this site for a couple of weeks and the information that I have found aready will help me with my thrist for these tiny cars


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> damn!!!
> 
> Wes


My though exactly. 
Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Bruce,
Whatcha gonna do with that crushed Magnum?

signed, 
Interested.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Remember, Don't Crush 'Em, Restore 'Em.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Bruce,
> Whatcha gonna do with that crushed Magnum?
> 
> signed,
> Interested.


should have plenty of resins of the magnum by mid July .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

pukekohe said:


> Hi Guys,Grant from New Zealand,have just recieved my resin cars from Bruce,first post and first time messing around with resin cars,firstly the cars from Bruce are just brilliant,the quality is just outstanding,will be purchasing more in the very near future.I have been lurking around this site for a couple of weeks and the information that I have found aready will help me with my thrist for these tiny cars



Grant , thanks . For those that have not met Grant he's a good guy and will be another great asset to the hobby . It was a pleasure to work with you and looking forward to future projects . More of those " Dawgs" being spread around the world:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Alright another slot car builder addict...Welcome Grant*

Hey Grant,

Welcome to HT! Looking forward to seein some pics from you in the future. 

Bob...live to build, build to live...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Grant,
Welcome to the board! Just remember to post pix of your customs. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*new sale*

To be fair and to give everyone an equal chance I will be putting up on Thursday another sale of cars that are over stock, color issues ,or minor bubble or flaw. Cars will range between $5 to $6.50 each plus shipping . So......... look for the list then .


----------



## Capt Uante

I just ordered a couple of car bodies from you...looking forward to getting them!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*order*

Thank you for your order . Working on them as we speak . Thanks for checking us out . Some new releases coming very soon


----------



## coach61

know what would be different.. a Tucker Torpedo and a Bricklin.. hows that for diversity...

lol

Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Thursday Sale*



coach61 said:


> know what would be different.. a Tucker Torpedo and a Bricklin.. hows that for diversity...
> 
> lol
> 
> Dave



Dave , I like those two choices ,any ideas on diecast?


*Tomorrow's Sale Thursday* and I will post the list early. I will be away for most of the day I have to go into Portland for a MRI . So that's a good 100 miles one way so if you have questions on something I will answer when I get home . As I state it's first come first basis so I will check times . These are seconds and over stock items . Some have a flaw being either a bubble or maybe a short t-jet screw boss or I just didn't like the color or they have noting wrong and I just have 15 sitting here . See I make extras when I cast . In my attempt to not waste material I will have 10 molds sitting ready to go on the casting table and if I mix too much material up I cast the extra cars . You build a large surplus very quickly . over 700 cars sitting on the self now . The bodies exist and I need to cast parts and glass so please be patient . Most waits are 5 to 7 days ( I try ) . Okay ,good luck and have fun and in advance thanks .


----------



## bobhch

*WOW! 700 in the wings...Oh no here comes my A.D.D. again. HOOTERS wings Mmmmmmmmmmmmm*

Bruce,

Man you are the El-deago cater la salvadoro of slot bodies. ( I just made this up so if this means anything it is purely by chance  )

Bob...I only have 12 casted up and 2 molds beeing poured right now...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

bobhch said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Man you are the El-deago cater la salvadoro of slot bodies. ( I just made this up so if this means anything it is purely by chance  )
> 
> Bob...I only have 12 casted up and 2 molds beeing poured right now...zilla



Waste not want not . You have a box coming your way


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*sale*

*Traxs Hobbies Resin Sale*

*Details:* 

Cars below are seconds . Flaws range from color, bubbles , possible chassis boss bubble or short . Or they have nothing wrong and are just over stock items . Quantities vary per car and it is on a first come first serve basis. We take pay-pal , money orders or credit cards . If you need a picture of a certain car you can see these on my website at www.traxshobbies.com or if you have questions you can reach us at [email protected] . Price per car is $6.00 plus shipping of $4.95 We Combine Shipping. Car bodies exist ,but we need to cast glass and details.


*Tyco*

Olds Stocker 
Buick Stocker 
C6 Corvette 
El Camino 
Green Hornet
Lumina Stocker w/air dam 
Viper GT 
UPS Truck
VW Drag Bug 
VW Funny Bug

*T-Jet*
64 Mustang Fastback 
69 Boss Mustang 
69 Road Runner 
65 GTO 
70 Chevelle 
Alfa Romeo 
Bat mobile 
Dodge Charger 
Dino Ferrari 
P-4 
Porsche 904
Willy’s pickup
Cheetah
Lola GT

*AFX*

Chevy Van
Lil red Wagon
Mini Cooper

*Life-Like*

Dodge Stocker 05
Monte Carlo Stocker 05
Mini Cooper

*Tomy Super G *

70 Cuda
70 Chevelle
70 Road runner
Cheetha
53 Corvette Waldorf


----------



## demether

Hi Bruce, I'm glad your website is online. I'll make a little advertisement on french boards for it, and hope to make an order before end of summer (I have to finish my current projects before).

regards, 


dimitri


----------



## coach61

My order is in.. thanks for the deals Bruce mucho appreciated...


Dave


----------



## Montoya1

When will the Mega-G stuff start to roll out?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*mega g*



Montoya1 said:


> When will the Mega-G stuff start to roll out?


quick note on mega g :
I will have some new Mega G bodies Before Sept. 1st I will have new bodies coming out thru the month of August So keep checking here or the website I don't think you'll be disappointed


----------



## Montoya1

Cool.

Does this include those Tyco open wheelers?

One idea I had to get around the passing issue that chassis seems to have in the tight turns, fettle an open wheel chapparal body with the front wings removed to look a bit more like an 80s F1, and pop it with mega-G tabs internally.


----------



## dtomol

*Web Site*

When are you going to have your own web site?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

dtomol said:


> When are you going to have your own web site?


http://www.traxshobbies.com/shop/index.php :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Box came and I opened...Whooooooooo Hooooooooooo*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Waste not want not . You have a box coming your way


Thanks Bruce,

This was the Mother Load of Dawg bodies for me and should keep me busy for a while. Oh Yeah Baby!!

Hilltop tow truck-ed his an now it is time for a NOS Turbine Trick.......truck.

Bob...can you say Trick Trucks (Sweeeeeeeeeeet!)...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*trucks*

Just bought a Tyco us trucking Kenworth truck and I had some peterbuilts. Thinking of making some trucks . First any interest in trucks and truck parts .Smoke stacks ,grills ,Etc. Also not sure many know this I can also mold metal like the metal rear section of the US 1 truck( weights ) Please let me know what you guys think


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Like to see some of these TT's when thier done :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

As far as US1 trucks, the grills are often missing, as is the glass. I have been told the gears are no longer available, and there isn't a huge supply of chassis. A couple parts may be profitable, but without the chassis, the bodies may not be very marketable. I'm not an expert on TYCO, and don't know is the faster chassis will fit, but the speed may be too much for the bodies to handle.. Just MHO.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

slotcarman12078 said:


> As far as US1 trucks, the grills are often missing, as is the glass. I have been told the gears are no longer available, and there isn't a huge supply of chassis. A couple parts may be profitable, but without the chassis, the bodies may not be very marketable. I'm not an expert on TYCO, and don't know is the faster chassis will fit, but the speed may be too much for the bodies to handle.. Just MHO.


My line of thinking was since I have seen for one some have made custom trucks lately and guys have enough talent to graft the tyco 440x2 or HP-7 chassis into this chassis section . The other two latest purchased slots have been the the afx 56 pickup and the 57 corvette convertible for repops and parts. did I waste my money ?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Depends on everyone's point of view I guess. And they'll all be different. To some, the US1 trucks are slow and noisy in the stock format. (especially the dump truck) The ability to swap out chassis may be a great thing for them. I'm the oddball of the group (always have been as long as I've been on here) and prefer the slowest movement I can get, which would be the stock tyco US1 chassis. Don't base the worthiness by my opinion. I'm just speculating...


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

slotcarman12078 said:


> Depends on everyone's point of view I guess. And they'll all be different. To some, the US1 trucks are slow and noisy in the stock format. (especially the dump truck) The ability to swap out chassis may be a great thing for them. I'm the oddball of the group (always have been as long as I've been on here) and prefer the slowest movement I can get, which would be the stock tyco US1 chassis. Don't base the worthiness by my opinion. I'm just speculating...


I like to hear all sides so please don't hold back on me . I like to have a good cross section of everything that is out there that way there's something for everyone and like you said there's alot of grills and pipes missing on these and once I have a mold on the fragile parts once I mold these in the white material you really have to bang it to break it . That's if you are a runner ,but if you are buying parts for display models you are fine too.


----------



## bobhch

*AFX Semi Truck bodies won't except Tomy chassis...*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Just bought a Tyco us trucking Kenworth truck and I had some peterbuilts. Thinking of making some trucks . First any interest in trucks and truck parts .Smoke stacks ,grills ,Etc. Also not sure many know this I can also mold metal like the metal rear section of the US 1 truck( weights ) Please let me know what you guys think


Bruce,

I would love these bodies and parts. I have a US1 dark blue chassis missing the canopy that is going to get the Matchbox rear Waste Management Garbage truck treatment custom ma-joby. I don't know much about Tyco but, have been picking up a few of the Green Dump trucks also.

Have been able to pick up a few of these chassis in near mint condition lately and will be be happy to just get a Tyco custom truck to make it all the away around the track without wrecking out real bad and moderatly fast is fine with me.

I also like to use the Tyco Trucks with the faster chassis to pull my Container Pup trailers. I had to take the rear Chrome 5th wheel off the back of an AFX to give the pup trailers and containers enough clearance to make it around the corners of my twisy, turny layout. Have been able to pull 5 single Pup trailers with containers all the way around my track. You can't do that with an AFX Magnatraction chassis!

Also what would be nice is to see a custom part for an AFX Peterbilt made that would alow Tomy Chassis to fit them. It would be great to be able to pop a Tomy (or even a Tyco chassis) into a custom built piece...not the whole truck just the 5th wheel part that has the hole in it to pull the trailer. There are enough AFX NOS and used Peterbilt Semis around to last forever.

The botom is different for the Peterbilt compared to the Cab Over on the AFX as well. To me the Peterbilt would be the one to do up as their is more of that type available but, a Cab Over using a Tomy Chassis would be Sweet also.

I never purchased any of the AW Semi trucks so, I don't know if a Tomy Would fit under thier version of an AFX Semi?

Bob...I likes me Semis...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*trucks*

I have decided to make these trucks and parts. I am also playing around with the help of these parts and bodies making my own version of a truck .But........the big question is what type of truck . Maybe a wrecker or a generic ramp truck . I'd like to build what would be needed by most so I am open to suggestions and making what the majority would want or need.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*fred & Barney on ebay*

Anyone interested I have the Fred Flintstone and Barney Rubble cars on ebay . These are made to fit Afx magnatraction chassis. I'm selling them two ways - 3 day auction and buy it now .

Ebay name **traxs**


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Bruce first off you did NOT waste your dough on the AFX '57 corvette convertible. Ive paid a bit too much for JL versions just to get the rollbar and winshield to convert a few hardtops over. And Id REALLY like to see you take an AFX vette (casting or a JL of course, not the original) and remove the the whole afx interior part then re-cast it to work with Tyco '57 T-birds and '60 Vettes by cutting out the stock plain piece and grafting in one of your resin parts. As to the '56 ford I hope you didnt pay too much. Auto World just released that truck and theyre cheap and readily available. AND, one of them is chrome red so it can easily be stripped and repainted. 

The US-1 trucks will work on any tyco widepan for those who are asking. What would be awesome is to see the rear 5th wheel and 3rd axle assembly re-worked to replace the stock Tyco part as well as a better add-on sleeper cab. It'd look a lot more realistic. 

As to being able to cast metal parts, I have 2 suggestions: How about for the rough riders, the entire engine and front bumper assemblies? Not only would it solve the issue of them being fragile, but it'd be a built-in nose weight for those of us who would like to de-magnatraction the chassis for proper dirt car sliding action. 

This leads me right to phase 2 of this idea: weight slugs to replace the bar magnet in HP-7s, the original traction magnets in later HP-2s, and hows about designing some nose weights for slider versions of the HP-7 and HP-2/CH similar to the AFX supertraction nose weights? I also think you could easily make wieght pieces that would sit along side the motor in later HP-2s for some side ballast.

Also if you made die cast and polished versions of side pipes for tyco cars, theyd be more durable, stay bright with no chrome wear, and would add some side weight to slider versions of those cars. While youre at it, grilles and bumpers could be cast of metal for the same purpose.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Low and outside...great location!*

Snip*.....

Also if you made die cast and polished versions of side pipes for tyco cars, theyd be more durable, stay bright with no chrome wear, and would add some side weight to slider versions of those cars. While youre at it, grilles and bumpers could be cast of metal for the same purpose.[/QUOTE]

Touche' Jeeper!

However, using more than yer alotted amount of the grey matter (10% +) will get you in big trouble with the stautus qou and their conventionalist spinsterhood. Expect pitchforks and torches at yer door... along with some stuffy dumbass chanting inane gosphel about the almighty unchangeable and irrevokeable rule book.

Great idea ya blashphemer!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Been there, done that Bill. Id say in this day and age, common sense is so selom seen or used that it qualifies as a superpower!


----------



## Capt Uante

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Thank you for your order . Working on them as we speak . Thanks for checking us out . Some new releases coming very soon


Hey Bad Dawg, 
I was wondering how long my order is gonna take...not in a hurry, just would like to know when to expect them. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Capt Uante said:


> Hey Bad Dawg,
> I was wondering how long my order is gonna take...not in a hurry, just would like to know when to expect them.
> Thanks!![/QUOTe
> 
> Your order has been mailed Please let me know when you recieve it if you are who I think you are You do not have a name or anything to idenify you by . Orders are processed in the order I recieve them and also not being a big company and my attempt to keep prices down I have one mold of most cars along with parts. I make them as fast as I can to hold the quality to a standard . Most understand this before ordering Thanks


----------



## coach61

I got my package yesterday Bruce. all a-ok as always here.. now to get some play time.. zoom zoom...


Dave


----------



## Capt Uante

I got my order today! Awesome cars...can't wait to start messing with them! Very cool  Thanks!!!


----------



## roadrner

Can't beat Bruce's bods. Can't wait for his version of the Magnum! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*thanks*

thanks guys , I have been swamped with orders and some apartment :freak:work ,but I'm planing on working on some new stuff over the weekend into next week . Have a new bucket of rubber coming ( 50 pounder ) so plan on making a bunch of new molds and so the magnum is in the works . along with a bunch of new stuff . I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## bobhch

Bruce,

Hey I got my order yesterday and those Porsche 904 bodies are Sweeeeet! Thanks so much for letting me get cars built now, instead of looking high and low for old originals that have to be fixed up! :thumbsup: Just a little deflashing and Bam! Phssssssssssssssssssht-ing a couple up soon I hope. Just need to find the time.

Well we have been busy lately but, managed to finish this rusty Tyco rod body Bruce casted up for me a couple of years ago. I dabbled some brown and black in my garage shop area while watching the kids play outside after getting home from work. 

The rear rims are AJs double flanged with some TYCO tires. I know they look like they are rubbing but, that is not the case. A perfect fit...yeah baby! Zoom, Zoom all the way. What a fun car to scoot around Las Zillas Speedway with. Thanks Bruce!



















The club is kind of an intimidation factor. If you beat me...Um I am going to beat you deal. lol :beatdeadhorse:

Bruce you still make this one don't you? If so I will be ordering more of them in the future as, I only have one left and these just simply ROCK!

Bob...you can never have to many slot cars...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

bobhch said:


> The club is kind of an intimidation factor. If you beat me...Um I am going to beat you deal. lol :beatdeadhorse:


Hahahahah! Gods, that is funny, Bob!

Fantastic looking roadster, brother!:thumbsup:
I can't tell what has the most 'tude though. Is it the car or the driver?!


----------



## Bill Hall

I blew coffe outta my nose! Then I laughed so hard I farted

Very funny Bob...thanx alot ya bastage! :tongue:

What a great car/build! It gives me an idea of what to do with all these leftover....gulp....Tyco chassis from my friend Les's house fire. :thumbsup:

I'm feeling another roadster project brewing....must be the summer heat.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Nice*

Bob, you got the talent dude:thumbsup:Have plenty of them left . Also keep in mind I make all the parts too guys and sell them separte .


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just wondering Bob... I'm a zilla too...Zilla.... Is that lil guy any relation to the big guy??? :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*When slots stop beeing fun I stop slotting. Still fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Just wondering Bob... I'm a zilla too...Zilla.... Is that lil guy any relation to the big guy??? :lol:


Why yes he is...










Bill has Gus (his COOL Kitty Cat) and I have Godzilla to help in my shop. I pour the Testors Leather Brown paint on a piece of paper and God...built a car for my kid...zilla starts dabbing away at the body to get a rough rusty base surface. Next the black goes down here and there. Then he goes back with the brown untill it looks right. 

Clean your brush now and then as needed. This next hint is kinda hard to explain so, I will just say that sometimes when you go to dip your brush into the thinner and drag it along the top edge to use a thinned paint for a different rust or blackened area. Thinner is cheap when you buy it in bulk and use a small bottle for my rust jobs. Thinned black can flow into lines and crevaces. 

Hey just experiment untill it looks right. I have never had to put a rust job in the pine sol jar yet but, I have pulled out cars from the pine sol jar that turn into rust jobs.

Putting the paint on a paper plate or paper etc. keeps you from dipping your brush from one color to the other and messing up your paint for future uses. It also lets you control the amount of paint on your brush. At first you need lots to cover the body and then you start to dip the brush into a small amount of paint and dab on paper to get a dry brush load of paint on it. You just want enough paint on the brush that barely puts paint on the body when dabbed to control how the colors go down. 

Russ the Hut this song is for you...

I'd like to teach the world to rust In perfect harmony...*sung to the 70s Coke commercial*

Bruce, 

Sorry for the High Jacking...oooooooops. :freak:

Bob...Thanks for laughing and the compliments guys...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> I blew coffe outta my nose! Then I laughed so hard I farted



Bill,
You might want to go get checked out by your Doc if that keeps happening. Or buy some Depends just incase.  Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

Agreed rr, 

One for heads and one for tails.


----------



## Montoya1

Any Mega-G bodies imminent?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Questions About New Cars*

I have some questions for the group about the new cars I am currently working on. I have pictures here so this will make things easier . I will first mold most in the current form they are made which means if they fit for example an AFX magnatraction chassis I will make that with all parts separte and propose an alternate chassis. I would like to develope a clip that snaps onto the afx body which snaps on a tyco 440x2 narrow chassis then I would not have to make two different molds and the clip then could be used with other production cars . Maybe someone's done this already because it seems simple. So this is my introduction and a few post will follow with pictures and details . Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## WesJY

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I have some question for the group about the new cars I am currently working on. I have pictures here so this will make things easier . I will first mold most in the current form they are made which means if they fit for example an AFX magnatraction chassis I will make that with all parts separte and propose an alternate chassis. I would like to develope a clip that snaps onto the afx body whic h snaps on a tyco 440x2 narrow chassis then I would not have to make two different molds and the clip then could be used whith other production cars . Maybe someone's done this already because it seems simple. So this is my introduction and a few post will follow with pictures and details . Thanks in advance for your input.


someone made clips called "buddy clips" that will allow afx/jl/aw (but not all afx older body) to fit on tyco chassis. i am sure someone here might have more info on this than me. But if you want to develop one then go for it!! i ll buy them!!

Wes


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Hey I got my order yesterday and those Porsche 904 bodies are Sweeeeet! Thanks so much for letting me get cars built now, instead of looking high and low for old originals that have to be fixed up! :thumbsup: Just a little deflashing and Bam! Phssssssssssssssssssht-ing a couple up soon I hope. Just need to find the time.
> 
> Well we have been busy lately but, managed to finish this rusty Tyco rod body Bruce casted up for me a couple of years ago. I dabbled some brown and black in my garage shop area while watching the kids play outside after getting home from work.
> 
> The rear rims are AJs double flanged with some TYCO tires. I know they look like they are rubbing but, that is not the case. A perfect fit...yeah baby! Zoom, Zoom all the way. What a fun car to scoot around Las Zillas Speedway with. Thanks Bruce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The club is kind of an intimidation factor. If you beat me...Um I am going to beat you deal. lol :beatdeadhorse:
> 
> Bruce you still make this one don't you? If so I will be ordering more of them in the future as, I only have one left and these just simply ROCK!
> 
> Bob...you can never have to many slot cars...zilla


BOBZILLA!!! you done it again!! SWEEEEETTTTT!!!! you are a SLOT CAR GOD!!!! Randy with his sweet red ford truck! and BILL!!! DANG!!!

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*1st group*

okay working top left around to bottom right 

#1 Nissan Rally car -proposed chassis -tyco 440x2 wide pan or what ever other larger chassis that wheel base lines up per response. If there's interest in this car I have 4 or 5 other types .

#2 Afx Road Runner Stocker . AFX magnatraction and alternate chassis would be tyco 440x2 narrow chassis 

#3 56 ford pickup afx chassis .proposed alternate chassis tyco 440x2 narrow. I know this is being repoped by AW .If no interest we will drop this one

#4 A/P Corvette - afx magnatraction chassis .Alternate Tyco 440x2 narrow chassis


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*2nd group*

second group is two t-jet cars and one super g and one tyco 440x2 wide pan 

# 1 - Porsche 911 simular to the 911 rsr ,but with no whales tail -t-jet

#2 - Green Hornet - this is a nice original with glass section - t-jet 

# 3 - BMW can am car made to fit tyco wide pan ,but open to making an alternate version also .

# 4 - another can am (my spelling sucks ) fits super G but also open to alternate chassis . wing is separte


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*3rd group*

Okay this is for the stockers 

# 1 - 917 Porsche . afx magnatraction ,alternate tyco 440x2 narrow

# 2 - 57 corvette . afx magnatraction , alternate chassis tyco 440x2 narrow

# 3 - dodge magnum stocker .afx magnatraction chassis ,alternate chassis tyco 440x2 narrow.

# 4 - ford t-bird stocker same as above


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*4th group - mega g*

Okay these are already in perlim stage ,but I'd thought I'd get some feedback on these .

#1 Nova - chevy two 

# 2 SR-2 Corvette

# 3 69 Nova

# 4 Torino

# 5 Corvair


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*group 5*

This group I'm fishing for interest here 

#1 tuscan sports car - tyco, tomy chassis

#2 Masirati sports car - tyco ,tomy chassis

# 3 Tyco Nas truck chevy / ford version - open for ideas

# 4 Tyco older VW Bus - body and glass maybe tyco and then alternate chassis ??


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*last group*

two funny and one sports car

# 1 Ferrari ( # ? ) fits tyco or tomy chassis

# 2 Corvette funny car for tyco or tomy or afx maybe

# 3 ford funny car for t-jet 

another good shot of tyco bus


----------



## slotcarman12078

These are interesting to me... The corvair, the novas, the torino (while available as an AW body, the paint removal makes a resin body appealing), the VW bus, and definately the porsche 911 w/o the tail. Nice batch Bruce!!


----------



## brownie374

Any 60s-70s stockcar for afx and corvair for t-jet


----------



## brownie374

I have tried the boddy clips buds ho makes em .In my opinion they suck, they are ok as long as you dont want to run the car!


----------



## WesJY

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> okay working top left around to bottom right
> 
> #1 Nissan Rally car -proposed chassis -tyco 440x2 wide pan or what ever other larger chassis that wheel base lines up per response. If there's interest in this car I have 4 or 5 other types .
> 
> #2 Afx Road Runner Stocker . AFX magnatraction and alternate chassis would be tyco 440x2 narrow chassis
> 
> #3 56 ford pickup afx chassis .proposed alternate chassis tyco 440x2 narrow. I know this is being repoped by AW .If no interest we will drop this one
> 
> #4 A/P Corvette - afx magnatraction chassis .Alternate Tyco 440x2 narrow chassis


roadrunner and 56 ford would be cool with me ... tyco and afx ..

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*answers*



brownie374 said:


> Any 60s-70s stockcar for afx and corvair for t-jet



the corvair body is quite large and would work with a mega g chassis ,but way to large for a t-jet chassis. I'll add the 60-70's stock cars to the wish list.


----------



## Marty

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> okay working top left around to bottom right
> 
> #1 Nissan Rally car -proposed chassis -tyco 440x2 wide pan or what ever other larger chassis that wheel base lines up per response. If there's interest in this car I have 4 or 5 other types .
> 
> #2 Afx Road Runner Stocker . AFX magnatraction and alternate chassis would be tyco 440x2 narrow chassis
> 
> #3 56 ford pickup afx chassis .proposed alternate chassis tyco 440x2 narrow. I know this is being repoped by AW .If no interest we will drop this one
> 
> #4 A/P Corvette - afx magnatraction chassis .Alternate Tyco 440x2 narrow chassis


Roadrunner - YES!!!
56 Ford Pick-up - 4 gear chassis,OK AFX YES!!!

Myself personally I use very little TYCO.

Marty


----------



## 1976Cordoba

With the exception of the first gen 440 chassis Buick Regal & Olds Cutlass, all Tyco stock cars have come on the wide chassis (Curvehugger, HP7, 440X2). I think your AFX Magnums and Thunderbirds (and maybe Matadors and Mercurys and Chargers, Roadrunners & Tbirds) should also be fit for Tyco wide. I think the narrow Tyco will always be viewed as the 'open wheel' chassis.

I have some of the same castings on my casting pile, but I don't have the workrate you do


----------



## Marty

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> second group is two t-jet cars and one super g and one tyco 440x2 wide pan
> 
> # 1 - Porsche 911 simular to the 911 rsr ,but with no whales tail -t-jet
> 
> #2 - Green Hornet - this is a nice original with glass section - t-jet
> 
> # 3 - BMW can am car made to fit tyco wide pan ,but open to making an alternate version also .
> 
> # 4 - another can am (my spelling sucks ) fits super G but also open to alternate chassis . wing is separte


Green Hornet - YES!!!

Marty


----------



## WesJY

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Okay this is for the stockers
> 
> # 1 - 917 Porsche . afx magnatraction ,alternate tyco 440x2 narrow
> 
> # 2 - 57 corvette . afx magnatraction , alternate chassis tyco 440x2 narrow
> 
> # 3 - dodge magnum stocker .afx magnatraction chassis ,alternate chassis tyco 440x2 narrow.
> 
> # 4 - ford t-bird stocker same as above


magnum and corvette afx and tyco!!!
what about afx 74 charger? do u make them? would be nice on afx and tyco!!!

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

WesJY said:


> magnum and corvette afx and tyco!!!
> what about afx 74 charger? do u make them? would be nice on afx and tyco!!!
> 
> Wes


I do have the 74 charger to mold also so I can add that to the group


----------



## Montoya1

Lightweight clips would be good, so long as the enable to body to fit low on the chassis they convert to.

Clips to allow Tyco Pan bodies to fit the Mega, and Tyco Pan bodies to fit the G3 would be great.


----------



## demether

the LMP/C group kits are really great !


----------



## roadrner

What an open invitation. Hmmmmm, what would I like to see. Some of those TYCO OLDs fitting an AFX/MT chassis.  rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*so far thanks for input....*

Thanks so far for your comments. Because it takes time and is expensive to make cars, I would value your input s about the following:

1. Any interest in car # 1 in group 1?
2. Any interest in cars # 3 & # 4 cars in group 2 ?
3. Any interest in the cars in groups 3 and 4?
4. Your thoughts on the mega G cars? Have these already been done?
5. Any interest in the cars in groups 5 and 6? Someone has expressed an interest in the tyco VW bus but I have not heard feedback about the others.

Thanks for your help. It is my goal to produce cars that people want. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## martybauer31

1. Any interest in car # 1 in group 1?

Doesn't do much for me....

2. Any interest in cars # 3 & # 4 cars in group 2 ?

#4 is pretty cool

3. Any interest in the cars in groups 3 and 4?

In group 3 I like the #1 and #3 cars, no real interest in the group 4 stuff for mega G's

4. Your thoughts on the mega G cars? Have these already been done?

Don't have any, don't care about them at all

5. Any interest in the cars in groups 5 and 6? Someone has expressed an interest in the tyco VW bus but I have not heard feedback about the others.

I like both the tuscan and maserati in group 5, and the ferrari is pretty sweet in group 6.


----------



## roadrner

Bruce,

Group 3 - 2,3,& 4
Group 4 - 1,2,& 3
Last Group - 2 & 3

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Marty

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Okay this is for the stockers
> 
> # 1 - 917 Porsche . afx magnatraction ,alternate tyco 440x2 narrow
> 
> # 2 - 57 corvette . afx magnatraction , alternate chassis tyco 440x2 narrow
> 
> # 3 - dodge magnum stocker .afx magnatraction chassis ,alternate chassis tyco 440x2 narrow.
> 
> # 4 - ford t-bird stocker same as above


MAGNUM!!! MAGNUM!!! MAGNUM!!! MAGNUM!!! (AFX)

Marty


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Group 3 - #3 Magnum stocker
Group 3 - #4 Tbird stocker (the pics you have is actually a Mercury, a Tbird would be better.)

The Magnums and Tbirds with alternate Tyco narrow fittings would be great because
you could actually race a late seventies nascar class with cars from the same era and same chassis.
Dodge Magnum, Ford Tbird, and Oldsmobile Cutlass. The only one missing would be the Mercury Cougar.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Mercury Stocker*

You know that is a brain fart on my behalf. I knew that and was think something else when I typed that . I do have the t-bird and the charger also I was going to sneak them in there .


----------



## roadrner

Bruce,
You seem to have alot of interest in the AFX Magnum. :devil: That's gonna be a hot one for sure!  Dave


----------



## brownie374

Make em as low as possible,The mercury that is red white and blue sits lower than the rest.


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Bruce,
> You seem to have alot of interest in the AFX Magnum. :devil: That's gonna be a hot one for sure!  Dave


yeah make it for both afx and tyco!!! and pls do 74 afx charger (afx and tyco) too!!!!

Wes


----------



## bearsox

brownie374 said:


> Make em as low as possible,The mercury that is red white and blue sits lower than the rest.


I Agree with Brownie on this one . If your gonna make the Mercury stocker then make the red white and blue version. Much better racer and sits in a great stance for handling. BTW no interest in Mega g's either.

Bear / Dennis :wave:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

bearsox said:


> I Agree with Brownie on this one . If your gonna make the Mercury stocker then make the red white and blue version. Much better racer and sits in a great stance for handling. BTW no interest in Mega g's either.
> 
> Bear / Dennis :wave: [/QUOTE
> 
> So you mean the mercury I bought is no good to mold from ? What did they do make two different masters (AFX ). Well , I do not have a red,white and blue one so I guess the mercury is out for now unless someone has one to mold .


----------



## bearsox

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> bearsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Agree with Brownie on this one . If your gonna make the Mercury stocker then make the red white and blue version. Much better racer and sits in a great stance for handling. BTW no interest in Mega g's either.
> 
> Bear / Dennis :wave: [/QUOTE
> 
> So you mean the mercury I bought is no good to mold from ? What did they do make two different masters (AFX ). Well , I do not have a red,white and blue one so I guess the mercury is out for now unless someone has one to mold .
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce ,
> Hummm i don't have one ( that's why i would like one ) but have ran laps with other guys cars with this body. Perhaps Brownie can supply a pic ? His body likely is beat up a bit due to racing so it would likely not be a good one to cast from. I will look around the bay and see if i can find a good pic 1st and see what kinda deal can be had on one. If decent i may buy one to send should no other become available to you.
> 
> Bear / Dennis:wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## demether

> 1. Any interest in car # 1 in group 1?


Not for now, because it's a special type of cars. BUT I will be very interested in a superGT (japan GT, skylines, supras, nsx, etc...) race cars.



> 2. Any interest in cars # 3 & # 4 cars in group 2 ?


I' m very interested in this cars (the number4 is a french peugeot 905, winner at Le mans race, BTW), especially for tyco widepan (or at least narrow chassis). I'm also interested in every type of modern le mans series cars, for tyco widepan especially.




> 3. Any interest in the cars in groups 3 and 4?


the 917 is cool. 




> 4. Your thoughts on the mega G cars? Have these already been done?


Do you have any example of mega G bodies somewhere ? I don't have any mega g chassis for now, but the wheel base and size of the chassis make it really interesting (modern lemans protos, vintage f1-indy, etc...)




> 5. Any interest in the cars in groups 5 and 6? Someone has expressed an interest in the tyco VW bus but I have not heard feedback about the others.


As I said before, I love enduro racing cars, so the tuscan should be a good choice (tyco wide pan prefered) IF we can find some other bodies (same period, and racing class) to make homogenous races. 


In one word, I prefer the tyco 440x2 widepan chassis and the xtraction-magna too, and I'm interesting in anything but racing cars, especially le mans cars and european ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

bearsox said:


> Bad Dawg Slots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce ,
> Hummm i don't have one ( that's why i would like one ) but have ran laps with other guys cars with this body. Perhaps Brownie can supply a pic ? His body likely is beat up a bit due to racing so it would likely not be a good one to cast from. I will look around the bay and see if i can find a good pic 1st and see what kinda deal can be had on one. If decent i may buy one to send should no other become available to you.
> 
> Bear / Dennis:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dennis appreciate that. I will look myself to see what I have in my maze of boxes. I bought about a year ago a large lot of AFX cars off the bay . It had a bunch of AFX stockers in it ,but I was quite disappointed when I went over most of them had chipped wings on the trunk and other problems . You know those things you don't see in the pictures on the auction . Thanks and good luck on your hunt. Oh ,I wanted to thank those who have given detailed answers on the cars in question this helps me alot ,thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Montoya1

Not sure why the Mega-G is being singled out, personally I am amazed there is so little stuff for it.

Given that is shares a wheelbase with the Tyco Pan, making bodies for both should be fairly easy, maybe with a clip?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Montoya1 said:


> Not sure why the Mega-G is being singled out, personally I am amazed there is so little stuff for it.
> 
> Given that is shares a wheelbase with the Tyco Pan, making bodies for both should be fairly easy, maybe with a clip?


From my experience making bodies for tyco 440x2 wide pan is probably the hardest bodies to do . Why? Now I can't complain too much about this because while working for Tyco I was involved with the 440x2 chassis development narrow and wide pan. The problem I have with making bodies is how far you have to bring the door panels down and I have done a few. I have no problem making mega G bodies and look forward to making quite a few of them in the near future. I have to admit most of my experience has been with tyco bodies that's why I have almost 60 on my site . I have alot to learn about the other makers chassis and that's why I ask the questions I do


----------



## bearsox

*Hi Bruce ,
ok i asked around a bit and while i got no picture yet for the stocker body in question .... i'm told it is a AFX Ultra 5 3006 MERCURY STOCKER HO Slotless body. That would explain why they are harder to find . Still i know i have seen them on the bay so i'll have a look see. BTW for Montoya nothing against the mega G it's just not my cup o tea. 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## Montoya1

Thanks for that Bruce. Once you have Mega-G bodies on the site, I will place an order. Group Cs would my favoutites, and other types of GTP.


----------



## partspig

[QUOTE
So you mean the mercury I bought is no good to mold from ? What did they do make two different masters (AFX ). Well , I do not have a red,white and blue one so I guess the mercury is out for now unless someone has one to mold . [/QUOTE]

Bruce, The Mercury stocker you have and the one they mention are the exact same body, assuming that yours has the number 1707 under the hood. There is one small difference in them though which these guys DID NOT mention, which causes the discrepancy in ride height! But it is a real easy fix. The red, white & blue car has no support posts in the rear to rest on the chassis and keep the body elevated, the #31 body and others do. So just cast the #31 body without the rear support posts and it will ride just like the other car. Have a good day!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

partspig said:


> [QUOTE
> So you mean the mercury I bought is no good to mold from ? What did they do make two different masters (AFX ). Well , I do not have a red,white and blue one so I guess the mercury is out for now unless someone has one to mold .


Bruce, The Mercury stocker you have and the one they mention are the exact same body, assuming that yours has the number 1707 under the hood. There is one small difference in them though which these guys DID NOT mention, which causes the discrepancy in ride height! But it is a real easy fix. The red, white & blue car has no support posts in the rear to rest on the chassis and keep the body elevated, the #31 body and others do. So just cast the #31 body without the rear support posts and it will ride just like the other car. Have a good day![/QUOTE]

Dennis, thanks,that sounds like an easy fix. I'll check that out when I go out to the shop


----------



## Zootmaster

*Rough Riders*

Hi Bruce, 
I know this is a little off topic but any chance of you making the Rough Rider modifieds to fit a tjet? That would be cool for all of us East Coast modified fans.:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny

Zootmaster said:


> Hi Bruce,
> I know this is a little off topic but any chance of you making the Rough Rider modifieds to fit a tjet? That would be cool for all of us East Coast modified fans.:thumbsup:


Nice idea!..........
or even the MagnaTraction/X-Traction platform. (adapter maybe??)


----------



## bearsox

Bruce, The Mercury stocker you have and the one they mention are the exact same body, assuming that yours has the number 1707 under the hood. There is one small difference in them though which these guys DID NOT mention, which causes the discrepancy in ride height! But it is a real easy fix. The red, white & blue car has no support posts in the rear to rest on the chassis and keep the body elevated, the #31 body and others do. So just cast the #31 body without the rear support posts and it will ride just like the other car. Have a good day![/QUOTE]

Hey Dennis ,
just to be 100% sure and accurate .... can you post pictures of what your refering to ? Both body pics side by side would be best in an underside shot ? I would like to see 1st hand as well the supports on one and lack there of on the other as i don't have what i need to compare and it seems you do . So please do me a favor and post some pics ok ? Thanks Bear / D2:wave:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

bearsox said:


> Bruce, The Mercury stocker you have and the one they mention are the exact same body, assuming that yours has the number 1707 under the hood. There is one small difference in them though which these guys DID NOT mention, which causes the discrepancy in ride height! But it is a real easy fix. The red, white & blue car has no support posts in the rear to rest on the chassis and keep the body elevated, the #31 body and others do. So just cast the #31 body without the rear support posts and it will ride just like the other car. Have a good day!


Hey Dennis ,
just to be 100% sure and accurate .... can you post pictures of what your refering to ? Both body pics side by side would be best in an underside shot ? I would like to see 1st hand as well the supports on one and lack there of on the other as i don't have what i need to compare and it seems you do . So please do me a favor and post some pics ok ? Thanks Bear / D2:wave: [/QUOTE]

Dennis/bear, I only have the one version if this request was directed at me .I don't have the r/w/b version ,but what Dennis /parts pig states makes sense since the r/w/b version was for slotless track which would have a different chassis which that alone would make it sit lower to the track plus missing the supports in the back . 

ALSO:
The other issue with making rough riders for t-jets is a consideration and possible project. The AFX version would take some work because the chassis sits highier and blocks the motor and pipes.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*new product update*

Some good news here . So far in a prelim. stage I have been working on a afx version of both rough riders. It also looks good for a t-jet version for both also .Alittle more work needed in the detail engine area but it looks promising. I also just finished a mod on the Tyco Porsche 917 . I lowered it about .080 so it doesn't sit so high on a 440x2 wide pan chassis.


----------



## kiwidave

Would like to see the Tyco 917. My project 917 has the AFX 917 rear engine attached. Looks better than the Tyco rear end I think? This one is on a 440 chassis. Lower would be better!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Would like to see the Tyco 917. My project 917 has the AFX 917 rear engine attached. Looks better than the Tyco rear end I think? This one is on a 440 chassis. Lower would be better!


Those are some good looking wheels!!! Can you give some details??? RM


----------



## kiwidave

Go have a look at the "Cool forum guys" thread I started. There is a link to Tonys auctions and some pics of his wheels on some of my cars. If you drill out Tomy plastic wheels and HP7 wheels you can just use the inserts but he sells the alloy wheels also. See pic of inserts fitted to HP7 wheels.


----------



## partspig

I really don't get what is so hard to understand about the post - no post bodies. There are numerous examples in the AFX line, the most notable is the AFX Camaro, it had four posts. Also the Buick drag car had a post in the roof. There are probably many more if I just sit down and think about it. I am quite sure that Bruce understands what I mean, but for everyone else here is a photo. Here is one more gem for ya, the posts were molded in for a reason and that is to provide chassis clearance. Mainly for the driven gear on top of the gear plate. The body that was made for the Ultra 5 chassis did not have that clearance problem as it was an inline motor! Hence the lack of posts. I really do not know why Aurora went thru the expense to modify the mold. As the body with the posts would have worked just as well. Another Aurora mystery for which there is no answer................. ...........:woohoo:


----------



## Montoya1

I would say those wheels are from Robin Hill in England (via ebay), right Kiwi?


----------



## kiwidave

Montoya1, this is the guy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-AURORA-TOMY-A...Cars?hash=item35a2992857&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Bad Dawg, sorry for messy up your thread. I will start another one!


----------



## Montoya1

Yeah, Tony Hill (not Robin). Nice chap from sarf London


----------



## videojimmy

Bruce... it sits waiting for one of your masterful creations....


----------



## demether

WOW ! really impressive wheels !!!!

BTW , the resin kits of the wheels inserts' guy are quite expensive, even if these are REALLY interesting (and I think a lot of people will agree..perhaps especially european -french, german, english- people wich can identify themselves more on european cars)... I prefer the Bad Dawg prices ! 

Bruce, you know what you have to do !


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

demether said:


> WOW ! really impressive wheels !!!!
> 
> BTW , the resin kits of the wheels inserts' guy are quite expensive, even if these are REALLY interesting (and I think a lot of people will agree..perhaps especially european -french, german, english- people wich can identify themselves more on european cars)... I prefer the Bad Dawg prices !
> 
> Bruce, you know what you have to do !


on the issue of wheels and inserts . 

I'm already on it . I've already been involved in talks on resin inserts and I am in the middle of buying a new lathe for making rims and prototypes. I am also going to be very busy this fall so I am also building a bedroom in my shop so I can take get some sleep every now and then .


----------



## Montoya1

Sound great Bruce, Mega-G bodies and wheels 

VJ - who makes those wheels Sir?


----------



## JordanZ870

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> on the issue of wheels and inserts .
> 
> I'm already on it . I've already been involved in talks on resin inserts and I am in the middle of buying a new lathe for making rims and prototypes. I am also going to be very busy this fall so I am also building a bedroom in my shop so I can take get some sleep every now and then .



I love you, man!


----------



## demether

really a great news, even if I was speaking about the resin kits bodies, and not the wheels inserts


----------



## coach61

Bruce, I appreciate what you are doing, but don't kill yourself to make us happy.. heck toss us a lilttle piece of resin and most us will go gaga..lol..take care of you first.


Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

coach61 said:


> Bruce, I appreciate what you are doing, but don't kill yourself to make us happy.. heck toss us a lilttle piece of resin and most us will go gaga..lol..take care of you first.
> 
> 
> Dave


Dave I appreciate your concern . Most of what I say is in jest. I kid around alot and hey I enjoy doing this stuff . I'm setting things up for retirement. I'm an offiical west coaster now after 5 years being here . I move at a healthy pace and do my best to get things done as fast I can with out killing myself . May not be fast enough for some ,but hey after two heart attacks I have learned to appreciate life and get my share of enjoyment in . I figure If I get things setup now for the future doing this while I'm doing my other job I'll have twice as much time then to do this work . Thanks Dave I do appreciate that.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Bruce--YOU DA MAN!!! 



That is all.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

And you REALLY have my attention on that 'wheels' project.


----------



## WesJY

Yeah I agree with everyone here.. Bruce - you DA MAN!!!! 

Wes :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*new addition*

We can also add the Aurora t-jet original tow truck to the new release list . This will be sold for $14 each for complete 4 piece body kit upon release.


----------



## RACERMAN

*Lifelike Car*

Bruce, will you be making any muscle car bodies for the Lifelike?We drag race the T-chassis because they are so consistant.
GARY


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

RACERMAN said:


> Bruce, will you be making any muscle car bodies for the Lifelike?We drag race the T-chassis because they are so consistant.
> GARY


I glad I've rec'd a question about life-like bodies. I would like to make some . I am not that familuar with that chassis . Is that the same chassis that the stockers use? The body has those square C shape blocks that holds the chassis ? Let me know which one you mean . and thanks


----------



## RACERMAN

*Lifelike Car*

Yes its the same mounting tabs.
GARY


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Afx stockers*

I just wanted to confirm starting in September I will be offering 5 new AFX stock cars in two versions . They are the Dodge magnum , Mercury , Ford T-bird , dodge charger, and Oldsmobile Cutlass ( tyco version converted to afx and lowered ). The two versions will be the racer version which has body and bumpers as one piece and window insert separte and the other as they come with bumpers separte for the parts people . I will do one version at a time and to follow with the other . Now here's a question : do we want the window glass black plastic or clear ? and I know they made them translucent tint,but we will not start out with that version in the begining .


----------



## bearsox

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I just wanted to confirm starting in September I will be offering 5 new AFX stock cars in two versions . They are the Dodge magnum , Mercury , Ford T-bird , dodge charger, and Oldsmobile Cutlass ( tyco version converted to afx and lowered ). The two versions will be the racer version which has body and bumpers as one piece and window insert separte and the other as they come with bumpers separte for the parts people . I will do one version at a time and to follow with the other . Now here's a question : do we want the window glass black plastic or clear ? and I know they made them translucent tint,but we will not start out with that version in the begining .


*Thanks for asking on the glass Bruce. I would suspect most will say clear to make them look more authentic. But not wanting to not have my vote count .... i would vote clear.

Dennis / Bear :wave:*


----------



## RACERMAN

*Window Tint*

My vote is CLEAR.They can be painted black if they wanted to.
RACERMAN


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I just wanted to confirm starting in September I will be offering 5 new AFX stock cars in two versions . They are the Dodge magnum , Mercury , Ford T-bird , dodge charger, and Oldsmobile Cutlass ( tyco version converted to afx and lowered . . .


This is great news . . . please tell me they are going to be for wide pan chassis. :thumbsup:

And for tint I don't care what color it is. Clear is most flexible for modeling applications I guess, but black is fine.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

My vote is CLEAR. And thanks for the stock cars and 2 version plan!

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*wide pan version*



1976Cordoba said:


> This is great news . . . please tell me they are going to be for wide pan chassis. :thumbsup:
> 
> And for tint I don't care what color it is. Clear is most flexible for modeling applications I guess, but black is fine.


Sorry to disappoint you ,but these will first be for afx magnatraction .I will see if wide pan is doable. The problem I have with wide pan is the body needs to drop down farther to reach the tyco snaps I have made quite a few wide pan bodies so I have done it . I guess I would see who how many people are interested and do a few and see how they sell. If I did one wide pan which would be your first pick?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*clear glass*

I guess clear seems to be the best way to go. I can go so many ways with clear.


----------



## WesJY

yep - I prefer clear - can always paint it black.

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Sorry to disappoint you ,but these will first be for afx magnatraction .I will see if wide pan is doable. The problem I have with wide pan is the body needs to drop down farther to reach the tyco snaps I have made quite a few wide pan bodies so I have done it . I guess I would see who how many people are interested and do a few and see how they sell. If I did one wide pan which would be your first pick?


I guess to pick one as a mule for a wide pan test, I personally would select the Mercury, so as to race it against the Tyco '74 Charger and your own re-pop of the Tyco '71 Roadrunner.

From a sales point of view, the Magnum is a Mopar and Mopars always sell. Also, the T-Bird are a little harder to get a hold of vs. the Mercury and Matador.

I think the re-pops for AFX Magnatraction will sell well -- some of the originals are getting spendy so $9 looks much better to a customizer like me.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*wide pan version*

Just back in from the shop .Slaving over those hot molds ......Okay all kidding aside I check so far the olds, mercury ,and I'm sure the others will fall in line ,but I see no problem making them for the wide pan .So..... I will finish the two versions afx and then I'll make the version with bodies and bumpers attached for wide pan tyco . How does that sound?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Just back in from the shop .Slaving over those hot molds ......Okay all kidding aside I check so far the olds, mercury ,and I'm sure the others will fall in line ,but I see no problem making them for the wide pan .So..... I will finish the two versions afx and then I'll make the version with bodies and bumpers attached for wide pan tyco . How does that sound?


 
Sounds Great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Also sounds like I need to start diverting some money on the side . . .


----------



## resinmonger

*Embrace Chassis Diversity*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Just back in from the shop .Slaving over those hot molds ......Okay all kidding aside I check so far the olds, mercury ,and I'm sure the others will fall in line ,but I see no problem making them for the wide pan .So..... I will finish the two versions afx and then I'll make the version with bodies and bumpers attached for wide pan tyco . How does that sound?


I run pretty much all available chassis. I like having multiple chassis options for cool bodies. It gives a lot more body choices for each chassis. As some say, variety is the spice of life.

Works for me.


----------



## resinmonger

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> second group is two t-jet cars and one super g and one tyco 440x2 wide pan
> 
> # 1 - Porsche 911 simular to the 911 rsr ,but with no whales tail -t-jet
> 
> #2 - Green Hornet - this is a nice original with glass section - t-jet
> 
> # 3 - BMW can am car made to fit tyco wide pan ,but open to making an alternate version also .
> 
> # 4 - another can am (my spelling sucks ) fits super G but also open to alternate chassis . wing is separte


Wow, I am all over numbers 1, 3, and 4. That BMW (#3) looks like it is actually the 1999 Le Mans and Sebring winning BMW LMR1. #4 looks to be a 1991-ish Peugeot 905. The 1992 and 1993 Le Mans Winners had slightly different noses. Right now, I can only find a straight up 911 for about $100 or in vacuum form.

I am catching up after being off-line. I hope there was other interest in these three. I would take a couple of #3 and #4 and half a dozen of #1. Have to start building an army of 911s to challege the hords of 57s that Randy and Tom have. Dang, I guess I'd need 50+ of the 911s for that... LOL

Come to think of it, that hornetmoblie could be bashed into some of the big American iron that ran in the Carrera Pan America back in the day. Woot!

Russ the Hutt


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Great to see you back again Huttster*


----------



## LeeRoy98

I would still like to see a 69 Torino and Talladega for the AFX chassis to put on the track with all the Chargers, Daytonas, and GTXs. A Cyclone variation would be nice also.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## demether

> I am catching up after being off-line. I hope there was other interest in these three.


As I said before, I 'd like to see more european race cars (Le Mans ! ), and I bet I m' not the only one here (france and europe in general). I think the tyco wide pan is a good candidate for that (long wheel base position : I made some tries with blue prints, it 's almost the exact wheelbase fit than a 905 evo2, for example).


----------



## roadrner

Going to be nice adding that Olds to an AFX chassis. Can't wait for the September release date. Thanks Bruce! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*New AFX Stockers*

Not to repeat myself the AFX Stockers I'm doing are listed in thread #321 , but I'd like to expand the tyco/AFX conversion and would like some feedback .
How about for AFX magnatraction with the Lumina with airdam , 90 T-Bird , Taurus , Monte Carlo , Intrepid , and Buick . Then I looked at The Tyco pro VW Bus and a shorten Trick Truck for same AfX chassis. Also The Ferrari 250 GTO I make for Tyco shorten to fit Afx and the Cheetha I make for Tomy Super G also for magnatraction . The others please don't think you are being left out I will be talking about others later.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The Trick Truck works great shortened for an AFX chassis. Not sure I wouldn't just mold it with a full toneau cover. For those that want an engine, just get the Dremel out. Just my thoughts. Also the Tyco bodies work great on AFX chassis also. I always liked the City Chevy myself, even though it was a Pontiac...RM


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The Trick Truck works great shortened for an AFX chassis. Not sure I wouldn't just mold it with a full toneau cover. For those that want an engine, just get the Dremel out. Just my thoughts. Also the Tyco bodies work great on AFX chassis also. I always liked the City Chevy myself, even though it was a Pontiac...RM


Randy, I was thinking making the splice in the toneau cover area and making a plate with some type of detail in it and leaving the engine area alone . Use the stock engine and pipes and if the person wants to hop it up like you did in that excellent model you made then they can .


----------



## roadrner

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Not to repeat myself the AFX Stockers I'm doing are listed in thread #321 , but I'd like to expand the tyco/AFX conversion and would like some feedback .
> How about for AFX magnatraction with the Lumina with airdam , 90 T-Bird , Taurus , Monte Carlo , Intrepid , and Buick . Then I looked at The Tyco pro VW Bus and a shorten Trick Truck for same AfX chassis. Also The Ferrari 250 GTO I make for Tyco shorten to fit Afx and the Cheetha I make for Tomy Super G also for magnatraction . The others please don't think you are being left out I will be talking about others later.


 
Bruce,
Anything that fits an AFX/AW MT/XT chassis will have my interest.  
Dave


----------



## dtomol

*Bad Dog 1966 Nova*

What wheel base does the 1966 Nova have?


----------



## sethndaddy

roadrner said:


> Bruce,
> Anything that fits an AFX/AW MT/XT chassis will have my interest.
> Dave


I agree, and i think most (i know theres a few slow retarded guys you race tyco alot) but most people like afx/xtraction cars, and tjet is a give in.

lol,jk bout dem retarded guys


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

dtomol said:


> What wheel base does the 1966 Nova have?



The nova is a short wheel base


----------



## resinmonger

sethndaddy said:


> I agree, and i think most (i know theres a few slow retarded guys you race tyco alot) but most people like afx/xtraction cars, and tjet is a give in.
> 
> lol,jk bout dem retarded guys


Me tyco race. Tyco good. Tyco me like. :freak:


----------



## demether

Tyco great ! tyco magnet, tyco no magnet, tyco tuned, tyco stock.


----------



## WesJY

resinmonger said:


> Me tyco race. Tyco good. Tyco me like. :freak:


Same here! I am a tyco freak! :freak:

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Afx & Tyco Happiness*

Well, then I think both groups will be very happy by expanding stockers for both groups. And if chassis line up we can also add some LL bodies to both too. Boy ,someone's decal business will expand too


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*news update*

Anyone have a problem finding that Post Reply button . Pretty small now ........LOL 


Anyway an update on the Photo section of the Traxs website . Well if you have been there lately you will see on the left hand side of the page there is a link to the photo section . Still working how pictures are posted . I would like to have it so you can upload your own pictures . My web guy thinks I'm crazy because he thinks some body will go crazy and fill it up ,but I told him he was dealing with responsible adults here . We'll see what he comes up with. So when I give the go ahead you guys can start listing your custom Dawgs and creations with your dawgs . Guys no n**e pictures of your girl friends now okay .I will have to delete them and save them for my personal collection ....LOL


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Stock car update for this fall*

Almost forgot:

I just rec'd 4 new Lifelike Stock car bodies . Ford Fusion , Dodge Charger , Chevy Impala, and the Toyota . My plans for these - First to strip and remove wings . Mold and sell in life-like form . Then the fun begins .I am going to open up the front wheel wells slightly and mold them for wide pan Tyco and AFX magnatractrion. But there's more - I am going to remove the window glass add driver side net screen and make separte glass and mold them Clear . Alot of work ,but this fall I plan on expanding the stock car line across the board for Tyco, afx and LL . How do you like those apples?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sounds cool.

Sign me up for the Tyco wide-mount AFX stockers :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Tyco COT cars would be awesome!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

kiwidave said:


> Tyco COT cars would be awesome!


Help me here what is COT stand for.


----------



## kiwidave

Ford Fusion , Dodge Charger , Chevy Impala, and the Toyota. The late model Nascar bodies are COT bodies. Looking forward to seeing these!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Dave, Thanks for that . I've been working with slot cars for almost 30 years with either making patterns and engineering at Model Shops or working for Tyco /Mattel for 18+ years and basicly just made what was put in front of me and now at my wee years of 52 I am taking notice of what these cars are. I still have alot to learn about the different classes of cars and racing . I thank you very much.


----------



## roadrner

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> wee years of 52 I am taking notice of what these cars are. I still have alot to learn about the different classes of cars and racing . I thank you very much.



Bruce, 
Don't feel so bad. There's alot of us board members that are in the same situation as you.  Just remember, we appreciate every body and multiple mount configurations you come up with! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Marty

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Help me here what is COT stand for.


Car Of Tomorrow. When the design first came out that what it was called. Of course now it is Car Of Today.

Marty


----------



## bobhch

*Is a Pinto a bean? lol*



roadrner said:


> Bruce,
> Don't feel so bad. There's alot of us board members that are in the same situation as you.  Just remember, we appreciate every body and multiple mount configurations you come up with! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


No kidding rr....Bruce you are Superman in my eyes. Don't know how you keep on keeping on but, glad you are!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Custom slotcars forever...zilla


----------



## LDThomas

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Almost forgot:
> 
> I just rec'd 4 new Lifelike Stock car bodies . Ford Fusion , Dodge Charger , Chevy Impala, and the Toyota . My plans for these - First to strip and remove wings . Mold and sell in life-like form.


Unless Lifelike has made recent upgrades, the Ford Fusion versions of CoT need a splitter added to the front end.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

LDThomas said:


> Unless Lifelike has made recent upgrades, the Ford Fusion versions of CoT need a splitter added to the front end.


Anyone have a picture of a splitter and what it looks like on this fusion. Also ,a question for those experienced strippers what works the best on stripping these LL bodies and the best and safest way to remove these wings


----------



## Montoya1

I have not followed this thread as much as I would have liked Bruce, having dipped in and out, can you summarise what is planned for the Mega-G short term/long term?

Any open wheelers? I know we discussed that some pages back....


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Montoya1 said:


> I have not followed this thread as much as I would have liked Bruce, having dipped in and out, can you summarise what is planned for the Mega-G short term/long term?
> 
> Any open wheelers? I know we discussed that some pages back....


My plans for this fall is to take the three tyco f-1's ,the ferrari , benatton , the never released Mclaren f-1 per the huttsters suggest and make them for Mega G chassis. I also have other cars I have on the bench for mega g. What type of car would you like to see for Mega G .Please be specific of make and model so I can see if it's possible. My goal is to make what people are looking for . I have a ton of cars in mind ,but I'd rather make what people want and not have this long list of cars no body wants and alot of wasted rubber


----------



## ebi

Didn'd you want to make the SR2 Corvette???
Pleeeeease make them!!! :wave:

I know there is another special Vette prototype.
The SS?? I can't find mine at the moment to show.
I only could find this:
http://www.tamsoldracecarsite.net/CorvetteStingrayPrototype.html

It would be very very nice to see them both
on a chassis... 

regards

Ebi


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

ebi said:


> Didn'd you want to make the SR2 Corvette???
> Pleeeeease make them!!! :wave:
> 
> I know there is another special Vette prototype.
> The SS?? I can't find mine at the moment to show.
> I only could find this:
> http://www.tamsoldracecarsite.net/CorvetteStingrayPrototype.html
> 
> It would be very very nice to see them both
> on a chassis...
> 
> regards
> 
> Ebi


See this is good .The SR-2 was one of the above I was doing . I do like that other version . I will see what I have that could make that version .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I personally haven't found anything that will strip Life Like paint off the COT models. I don't go so caustic as oven cleaner, however, so maybe someone could speak on some of the harsher stripping agents.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

1976Cordoba said:


> I personally haven't found anything that will strip Life Like paint off the COT models. I don't go so caustic as oven cleaner, however, so maybe someone could speak on some of the harsher stripping agents.


Doba, I hear ya.I was wondering if anyone had had sucess with anything with the paint they use that doesn't scare the plastic. worse case I may have to mold as is and go with a shadow from the deco .


----------



## demether

> What type of car would you like to see for Mega G .Please be specific of make and model so I can see if it's possible. My goal is to make what people are looking for


I don't know if my choice is shared by a lot of other people, but you can see on the dedicated topics that there is at least a small demand for le mans and endurance racing cars, and vintage f1/indy/grand prix cars (60-70's). :thumbsup:

bye

dimitri


----------



## LDThomas

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Anyone have a picture of a splitter and what it looks like on this fusion. Also ,a question for those experienced strippers what works the best on stripping these LL bodies and the best and safest way to remove these wings


Just copy the splitter off of one of the other three CoT's and you will be spot on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Doba, I hear ya.I was wondering if anyone had had sucess with anything with the paint they use that doesn't scare the plastic. worse case I may have to mold as is and go with a shadow from the deco .


After fighting a losing battle with this one, I dropped it in a jar of SuperClean, (the purple jug concrete cleaner), and it came pretty clean with a toothbrush and scrubing. The black on the windshields seemed to be the toughest. If all the tampo comes off, I wouldn't worry about the black on the windows. You do need to remove the tampo, if not it will show in the casting...This paint is too darn hard to sand...Maybe I should try some 60 grit with a grinder...RM


----------



## bearsox

Hilltop Raceway said:


> After fighting a losing battle with this one, I dropped it in a jar of SuperClean, (the purple jug concrete cleaner), and it came pretty clean with a toothbrush and scrubing. The black on the windshields seemed to be the toughest. If all the tampo comes off, I wouldn't worry about the black on the windows. You do need to remove the tampo, if not it will show in the casting...This paint is too darn hard to sand...Maybe I should try some 60 grit with a grinder...RM


*I'm just thinking a bit outside the box perhaps on this but why not remove the black portion ( cut out ) ? Then mold up some clear glass for a different look all together ? As for the strip and cast i was wondering if you strip as far as you can then use a fine coat of paint misted to even out the LO tampo ? It may be enough to cover and leave a good castable body without body line fill ? Worst case senario would be to re-strip it or recut a body line or 2 . I have done this on occasion with other bodies using just Krylon fusion. Ofcourse none were ever Lifelikes .

Bear :wave:*


----------



## Montoya1

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> What type of car would you like to see for Mega G .Please be specific of make and model so I can see if it's possible. My goal is to make what people are looking for .


Something open wheel for the Mega without the wide-wing issue would be good. Closed wheel some stuff that really exploits the long (1.7'') wheelbase and low sides would be good, such as the BMW V12LM and the Audi R15 or the Lancia LC2.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bearsox said:


> *I'm just thinking a bit outside the box perhaps on this but why not remove the black portion ( cut out ) ? Then mold up some clear glass for a different look all together ? As for the strip and cast i was wondering if you strip as far as you can then use a fine coat of paint misted to even out the LO tampo ? It may be enough to cover and leave a good castable body without body line fill ? Worst case senario would be to re-strip it or recut a body line or 2 . I have done this on occasion with other bodies using just Krylon fusion. Ofcourse none were ever Lifelikes .
> 
> Bear :wave:*


Some glass replacement would be great!!! I've never attempted molding or vacumforming glass myself. I tried a primer on top, but that was still gonna require sanding. I'll let the boys experiment with your primer technique and see how that works out... RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey BD,
What kind of Charger is that in the Tjet section on your website? (no pic or description)
I'm assuming it's a 68-69, but man, it sure would be sweet to have a 66 or 74.

Rich


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey BD,
> What kind of Charger is that in the Tjet section on your website? (no pic or description)
> I'm assuming it's a 68-69, but man, it sure would be sweet to have a 66 or 74.
> 
> Rich


I'm still playing catchup on the pictures it's the 68-69 charger.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*new releases*

today's Sept. 14th .by or before Friday I'll have a few pictures of some new cars :tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

weeeeeeeeee............new cars, and trucks??


----------



## roadrner

Can't wait to see the new offerings. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> After fighting a losing battle with this one, I dropped it in a jar of SuperClean, (the purple jug concrete cleaner), and it came pretty clean with a toothbrush and scrubing. The black on the windshields seemed to be the toughest. If all the tampo comes off, I wouldn't worry about the black on the windows. You do need to remove the tampo, if not it will show in the casting...This paint is too darn hard to sand...Maybe I should try some 60 grit with a grinder...RM


What about brake cleaner?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*update on new releases*

Update on the releases :

Spent the day up in Seattle yesterday at my doctor . Some unfortunate news I rec'd .I have to go in for surgery and most likely will be laid up for a time and then some rehab. I wasn't counting on this at this time so this has caught me by surprise. So this put's some things on hold for a bit . Now for those that have things pending don't get upset I'm going to have a couple of weeks to cleanup some old business and some orders, rat rods and ebay stuff will be done before I go down. Good thing is I can work on new stuff while I'm down so who knows maybe this is a good thing. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## WesJY

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Update on the releases :
> 
> Spent the day up in Seattle yesterday at my doctor . Some unfortunate news I rec'd .I have to go in for surgery and most likely will be laid up for a time and then some rehab. I wasn't counting on this at this time so this has caught me by surprise. So this put's some things on hold for a bit . Now for those that have things pending don't get upset I'm going to have a couple of weeks to cleanup some old business and some orders, rat rods and ebay stuff will be done before I go down. Good thing is I can work on new stuff while I'm down so who knows maybe this is a good thing. I'll keep you posted.


Take it easy man! 

Wes


----------



## Marty

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Update on the releases :
> 
> Spent the day up in Seattle yesterday at my doctor . Some unfortunate news I rec'd .I have to go in for surgery and most likely will be laid up for a time and then some rehab. I wasn't counting on this at this time so this has caught me by surprise. So this put's some things on hold for a bit . Now for those that have things pending don't get upset I'm going to have a couple of weeks to cleanup some old business and some orders, rat rods and ebay stuff will be done before I go down. Good thing is I can work on new stuff while I'm down so who knows maybe this is a good thing. I'll keep you posted.


Take care of yourself FIRST! We'll be here waitin' for ya!

Marty


----------



## bobhch

Bruce,

Hope your sponge baths are done by a Hottie and not old Nurse Crackin'. 

Take care and soon you will be all patched up. This is just like getting a band-aid put on for you. No worries Dude.

Bob...take care man...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Get well soon, Bruce. Thats most important.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Bruce, Health & family 1st. A # of yrs. ago I was in hospital, my attractive
nurse was named Porsche. She was agile & handled us well. 
Take care & Best wishes for a quick recovery!!! :thumbsup:
Regards, Dominick


----------



## videojimmy

Take care of yourself Bruce, the rest can wait!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*thank you*

Guys thanks for all the kind words and e-mails . I do appreciate it .


----------



## coach61

Get well soon Bruce your in our prayers!


Dave


----------



## dtomol

How about a 1968 1969 or 1970 Plymouth Duster & Dodge Demon? Also A 1969 Dodge Super Bee 440 6 Pack Correct scale 1964 GTO with bumper that are seperate sothey can be painted or chromed.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

dtomol said:


> How about a 1968 1969 or 1970 Plymouth Duster & Dodge Demon? Also A 1969 Dodge Super Bee 440 6 Pack Correct scale 1964 GTO with bumper that are seperate sothey can be painted or chromed.


I think that would be a great set of cars to do . Not much going on with me right at the moment with the heart issue . The blockage right now has knocked me down for the count . Some days things are not good and a walk to the bathroom is an adventure . Got two weeks before I'm promised things will be better after the surgery. Looking forward to working on some stuff when I'm better . For the most part have rec'd some really kind e-mails and for those that have not been nice well what can I say I've got more serious things on my mind at the moment.


----------



## coach61

you all get better Bruce, send us the nasty e-mails and we'll introduce them to a quick lesson of manners 101 with Coach and Glock... Ifs its a hobbytalker giving you grief he/she can take notice right now they need to leave the country.. get better bud...


----------



## Gear Head

Hang in there Bruce, and listen to the hospital staff. My father just had a surprise quintuple by-pass surgery in August and for once he listened to someone, was a "good boy" in the hospital, and is now back working and feeling better than ever. I'll be pullin' for you. Get well soon!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

coach61 said:


> you all get better Bruce, send us the nasty e-mails and we'll introduce them to a quick lesson of manners 101 with Coach and Glock... Ifs its a hobbytalker giving you grief he/she can take notice right now they need to leave the country.. get better bud...



Good one coach/glock .No it hasn't been anyone from HT


----------



## WesJY

Sighhh .. Bruce - ignore them and tell them to [email protected]#$%^ O*&^ !!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> Sighhh .. Bruce - ignore them and tell them to [email protected]#$%^ O*&^ !!!
> 
> Wes


YEAH what Coach and Wes said...

Hey I hope you are well enough to have desert now. Take it easy man...get some rest and Ice Cream if possible.

Bob...Dude get well soon...zilla


----------



## coach61

bobhch said:


> YEAH what Coach and Wes said...
> 
> Hey I hope you are well enough to have desert now. Take it easy man...get some rest and Ice Cream if possible.
> 
> Bob...Dude get well soon...zilla


I think we should go all visit Bruce, I wanna check and see if the nurses up there look like they do in the movies lol...


Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

bobhch said:


> YEAH what Coach and Wes said...
> 
> Hey I hope you are well enough to have desert now. Take it easy man...get some rest and Ice Cream if possible.
> 
> Bob...Dude get well soon...zilla


Bob....stop teasing me I can't even think about them ... my fav is cheese cake ,but not for a long time now .. You guys are great !! Big difference from last time to now with the way I handle people . Hey gets on my nerves I just turn off the computer .


----------



## Omega

Bruce,

Take it easy and hang in there. Will be here when you get back to being 100%. 

Dave


----------



## WesJY

coach61 said:


> I think we should go all visit Bruce, I wanna check and see if the nurses up there look like they do in the movies lol...
> 
> 
> Dave


sure no problem!! i ll join ya! 

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

If I ever checked out any nurses, my wife would make sure that I needed a doctor afterwards. 

Latina's don't mess around, especially pregnant ones ... lol!

She'll cut me, man... She'll cut me deep. 

Just kidding... I mean, what's the fun of being a white guy if you can't stereotype other people sometimes, right? 

sarcasm, the hobgobblin of little minds.... and my pea brain loves it!
:tongue:



Be well Bruce!


----------



## DesertSlot

coach61 said:


> I think we should go all visit Bruce, I wanna check and see if the nurses up there look like they do in the movies lol...
> 
> 
> Dave


I hope you don't need an eye transplant after seeing some of those nurses. Now, the Candy Stripers (do they still have those?) that's a different story!

Take Care Bruce!


----------



## roadrner

coach61 said:


> I think we should go all visit Bruce, I wanna check and see if the nurses up there look like they do in the movies lol...
> 
> 
> Dave


I need to find me a new hospital. Last time I paid a visit, there may have been a nurse or two that would qualify as a movie nurse, the rest, well I don't want to get ugly here. Sorry no pun intended.  rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

coach61 said:


> I think we should go all visit Bruce, I wanna check and see if the nurses up there look like they do in the movies lol...
> 
> 
> Dave



Well, if you should know my hospital has a special dress code in the CCU is topless and g-strings so I need to bring plenty of $1 bills with me


----------



## bobhch

*A game for you...*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Well, if you should know my hospital has a special dress code in the CCU is topless and g-strings so I need to bring plenty of $1 bills with me


lol Bruce....here is some fun for you when you can't find anyone to break a 50 for you....ahaha

Just hit play after the stupid commercial...Good luck!

http://www.funny-games.biz/pepe-pillz.html

Bob...I made it to level 4...zilla


----------



## coach61

videojimmy said:


> If I ever checked out any nurses, my wife would make sure that I needed a doctor afterwards.
> 
> Latina's don't mess around, especially pregnant ones ... lol!
> 
> She'll cut me, man... She'll cut me deep.
> 
> Just kidding... I mean, what's the fun of being a white guy if you can't stereotype other people sometimes, right?
> 
> sarcasm, the hobgobblin of little minds.... and my pea brain loves it!
> :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Be well Bruce!


well if she did that we could check out your nurses too lol...werees the forward to yimmy's wife button.???


Dave


----------



## roadrner

videojimmy said:


> Latina's don't mess around, especially pregnant ones ... lol!
> 
> She'll cut me, man... She'll cut me deep.
> 
> Be well Bruce!


 
No Sheet! Wasn't that guy Bobbit's wife Latina/Hispanic? She definitely cut him deep, so deep it came off.  


:devil: rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*traxs hobbies site*

Heys guys it's the 6th of Oct. and it's time for me to sign off for a bit while I'm going in for my tune up. The site is up while I'm away for viewing and setting your shopping cart up for delay checkout ,but you can not checkout & pay until I return . I will be away from my computer now after today for the next few weeks . Everyone take care and I'll talk to you when I return.


----------



## roadrner

Hang in there Bruce. You'll be back before you'll know it. Just know we're thinking about you. See you soon. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just look at it as a vacation!!! We all need one every now and then. Get well soon!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*Get well and no worries...our wallets need time to recover also...LOL*

Yeah Bruce take it easy and no worries, 

I'm on Vacation right now & recovering very nicely from a Belly Button Hernia. Yesterday I had to watch my kid and take him to the doctor for a sore throat (he is O.K. and was nice to hang out with him). Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Sabatoge I tell you....going downstairs right now to get some fun slot car build time. 

My Mother-in-Law did just stop by today to get something. I'm not sure if she is still here looking over my shoulder or not...hahahaha

Bob...I just want to be left alone...zilla


----------



## ho3taz

my prayers are with you bruce take care


----------



## JordanZ870

Rest easy, Bruce.
The slot world will wait for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Get Well SOON!!! Take it easy and think of it as your LONG vacation! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## eastside johnny

Bruce, Good luck with your "tune up". Follow through with everything that's necessary to get back to 100%


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*return of Bad Dawg*

Hi guys I'm back ,


Here's the deal , I have alot to do to get back up running again , but here's my plan. With the holiday and all in front of me and the mess I came home to I'm taking advanced orders and seeing myself up to speed in about two to three weeks with shipments . Once I get started I see some new stuff coming out in January and having a good winter and spring making cars and parts. 

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a very slotful New Year !!


----------



## videojimmy

welcome back Bruce!


----------



## kiwidave

Yay!!! You're back!


----------



## sethndaddy

Welcome back Bruce, glad to hear everything is well.


----------



## coach61

Welcome back Bruce! will be in line shortly few cars I don't need but have to buy anyways lol...

Dave


----------



## bobhch

Bruce is back and your gonna be in trouble...hey lol ley lol...Bruce is back!!!!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

bobhch said:


> Bruce is back and your gonna be in trouble...hey lol ley lol...Bruce is back!!!!



LOL ......... no I think you guys will be in trouble when you see some of these new cars I'll be releasing and along with the cars some have sent me to make will be getting done and back in thier paws again .So I'm looking forward to some fun .


----------



## WesJY

Good to hear that you are back!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Guidepin

It will be good to have Bad Dawg back on the board.:hat::thumbsup: GK


----------



## roadrner

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> LOL ......... no I think you guys will be in trouble when you see some of these new cars I'll be releasing and along with the cars some have sent me to make will be getting done and back in thier paws again .So I'm looking forward to some fun .


Great, it's not like I have enough time to do the ones I have queued up already. What a problem, bring 'em on Bruce and welcome back! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

 Dave


----------



## LeeRoy98

Welcome back Bruce, I hope the "tune-up" has you hitting on all 8!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

LeeRoy98 said:


> Welcome back Bruce, I hope the "tune-up" has you hitting on all 8!!
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


Thanks, I'm actually doing good . Came home to a mess here from the storms ,but once I get these things fixed I'll be able to dedicate my time to making cars and setting up new ones .


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Good to see you back and in good health bruce!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Traxs On-Line*

I just sent out a news letters to those registered on the TRAXS site . I am scheduled to start production the first week in January. I have opened the site now for advanced orders with the understanding I will start production the first week of January.An advanced order is one placed on the site and paid for by credit card or pay-pal or moneyorder or if you do not like websites then an e-mail to [email protected] with the same type of payment. Always try to give me 7-10 days to ship aftered an order is confirmed.

Those waiting for the new releases we will take a couple weeks getting orders flowing and by end of second or third week of January we will start molding new stuff . For all my good friends here on HT this is your news letter.

Wishing everyone a Happy & Safe Holiday season


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Fyi*

Just an FYI that I have an auction up on ebay with some cars for those interested . Just getting my feet wet and thanks for those that have sent in thier advanced orders already .My ebay name is **TRAXS**


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*First of many New Car releases*

I've been working on some new car patterns lately for January release and I started on one today and it's just about done and I thought I'd share it with the group here on Christmas eve. Since the rough riders have gone over big I thought I'd expand them alittle with different types and for different chassis. I'm just about done an Afx version of a 55 Chevy Rough Rider . I will also try to offer this in other chassis versions too. I'm looking at a January 15th release on these and I will have pictures of the prototype next week to share . What do you guys think ?


----------



## sethndaddy

I can't wait to see the proto, 55 RR sounds cool, especially on an afx.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I've been working on some new car patterns lately for January release and I started on one today and it's just about done and I thought I'd share it with the group here on Christmas eve. Since the rough riders have gone over big I thought I'd expand them alittle with different types and for different chassis. I'm just about done an Afx version of a 55 Chevy Rough Rider . I will also try to offer this in other chassis versions too. I'm looking at a January 15th release on these and I will have pictures of the prototype next week to share . What do you guys think ?


 
I like this train of thinking. Similar era Vega / Mustang / Camaro / Firebird roughriders would be cool too to go with the Pinto & Gremlin. Could be a fun class, particularly if they can be adapted for later Tyco (HP7 and 440X2 pan) or even AFX style. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

1976Cordoba said:


> I like this train of thinking. Similar era Vega / Mustang / Camaro / Firebird roughriders would be cool too to go with the Pinto & Gremlin. Could be a fun class, particularly if they can be adapted for later Tyco (HP7 and 440X2 pan) or even AFX style. :thumbsup:


Doba, Those are excellent choices :thumbsup: Do you mean the Tyco 78 camaro and firebird and the Mustang they used for the police car and I have a 73 vega I am going to use in other ways. Let me know if this was your choices . I think we are on the same wave length !


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

sethndaddy said:


> I can't wait to see the proto, 55 RR sounds cool, especially on an afx.


Okay here's the first version of the 55 chevy rough rider .Sorry picture not that great battery was low ,but wanted to show what I had in mind.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Oh yeah -- that's cool.

If I had one of those I'd hog the back wheel arches and blow out the glass.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Doba, Those are excellent choices :thumbsup: Do you mean the Tyco 78 camaro and firebird and the Mustang they used for the police car and I have a 73 vega I am going to use in other ways. Let me know if this was your choices . I think we are on the same wave length !


 
Those would be pretty good candidates since the Tyco mounts are already there in those particular bods. I think a '69 or so Mustang would look better, however. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

That 55 looks so right Bruce with those Ansens and AFX wide front tires! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Okay here's the first version of the 55 chevy rough rider .Sorry picture not that great battery was low ,but wanted to show what I had in mind.


This is a great concept on the 55 Bruce so, I messed around with your picture and did a computer mock up for some of the Pinkettes here on HT. 










I know Ed could make a real sharp Neon Green and Purple version of this also.

Bob...Woof, Woof I am a Bad Dawg too...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I still think a 69 Mustang and a 60's or early 70s Camaro should be in play as well - can you imagine about 10 sweet mods all lined up in the pit ready for a race night?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Need more to add to these. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

bobhch said:


> This is a great concept on the 55 Bruce so, I messed around with your picture and did a computer mock up for some of the Pinkettes here on HT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Ed could make a real sharp Neon Green and Purple version of this also.
> 
> Bob...Woof, Woof I am a Bad Dawg too...zilla


Zilla,

love the deco work , someone knows photo shop . Need to open those rear wells up and blow out that glass though.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

1976Cordoba said:


> Need more to add to these. :thumbsup:


doba , you need to add these pictures to the traxs site . Those are some awesome deco'd cars I love 'm


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Sale coming*

I know times are tough we all feel it in our lives so this is my stimulus package to help out!
I will be launching my end of January sell later today . Rules for this sale goes this way all cars are over production cars so these are not blems or seconds . Price for each car is $7.50 each plus shipping we combine shipping. It's on a first come basis so please understand that . Once you place your order and pay give me a few days to ship because the bodies over productions ( made too many ) I still need to make parts and glass . Good luck , Bad Dawg


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

1976Cordoba said:


> I still think a 69 Mustang and a 60's or early 70s Camaro should be in play as well - can you imagine about 10 sweet mods all lined up in the pit ready for a race night?



doba, I'm thinking the 69 stang I make for tyco ( just have to do something with the back window on this car it has the black louvers and wing ), and the 71 camaro I make for tyco would work nicely . Yes I agree on the wheel wells and glass . I appreciate the help on this stuff guys .As much car work I have done over the years you guys have so much more knowledge on this stuff and I will go public with this you will not hurt my feelings if something is not right ,let me know I want to make it right.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Sale*

Pictures tell the story . $7.50 picture shows bodies only ,but car will come with glass and or parts.

All t-jet bodies


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Sale continued*

Pictures 3 & 4

all tyco chassis except the yellow mini fits afx


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Sale continued*

pictures 5 & 6

all fit tyco chassis


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Sale continued*

pictures 7 & 8

pic 7 = tomy super g cars 
pic 8 = afx cars


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'll take the 2 AFX Nomad panels, last pic...RM


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*questions*

I've had a couple questions 

they are $7.50 each plus shipping 

and you can send your requests to me by pm or my e-mail at [email protected] ,thanks


----------



## partspig

Email sent!


----------



## GTPguy

Are you also selling just the glass for the Tyco Porsche 962 in pic 5?
If so, does it fit the original Tyco hardbodies of that model?

With all the Japanese Tyco 962's (Taka-Q, Nisseki Trust, FromA) out there that were sold without glass, I would think there would be a great demand for that.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Spare parts*



GTPguy said:


> Are you also selling just the glass for the Tyco Porsche 962 in pic 5?
> If so, does it fit the original Tyco hardbodies of that model?
> 
> With all the Japanese Tyco 962's (Taka-Q, Nisseki Trust, FromA) out there that were sold without glass, I would think there would be a great demand for that.



yes I sell the glass for the Tyco Porsche 962 separte. They are black plastic and are $2 each . All the original bodies I sell from Tyco , AFX , and t-jet I sell parts separte .hopefully someday I'll have the time to add them to the site.


----------



## videojimmy

are the 55 rough rider's available? I'd like to buy a few


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

videojimmy said:


> are the 55 rough rider's available? I'd like to buy a few


Jim, they should be ready for release in 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## grungerockjeepe

1976Cordoba said:


> Need more to add to these. :thumbsup:


I just noticed that Gremlin with the AMC logo paint job. That's sweet! Such a good idea, since the shape of the car goes with the AMC logo anyway.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

grungerockjeepe said:


> I just noticed that Gremlin with the AMC logo paint job. That's sweet! Such a good idea, since the shape of the car goes with the AMC logo anyway.


Thanks :thumbsup:

That one floated around in the old noodle for a while before I acted on it. :tongue:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

dont get me wrong, theyre all really excellent builds. But being an AMC junkie, that one really just pops.

Oh and I just now noticed the cages you have inside. Nice!


----------



## roadrner

Bruce,
Where on your to do list do the AFX Dodge Magnums show up? :devil: Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

roadrner said:


> Bruce,
> Where on your to do list do the AFX Dodge Magnums show up? :devil: Dave


they are high on the list .Short of giving a long boring story of why they have not been released yet all I can say is I have not been able to extend the 24 hour day to 36 and the work week from 7 days to 8 or more . No body wants the new stuff done more then I do . I'm working things out and you guys will be the first to know .


----------



## roadrner

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I have not been able to extend the 24 hour day to 36 and the work week from 7 days to 8 or more .


Bruce,
When you figure that out, let me know so I can tell my boss.  
Hang in there, when they're ready, they're ready, that will be fine with me. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*sale*

Okay , the sale is offically over today at midnight Friday the 29th. Those that have ordered thanks. I will have those orders in the mail on Monday


----------



## Montoya1

Anything for the MG17 coming this spring?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*update on new releases*

Here's an update on some new products coming out in March .I have started the mold process and will have some new cars ready for release . The list which was also posted in another posting I will add below :

1) *t-jet* tow truck @@
2) wes's rat rods project . If you want these they are his to sell @@
3) dodge magnum stocker @@ *AFX*
4) new *t-jet* porsche 911 , like the rsr ,but with no tail @@
5) BMW V-12 @@ 
6)* t-jet* green hornet @@
7) chevy van with glass *tyco & afx* %%
8) *afx *917 %% 
9) *tomy* peugeot 905 %%
10) *tyco* porsche 917 ( lowered ) %%
11) *tyco* love bus %%
12 *afx* mercury stocker %%
13) *afx *ferrari daytona
14) *afx* Javilin
15) *AFX* Ferrari 312 PB
16) *AFX* bre datsun 240z
17) *tyco *super gremlin
18) *tyco* super pinto
19) thur 25) other *t-jet* originals 
26) thur 29) *life like *stockers
and a number of *Tyco or Afx *stocker done and the tranformed to fit the other if you understand what I mean 

The items above with @@ next to them are in process. Today we start the items marked %% I will post pictures as they are completed and when I post them that is when they are available for order .I will also post this e-mail on the website for those registered .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

A couple of thing: If I send you some diecast to mold, is this something that's possible? If so, what happens to the donor car? And what condition is it in when done.

Another thing is, why not sell them directly to us here? Ebay has enough of our money as it is. Double whammy on the buyer, ebay fees and paypal fees?? Nevermind what your paying them too!!! Rob (Buds HO) gives them around 2 to 3 g's a freaking month!!! Crooks!!

I placed an order a week or so ago directly through your site. Thanks you very much!!

Whats a rough rider? Open front end? How many different one's are available?

i'm thinking of sending you a 70 Buick GS and a 67 Buick GS to mold. Is there interest elsewhere for these beauties?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

HMM. I couldn't find the Green Hornet for a tjet when I placed my order.

Do you still have the 911 porsche's with the tail too for a tjet?


----------



## Montoya1

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Here's an update on some new products coming out in March .I have started the mold process and will have some new cars ready for release . The list which was also posted in another posting I will add below :
> 
> 1) *t-jet* tow truck @@
> 2) wes's rat rods project . If you want these they are his to sell @@
> 3) dodge magnum stocker @@ *AFX*
> 4) new *t-jet* porsche 911 , like the rsr ,but with no tail @@
> 5) BMW V-12 @@
> 6)* t-jet* green hornet @@
> 7) chevy van with glass *tyco & afx* %%
> 8) *afx *917 %%
> 9) *tomy* peugeot 905 %%
> 10) *tyco* porsche 917 ( lowered ) %%
> 11) *tyco* love bus %%
> 12 *afx* mercury stocker %%
> 13) *afx *ferrari daytona
> 14) *afx* Javilin
> 15) *AFX* Ferrari 312 PB
> 16) *AFX* bre datsun 240z
> 17) *tyco *super gremlin
> 18) *tyco* super pinto
> 19) thur 25) other *t-jet* originals
> 26) thur 29) *life like *stockers
> .


I think you already know what I am going to ask , especially in regard to #5.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Montoya1 said:


> I think you already know what I am going to ask , especially in regard to #5.


let's see is the question have something to do with mega g ?


----------



## Montoya1

Bingo


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Just remembered I also have a 76 Century Pace car in diecast.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*New Releases*

The ten cars below molded and we will run test shots this weekend. Kits will be $ 10.50 each. 
Once these are tested I will start on 10 more .thanks

2) t-jet tow truck 
3) dodge magnum stocker AFX
4) new t-jet porsche 911 , like the rsr ,but with no tail 
5) BMW V-12 tyco wide pan
6) t-jet green hornet from original
7) chevy van glass tyco & afx vans
8) afx 917 
9) tomy peugeot 905 
10) tyco porsche 917 ( lowered ) 
11) afx mercury stocker


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*idea*

How would translucent color cars go over ? Well , I am going to open this up to you guys for request on cars molded in translucent plastic . Now I have done this before and will at first be limited to which ones I do because I need to remake the molds in another material to do this right so $$ limits how crazy I get so if you had a choice which would you do ? Give me 1 to 3 choices and lets see how far we go with this.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Translucent goes against all I do, but I am the odd ball!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> A couple of thing: If I send you some diecast to mold, is this something that's possible? If so, what happens to the donor car? And what condition is it in when done.
> 
> Another thing is, why not sell them directly to us here? Ebay has enough of our money as it is. Double whammy on the buyer, ebay fees and paypal fees?? Nevermind what your paying them too!!! Rob (Buds HO) gives them around 2 to 3 g's a freaking month!!! Crooks!!
> 
> I placed an order a week or so ago directly through your site. Thanks you very much!!
> 
> Whats a rough rider? Open front end? How many different one's are available?
> 
> i'm thinking of sending you a 70 Buick GS and a 67 Buick GS to mold. Is there interest elsewhere for these beauties?





Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> HMM. I couldn't find the Green Hornet for a tjet when I placed my order.
> 
> Do you still have the 911 porsche's with the tail too for a tjet?





Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Just remembered I also have a 76 Century Pace car in diecast.



No good on these requests Bruce?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

If you send a diecast as a donor car most likely it gets disassembled and will get messed up . 
I do sell direct on this site thru PM's 
Orders from site or direct take 7 to 10 days to make because they are made to order.
A rough rider is a dirt track car with open front end . Have two now with more to come.
On the subject of the Buick GS diecast I did send you a PM on these .I need to see how they line up with chassis and said if you like you could send them to me. I try not to air to much online here . 
Green Hornet will be available on site or here to order Monday for $10.50 plus shipping.
Still sell the Porsche 911 RSR on website .
On responding with request . I do not ignor them I'm just busy working my fulltime job and these cars. I do my best to answer and sometimes miss a note or two , sorry


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks Bruce. Upon further looking the wheel base on them is a little longer on the diecast. I tried lining a few different 1/64's of various brands and they seem to be a little long. But i'm going to send you one and get your professional opinion as I am new to the custom molded bodies.:thumbsup:


----------



## zilger

Bruce,

I'm curious about the Porsche 911 with no tail. Did you just shave off the tail or did you start with a completely different body? I was thinking that there may have been an original body without tail that had slightly different trim; little things like bumper guards and that sort of stuff.

Brian


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

zilger said:


> Bruce,
> 
> I'm curious about the Porsche 911 with no tail. Did you just shave off the tail or did you start with a completely different body? I was thinking that there may have been an original body without tail that had slightly different trim; little things like bumper guards and that sort of stuff.
> 
> Brian


This is a different Porsche 911 body and most likely the one you are talking about . My good buddy Russ the Hutt gave this to me along with a few other bodies . Anyone hear from him lately ? I miss reading his post .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> If you send a diecast as a donor car most likely it gets disassembled and will get messed up .
> I do sell direct on this site thru PM's
> Orders from site or direct take 7 to 10 days to make because they are made to order.
> A rough rider is a dirt track car with open front end . Have two now with more to come.
> On the subject of the Buick GS diecast I did send you a PM on these .I need to see how they line up with chassis and said if you like you could send them to me. I try not to air to much online here .
> Green Hornet will be available on site or here to order Monday for $10.50 plus shipping.
> Still sell the Porsche 911 RSR on website .
> On responding with request . I do not ignor them I'm just busy working my fulltime job and these cars. I do my best to answer and sometimes miss a note or two , sorry



Bruce, anychance I can add to my order before it ships???:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> This is a different Porsche 911 body and most likely the one you are talking about . My good buddy Russ the Hutt gave this to me along with a few other bodies . Anyone hear from him lately ? I miss reading his post .


Current where-abouts of the Hutt is unknown...we have been concerned for some time.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Bruce, anychance I can add to my order before it ships???:wave:


Sure just either e-mail me at [email protected] and let me know what else you need and that is also my e-mail for pay-pal . thanks


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Bill Hall said:


> Current where-abouts of the Hutt is unknown...we have been concerned for some time.


I know Russ had started back to work again after his back problems and he was pretty busy getting back into the swing ,but other then that . I have his number somewhere I'll have to try his house .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Sure just either e-mail me at [email protected] and let me know what else you need and that is also my e-mail for pay-pal . thanks


Cool. Thanks Bruce. I will let you know via email.:dude:


----------



## Marty

I love translucent cars!!! I think I got a clear one from you years ago.

Clear or translucent, I'll take 'em!

Marty


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Marty said:


> I love translucent cars!!! I think I got a clear one from you years ago.
> 
> Clear or translucent, I'll take 'em!
> 
> Marty


I think I remember those . Story behind those cars was this . I would get a list of boxes in the warehouse at Tyco to clean out because space was limited and we kept things for 5 to 10 years for legal reasons when time was up they hit the dumpsters. Well, the security guard / warehouse guy had a standing order that anything slot car or trains was not to be thrown out ,but brought to my office or the back of my truck for immediate disposal. Well, he brought to me 6 huge boxes filled with translucent and clear bodies . These boxes were like 48" x 48" x48" tall and they had hundreds of bodies ,bumpers , and window glass. Well they had to go home till I found what the story was on those . It took about 3 weeks of going thru the log books to find they were cleaning the molds out on about 25 different bodies and somebody just tried about 5 different shades of translucent and clear plastic . There was alot of cars there and they are all gone now and in the hands of alot of people . I have a few things left from that. See that was the fun working at Tyco I never dumpster dove before I worked there . They would get returns from Toys r us by the skid load of hundreds of sets . Well once they went thru QC and pushed up front for the dumpster all the cars would disappear . But hey I was a nice guy when the guy came to my office one day with a case of Miller #2 cars ( 200 cars in a case ) there was 45 people working in the eastgate building which I ran and every person had 4 cars given to them . Out of the 45 people most did not want them so I was stuck taking about 100 home . It was tough working at Tyco and the little perks .


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Bruce did any translucent Jeeps come your way? I have a full clear tyco CJ that I got from Bob Beers which is one of the coolest things in my entire collection. But if a translucent colored one came by (especially blue or orange) that would just about be a must-have for me.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

grungerockjeepe said:


> Bruce did any translucent Jeeps come your way? I have a full clear tyco CJ that I got from Bob Beers which is one of the coolest things in my entire collection. But if a translucent colored one came by (especially blue or orange) that would just about be a must-have for me.



No I haven't seen any jeeps ,but who knows in the future.......


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*something new*

Here's something new for those stock car guys .A Camaro stock car . Please excuse the yellow does not photo well and the windshield dropped ,but I think you guys can get the feel . SHould I continue or drop this one . Fits tyco wide pan. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Here's something new for those stock car guys .A Camaro stock car . Please excuse the yellow does not photo well and the windshield dropped ,but I think you guys can get the feel . SHould I continue or drop this one . Fits tyco wide pan. Thanks for looking.


Okay , I can see there's been atleast 50 or more hits on this and no one has a comment ? I can only assume no comments mean no interest .


----------



## Montoya1

Cool body, wrong chassis?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*mega G*



Montoya1 said:


> Cool body, wrong chassis?


Maybe ,but I have been doing my home work on your request . First yes I think the long wb mega g will fit the BMW with alittle wb adjustment and the tomy super g chassis fits it perfect . Mold for tyco version done now I have to cast body to make changes . Also have a few ( 4 ) new bodies to offer for mega g chassis and will be posting them soon once I mount and photo them . I just hope I get a better response to these then the camaro stocker . I do these post to get reaction before I put more time and $$ into a car . My funds and materials are getting limited so this is important to get feedback on these .


----------



## Montoya1

Bruce, I was just joshing with you, and was not speaking about the Mega specifically (for once!!).

I think that you can limit your risk buy making the bodies fit more that one chassis, as you are doing, but I can only tell you what would rock my boat and might interest the UK racers (a small group).

If you can make bodies for the platforms you know have worked for you in the past AND the two versions of the Mega dependant on what wheelbase we are talking about, without too much expense, then...

I think we all wish there was more clips and adapters 'out there', that would certainly make your life easier. Anyway, BMW V12 for the long Mega? - 3 for the UK please!


----------



## LeeRoy98

Two thumbs up on the Camaro, I love it!!
And my bank account will be taking a hit for the Mercury and Magnum stock cars. Now how about the AFX Thunderbird?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 440s-4ever

I think it's neat and will make great ASA cars. And as we know, you can't have a mini ASA race with only one car. Demand has gotta be there, whether or not it's expressed in this thread. Good luck!


----------



## RACERMAN

*camaro*

Thats a great looking body! I would like to see it on a Magnatration and a Lifelike.
GARY


----------



## wheelszk

Sorry, don't like camaros or Tycos.So I don't comment.:wave:


----------



## shocker36

Looks cool could also work as a trams am class car or scca car.


----------



## Marty

wheelszk said:


> Sorry, don't like camaros or Tycos.So I don't comment.:wave:


Ditto

Marty


----------



## CJ53

Bruce.. 
nothing wrong with the body.. Looks good.. many possibilities on that one..Street/Drag/Iroc/road course. 
Hope it sells for ya.. 
CJ


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

LeeRoy98 said:


> Two thumbs up on the Camaro, I love it!!
> And my bank account will be taking a hit for the Mercury and Magnum stock cars. Now how about the AFX Thunderbird?
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com



The t-Bird , charger , & road runner are in next group. Now my plan is to have all or most of the AFX and Tyco stock cars done . I am also making the 4 new life like stockers too. Then what i'd like to do is set the Afx stocker up with snaps to fit on Tyco 440x2 wide pan and the Tyco stockers for afx magnatraction chassis . That's the plan anyway .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Montoya1 said:


> Bruce, I was just joshing with you, and was not speaking about the Mega specifically (for once!!).
> 
> I think that you can limit your risk buy making the bodies fit more that one chassis, as you are doing, but I can only tell you what would rock my boat and might interest the UK racers (a small group).
> 
> If you can make bodies for the platforms you know have worked for you in the past AND the two versions of the Mega dependant on what wheelbase we are talking about, without too much expense, then...
> 
> I think we all wish there was more clips and adapters 'out there', that would certainly make your life easier. Anyway, BMW V12 for the long Mega? - 3 for the UK please!


Hey nobody likes to kid more then me I understand and want very much to get a few mega g bodies out there for both sides of the pond .I have had many request for them. I'm having fun working on these things . Reminds me of my model making days which I really miss . Well stay tuned for what comes out .I'll post them here.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> The t-Bird , charger , & road runner are in next group. Now my plan is to have all or most of the AFX and Tyco stock cars done . I am also making the 4 new life like stockers too. Then what i'd like to do is set the Afx stocker up with snaps to fit on Tyco 440x2 wide pan and the Tyco stockers for afx magnatraction chassis . *That's the plan anyway* .


 
That plan has my approval. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

RACERMAN said:


> Thats a great looking body! I would like to see it on a Magnatration and a Lifelike.
> GARY



Tried it over an AFX chassis and a LL and it'll work with them too . So we'll get the tyco version going and then we'll make the AFX and we'll go from there. ( we're talking about the camaro stocker in an earlier post )


----------



## roadrner

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> That's the plan anyway .


That's a great plan. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## roadrner

RACERMAN said:


> Thats a great looking body! I would like to see it on a Magnatration. GARY


Like to see any on a MT.  rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Release update*

Just alittle update on the release of the first group on new stuff . Was suppose to be a few days ago,but I was called out of town on a family issue . ( never know when these things will popup ) Anyway , I need a day to get some pictures taken and I will lauch them on the website for you guys to check out. I will also try to put some pictures on here too tomorrow. That's my plans anyway who know what else will pop up


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Ready For Orders*

Here's some pictures of the first group:

*AFX *

Mercury Stocker , Dodge Magnum ,& Porsche 917

Kits come with Body , window glass , & separte bumpers on the stockers


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Ready For Orders*

Here the T-Jets 

Green Hornet , Porsche 911 , & International wrecker tow truck

Tow truck kit is in 4 pieces 

Porsche 911 and green Hornet are Body and window glass ( clear )


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Ready For Orders*

Here's the Tyco group

Porsche 917 ( lowered about .062 ) , BMW V-12

Porsche kit is body , window glass ( either clear or black ) and head light bar 

BMW V-12 is body and driver head


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*New stuff*

They are on the site already and molds ready to go . For those that lent me masters I thank you and they will be returned with your three freebies . Just a side note on the next group being setup I have picked up a T-jet Mack Stake body truck and just rec'd today from an ebay win a nice T-jet Mack dump truck . The new cars listed for Release will be sold for $10.50 each plus shipping except for the Tow Truck which will sell for $12.50 each . All cars can be made in any of the 12 colors listed on the site .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Are the stockers one-piece bods? I.E. bumpers molded on? Or are they separate as the originals are?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*stockers*



1976Cordoba said:


> Are the stockers one-piece bods? I.E. bumpers molded on? Or are they separate as the originals are?




The two afx stockers are made like the originals. The kits consist of the Body , frt and rear bumpers and window glass ( clear ) . I'd like once I get them all done to make some popular racer versions with bumpers attached and just glass separte. Any feedback on this ?


----------



## vaBcHRog

For making a model of a vintage grand national that I would race I would prefer the bumpers molded in. Less parts to break off after a hard wall shot 

Roger Corrie


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> The two afx stockers are made like the originals. The kits consist of the Body , frt and rear bumpers and window glass ( clear ) . I'd like once I get them all done to make some popular racer versions with bumpers attached and just glass separte. Any feedback on this ?


I just wondered as I have molded the Magnum as a 1-piece body and it worked pretty well, but I still think separate pieces would make for a better final product.

I'm a total rookie with casting though, so I am sure you'll get a top result no matter how you go with it.


----------



## brownie374

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> The two afx stockers are made like the originals. The kits consist of the Body , frt and rear bumpers and window glass ( clear ) . I'd like once I get them all done to make some popular racer versions with bumpers attached and just glass separte. Any feedback on this ?


Id rather have em 1 piece better for racin


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*one way or the other*

I have had this debate before . I understand it's better to have the bumpers part of the body ,but wouldn't there be a weight issue with the frt and rear now being soild in those areas ? Once I get the other stockers done I'll look at making the racer version with bumpers part of the body . I appreciate the feedback ,thanks


----------



## vaBcHRog

Extra weight in the front is always welcome 

Roger Corrie


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Bruce, ever think of experimenting with some diecast bumpers/grilles? Gets the weight up front where you need it and in the case of some grilles which should be chromed/silver or even engines that covers it right there.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*front ends*

Then it sounds like doing the bodies with bumpers attached would be good. 

Just an update for those AFX Magnatraction people I just bought on flea bay an AFX BMW M1 in pretty good shape for molding . I see this looking good for Tyco wide pan 440x2 also and possibly Mega G short wheel base too. So stay tuned for that release.


----------



## Marty

I prefer separate bumpers on the cars. For rookies, little kids, and for racing only, mold the bumpers on.

Marty


----------



## vaBcHRog

Bruce,

Make it an option when you buy it 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

vaBcHRog said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Make it an option when you buy it
> 
> Roger Corrie


works for me :thumbsup: Good idea Roger


----------



## roadrner

It all sounds good! Bring them on both ways. I can do some this way and the others that way. Separate bumpers will be easier to foil. :devil: 

Bring 'em on Bruce! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*just an FYI*

I have opened the parts section on the website. There are parts made from original aurora t-jets, tyco , tyco ,and tomy .No there are no pictures right now just too many to take at this time ,but I think you know what the parts look like . The parts section is split three ways . Bumpers/parts which are just asit says bumpers or parts of the car . Just glass and the third group is a complete parts package which includes glass , bumpers or parts. Basicly everything ,but the body . Parts are molded in black plastic and we do not offer chrome parts at this time . windows are either clear or black plastic . I'm sure you will find our prices fair . any question feel free to e-mail me at my e-mail or PM me. If I missed something let me know .I've been typing for the last 10 hours so the words are all over the place.

thanks, traxs hobbies


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet deal Bruce. Guys like you keep our hobby going and going.

A millinon thanks Joe.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So I got my first order from Bruce today and let me say I am very impressed with the quality of this product.:thumbsup: Top Shelf Work. Seriously!!

Really great looking group of cars Bruce. Thanks again. :wave:I will be placing another order soon.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I couldn't resist Bruce. I just placed another big order.

Thanks!!


----------



## roadrner

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I couldn't resist Bruce. I just placed another big order.
> 
> Thanks!!



Like rats on crack! Once you start using Traxxs bodies, you can't stop. :drunk: 

Definitely some quality castings! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*thanks*

Thanks guys for the kind words. and thanks for the orders.

Oh just a headsup I will have another new car ready for release next wednesday March 31st . It's a 68 -72 Nova for t-jet chassis. Looks good .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

roadrner said:


> Like rats on crack! Once you start using Traxxs bodies, you can't stop. :drunk:
> 
> Definitely some quality castings! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr




These are amazing. 

I Need another fix!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## demether

Hi Bruce, 

I've got a little question : I'm looking for tyco bodies, and my favorite cars are 60's gts and also modern (80's or later) sport prototypes (lemans racing). 


I've got some tyco wide pan chassis (modified magnetless) I plan to use with your resin kits for a racing class (4 lanes, so I need at least 4 cars of the same type/period).

I saw that now you have 3 interesting kits for modern lemans/IMSA racing (bmw, "open cockpit racer", porsche 956). Do you plan to sell a new kit for that racing class soon ? 


Same question for 60's classic GTs (for tyco "normal" 440 or widepan too)...maybe some other european racing cars (same period of racing than the ferrari 250gto) ? 

Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

demether said:


> Hi Bruce,
> 
> I've got a little question : I'm looking for tyco bodies, and my favorite cars are 60's gts and also modern (80's or later) sport prototypes (lemans racing).
> 
> 
> I've got some tyco wide pan chassis (modified magnetless) I plan to use with your resin kits for a racing class (4 lanes, so I need at least 4 cars of the same type/period).
> 
> I saw that now you have 3 interesting kits for modern lemans/IMSA racing (bmw, "open cockpit racer", porsche 956). Do you plan to sell a new kit for that racing class soon ?
> 
> 
> Same question for 60's classic GTs (for tyco "normal" 440 or widepan too)...maybe some other european racing cars (same period of racing than the ferrari 250gto) ?
> 
> Thank you. :thumbsup:


Do you have a car or cars in mind that tyco made . I am finishing up group # 2 this week for April 15th release maybe I can get this into group # 3 . Let me know what you have in mind and I'll see if I have or can locate something to mold .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Release Of Group # 2*

RELEASE OF GROUP # 2 

I AM IN THE LAST WEEK OF THE MOLDS FOR GROUP # 2 FOR APRIL RELEASE. 

It is mainly T-jet bodies in this grounp,but all have been heavily requested .

1) t-jet Firebird 67 - 68

2) t-jet Camaro 67 - 68

3) t-jet Nova 68-72

4) t-jet 67 Galaxie XL 500

5) t-jet 63 Corvette Stingray

6) t-jet 67 Corvette 

7) t-jet Mack Stake body truck

8) t-jet Mack Dump Truck

9) Afx 60's Chevy Van remake - separte grill,frt and rear bumpers , frt and rear glass ,better snaps. T-jet and Tyco/narrow versions to follow.

10) t-jet AMX 70 - 72 

ALL THE NEW CAR KITS ABOVE WILL ALSO BE AVAIABLE IN THE PARTS SECTION TOO

*PROJECTED RELEASE DATE IS APRIL 15TH FOR GROUP # 2*.

NEW ITEMS IN GROUP # 3 FOR MONTH OF MAY RELEASE BELOW

1) Tyco Fire Truck

2) afx Plymouth Road Runner Stock Car

3) afx Dodge Charger Stock Car

4) afx javelin trans Am ( *Looking for loaner hood to make Javelin Pro Stocker version* ) 

5) afx thunderbird Stock Car 

6) afx bre Datsun 240 z 

7) afx Ferrari 312 PB 

8) afx Ferrari Daytona Coupe

9) afx BMW M-1 

10) Tyco Pickup Truck ( same as Smith tire version ) with rollbar

AS YOU SEE WE HAVE BEEN BUSY WITH ALOT OF NEW STUFF . WE ARE PROPOSSING ( 4 ) FOUR GROUPS OF RELEASES THIS YEAR .

ADDED NOTE: ALL AFX ABOVE IN 3RD GROUP WILL BE MADE IN PARTS AS THEY WERE ORIGINALLY MADE INCLUDING HOODS SEPARTE .AS SUGGESTED I WOULD LATER MAKE STOCKERS IN RACER VERSION WITH ATTACHED BUMPER'S/PARTS

TRAXS HOBBIES


----------



## demether

Hi Bruce, 

thank you for your answer. Honestly, I don't have ideas about possible cars  my knowledge of models produced is quite limited.

I just like 80's-90 sport prototypes (12-24hours races, IMSA, C group, etc...) Perhaps someone will help us on that ?

Or maybe some of the c group tomy bodies you offers can be adapted to the tyco widepan or "narrow" 440x2 ? 




Same thing for classic 60's gts, I'm afraid...But for that typical class, you already have quite a lot of choice for tyco (3liter, diferent gt40s, vette gs, 250GT0, etc, etc...)...But if it should be possible to make or find masters : 

matra 630
alpine a210
porsche 910, 907/8
ferrari p4

etc, etc...In one word, EVERYTHING wich raced Le Mans 24 hours in the 60's. :thumbsup:




thanks


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

wow, see I'm not familuar with all these races like you guys are and what cars raced then . I learn stuff everyday with this . I'll see what I can do


----------



## roadrner

Bruce,
thanks, now I see I have many more to buy. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## demether

THank you Bruce ! I think that I will order some body kits in the mean time. I already plan some stuff with current kits.


COncerning GT/endurance race cars, we should make a poll. I'm pretty sure a lot of people are interested in that type of cars. After all, america 's got great race legends too (Sebring of course, but also Riverside, Miami, etc, etc...)


----------



## sethndaddy

Bruce, How about that tyco "s" series pickup truck? Tyco only made it in black, and it's a bear to find it, even on fleabay.
I would like to see some modern sports cars for t-jet. The autoworld Vipers would look great in tjet scale and probably would handle like a dream. the new Charger, Challenger and Camaro, again, in tjet scale, but the New bodys, i have enough 67-69 stuff.


----------



## sethndaddy

ANother post, just because I didn't want it in the last rambling. I have a few of the new towtrucks from Bruce and they are flawless, I will be posting pics in the next few days.
thanks Bruce


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

sethndaddy said:


> Bruce, How about that tyco "s" series pickup truck? Tyco only made it in black, and it's a bear to find it, even on fleabay.
> I would like to see some modern sports cars for t-jet. The autoworld Vipers would look great in tjet scale and probably would handle like a dream. the new Charger, Challenger and Camaro, again, in tjet scale, but the New bodys, i have enough 67-69 stuff.


good ideas and will check into those


----------



## RACERMAN

*lifelike*

Any thing for the Lifelike yet?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Life Like*



RACERMAN said:


> Any thing for the Lifelike yet?


I have the 4 newer stockers on deck . Toyota, fusion, impalia , and the dodge and I have another car looks like a cobra . I'll have to double check what type that is ,but yes I should have them in a couple of weeks


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I'm very excited to see the stake and mack's coming soon Bruce!! Bravo!!!

And a galaxie too!!!!!!! Sweet.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*parts*

Just an fyi for those looking for parts . Looking for wings ( tyco & afx ) we have those for $2.00 each and if you need a little head for you car we have the tyco heads and the afx heads for the 612's and aw mclaren's for $1 each or 12 for $10 also don't forget the parachutes too for $1 each or 12 for $10

remember shipping cost . This is a HT special so if interested just PM me or e-mail me at [email protected] . we take pay-pal and mo's


----------



## Marty

sethndaddy said:


> Bruce, How about that tyco "s" series pickup truck? Tyco only made it in black, and it's a bear to find it, even on fleabay.
> quote]
> 
> Which pick up are you referring to? The '34 Ford?
> 
> Marty


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Marty said:


> sethndaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce, How about that tyco "s" series pickup truck? Tyco only made it in black, and it's a bear to find it, even on fleabay.
> quote]
> 
> Which pick up are you referring to? The '34 Ford?
> 
> Marty
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , That is the one he is refering to . I will need to find one to mold . Does any one have one to lend ? I am also looking for the red wheelie truck also.
> 
> I'd like to make both original versions and then also modify them to fit a chassis available today ( use a casting to make changes not to originals )
Click to expand...


----------



## Dslot

Since folks are suggesting products, how about some of these old Atlas bodies?









Especially the Mercedes and Allards.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Dslot said:


> Since folks are suggesting products, how about some of these old Atlas bodies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the Mercedes and Allards.


anyone have bodies to mold ?


----------



## Bill Hall

Bring on the 36... to fit T-jet


----------



## slotcarman12078

Agreed on the 36 on a Tjet for sure! The 62 catalina and buick wagon on a Tjet would be cool too, but they could use a roof widening to bring the proportions a little closer to reality.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Added cars to release list*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> RELEASE OF GROUP # 2
> 
> I AM IN THE LAST WEEK OF THE MOLDS FOR GROUP # 2 FOR APRIL RELEASE.
> 
> It is mainly T-jet bodies in this grounp,but all have been heavily requested .
> 
> 1) t-jet Firebird 67 - 68
> 
> 2) t-jet Camaro 67 - 68
> 
> 3) t-jet Nova 68-72
> 
> 4) t-jet 67 Galaxie XL 500
> 
> 5) t-jet 63 Corvette Stingray
> 
> 6) t-jet 67 Corvette
> 
> 7) t-jet Mack Stake body truck
> 
> 8) t-jet Mack Dump Truck
> 
> 9) Afx 60's Chevy Van remake - separte grill,frt and rear bumpers , frt and rear glass ,better snaps. T-jet and Tyco/narrow versions to follow.
> 
> 10) t-jet AMX 70 - 72
> 
> *ADDED APRIL 4TH *
> 
> *11) Life - Like Dodge Charger Stock car with wing
> 
> 12) Life - Like Chevy Impalia Stocker w/ wing
> 
> 13) Life - Like Toyota Camry Stocker w/wing
> 
> 14) Life - Like Ford Fusion Stocker w/ wing
> 
> You may ask why say with wing ? Well I am also working on the four versions with a spolier in place of the wing .But let see interest and sales or request on these before we spend time and $$*
> 
> ALL THE NEW CAR KITS ABOVE WILL ALSO BE AVAIABLE IN THE PARTS SECTION TOO
> 
> *PROJECTED RELEASE DATE IS APRIL 15TH FOR GROUP # 2*.
> 
> NEW ITEMS IN GROUP # 3 FOR MONTH OF MAY RELEASE BELOW
> 
> 1) Tyco Fire Truck
> 
> 2) afx Plymouth Road Runner Stock Car
> 
> 3) afx Dodge Charger Stock Car
> 
> 4) afx javelin trans Am
> 
> 5) afx thunderbird Stock Car
> 
> 6) afx bre Datsun 240 z
> 
> 7) afx Ferrari 312 PB
> 
> 8) afx Ferrari Daytona Coupe
> 
> 9) afx BMW M-1
> 
> 10) Tyco Pickup Truck ( same as Smith tire version ) with rollbar
> 
> AS YOU SEE WE HAVE BEEN BUSY WITH ALOT OF NEW STUFF . WE ARE PROPOSSING ( 4 ) FOUR GROUPS OF RELEASES THIS YEAR .
> 
> ADDED NOTE: ALL AFX ABOVE IN 3RD GROUP WILL BE MADE IN PARTS AS THEY WERE ORIGINALLY MADE INCLUDING HOODS SEPARTE .AS SUGGESTED I WOULD LATER MAKE STOCKERS IN RACER VERSION WITH ATTACHED BUMPER'S/PARTS
> 
> TRAXS HOBBIES


Also have a Cobra Life like which maybe used with other chassis too


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Here's something off the wall, or behind it rather.
I had a bunch of these as you can see, but when I moved, they disappeared. 
Casting of these pit boxes would be great, and maybe some grandstands.
There just isn't enough HO scenery stuff for racing. Hey, maybe even some track borders.


----------



## bobhch

*Just a note: The Germans did not bomb Pearl Harbor...*

Yeah Rich I agree...not enough scenery stuff out there for us. The Germans know how to do it! Faller made tons of scenery stuff for there layouts and molded everything in the correct colors to boot.

Am always keeping an eye out for ho scenery stuff for my layout. It is amazing what you can come up with in the toy isles and garage sales.

Bob...I'm part German ...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

NTxSlotCars said:


> Here's something off the wall, or behind it rather.
> I had a bunch of these as you can see, but when I moved, they disappeared.
> Casting of these pit boxes would be great, and maybe some grandstands.
> There just isn't enough HO scenery stuff for racing. Hey, maybe even some track borders.


Here's a question or questions : 

how much would these sell for? I ask because of the size of piece and the cost of the mold .

Is there a master available .


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I have two of the back wall parts, but not the base.
These came as the packaging for GP SuperG+ cars.
Maybe someone out there has one complete to donate?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

NTxSlotCars said:


> I have two of the back wall parts, but not the base.
> These came as the packaging for GP SuperG+ cars.
> Maybe someone out there has one complete to donate?


Maybe all we need is the back wall section. Someone could use a flat plate for the base ,correct Maybe all we mold and sell is the back wall . Just a thought


----------



## sethndaddy

I just posted over in the Custom built thread, the pic of my Traxx Towtrucks running with a group of trucks


----------



## 66Galaxie500

*Yes to Mercedes SLR*



Dslot said:


> Since folks are suggesting products, how about some of these old Atlas bodies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the Mercedes and Allards.


Yes, the Mercedes SLR. The single headrest version.
Plus, how about using the Greenlight diecast 1966 Ford Galaxie 500  as a basis for a Tjet slotcar? No one else makes one.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

66Galaxie500 said:


> Yes, the Mercedes SLR. The single headrest version.
> Plus, how about using the Greenlight diecast 1966 Ford Galaxie 500  as a basis for a Tjet slotcar? No one else makes one.


Just to repeat my policy if you have a car I can use to mold Your car will be disassembled to mold all parts and you get that back and three casts for free for use of your master . I can only at this point procede if I get a donor because I have about $3,000.00 out this year fir cars I bought to mold .and I have to slow down with the spending on cars .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I can only at this point procede if I get a donor because I have about $3,000.00 out this year fir cars I bought to mold .and I have to slow down with the spending on cars .


Hahaha. It's good to know your no different from all us other slot junkies Bruce!!!

I have a few I want to send to you to see if you can use them for molds.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*slot car track*

This post is off my topic ,but I thought I'd post this here also :

Max Trax for sale:

I have a 6 lane max trax I am selling . I have laid out below what I have and will sell it piece meal because I feel most will not have the $$ to buy the whole layout. Prices below do not include shipping .

I also have 6 new Parma controllers 45 OHM # 216-L new in box never used Paid $30 will sell for $ 20 each plus shipping

New power unit never used . Paid $140 will sell for $120.00 plus shipping

Straights 

36" long - 7 @ $ 40.00 each alll price plus shipping
33" - $ 35.00
14 3/4 " - $ 18.00
11 1/4 " - $15.00

Turns 

90 degree - 17 R 2 @ $25.00 each
67 degree 17 R 1 @ $ 20.00
67 degree 23 R 3 @ $ 25.00


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

PM sent.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*something new*

Like I don't have enough to do I am working on releasing a few at a time of clear and translucent Tow trucks , Batmobiles , green hornets , porsche 911 and the porsche 911 rsr t-jets I make . I'm pouring the new molds as we write so next week I'll try to get some pictures up on my bad dawg release post .


----------



## Montoya1

How near to the top of this pile are the MG items we spoke about?

Paypal a/c fired up, ready to go....


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Montoya1 said:


> How near to the top of this pile are the MG items we spoke about?
> 
> Paypal a/c fired up, ready to go....


Well let's see about mega G .I normally don't like showing my hand ,but you guys have been so patient . I have in the works 

1) a bmw v-12 version for long wheel base 

2) a like 68 Mustang fastback( not sure about the year so I'm checking I will update this soon ) for long wheel base 

3) a Corvette SRT type race - long wheel base chassis

4) a 69 torino Talladega version for long wheel base chassis. 

these four are my cars I'm working on for May15th release 

Any thoughts on these ?


----------



## Montoya1

only that I want two of 1) 



How do I pay?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Montoya1 said:


> only that I want two of 1)
> 
> 
> 
> How do I pay?


I will have these done for May 15 release .

I'll let you know when the bmw v-12 is ready 

I take pay-pal ( [email protected] ) and moneyorders made out to me Bruce Gavins.


----------



## sethndaddy

I can't believe it never came up. (or maybe it did)
I would LOVE to see the tyco lambourghini mounted on an afx chassis.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

sethndaddy said:


> I can't believe it never came up. (or maybe it did)
> I would LOVE to see the tyco lambourghini mounted on an afx chassis.


First I heard this idea, good one I'll check into it.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*4 life - like stockers*

A thought on the 4 life-like stockers I'm molding . I am thinking of offering these in clear resin instead of regular resin . This way you can mask the windows and do your paint work and they will be all one piece for racing . What do you guys think ?


----------



## Marty

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> A thought on the 4 life-like stockers I'm molding . I am thinking of offering these in clear resin instead of regular resin . This way you can mask the windows and do your paint work and they will be all one piece for racing . What do you guys think ?


I like it!

Marty


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*I recommend*

I highly recommend anyone who is interested in whats going on on the Traxs website to register on the website. It's free and by doing this you will get all the updates on new releases , sales , specials ,and announcements. You only need to put your name and e-mail if you like . Just trying to keep everyone in the loop that is interested and we do not send out daily e-mails to bug you . We may send something maybe once a month if we're lucky ,but if we do it's important . Thanks


----------



## bearsox

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> A thought on the 4 life-like stockers I'm molding . I am thinking of offering these in clear resin instead of regular resin . This way you can mask the windows and do your paint work and they will be all one piece for racing . What do you guys think ?


*Bruce i ALLWAYS like a clear body option for anything from TJETS to tyco to AFX to lifelike so yes do em up please ! 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Woo Hoo!!! I got my delivery notification!!:hat:

I'll have my next group in a day or two!!!:dude:

Thanks Mr Bruce:thumbsup:

PS: when can we order the Stake and Dump trucks??????:freak:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Woo Hoo!!! I got my delivery notification!!:hat:
> 
> I'll have my next group in a day or two!!!:dude:
> 
> Thanks Mr Bruce:thumbsup:
> 
> PS: when can we order the Stake and Dump trucks??????:freak:


molds will be done friday ,but if anyone wants to order them now they can .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> molds will be done friday ,but if anyone wants to order them now they can .


Great. I'll get my new list done later or tomorow.


Thanks Bruce!:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

I want to get an order in too, how much are the trucks going to be?
And should I go thru your website or directly here for everything?
thanks,
Ed


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

sethndaddy said:


> I want to get an order in too, how much are the trucks going to be?
> And should I go thru your website or directly here for everything?
> thanks,
> Ed


Dump trucks are $13 and the stack bodies are $ 14 each plus $5.00 shipping . You guys can order thru here on HT thru PM's if you like on these . My pay-pal e-mail is [email protected] .Order what you like and in what ever color combo's you like . On the website you have to order them in solid colors so best to do that version here thru pm . Thanks guys


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Clear stuff*

Will post today pictures of a clear Batmobile, Green Hornet , Porsche 911 RSR , and Porsche 911. They will sell for $10.50 plus shipping each . Pictures to follow ....................they maybe so clear you may not be able to see them .........lol


----------



## bearsox

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Will post today pictures of a clear Batmobile, Green Hornet , Porsche 911 RSR , and Porsche 911. They will sell for $10.50 plus shipping each . Pictures to follow ....................they maybe so clear you may not be able to see them .........lol


*Cool ! Just put an arrow in pic pointing to where we should look LOL !

Bear :wave:*


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*clears*

Here's the clear batmobile , green hornet , porsche911 , and porsche 911 rsr

naturally they come with clear glass too . Cost $10.50 plus shipping

translucents coming soon


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cool but I have to ask, what is the deal on the clear? Is it so we can do our own color or do people leave them clear? I don't own any of these.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Cool but I have to ask, what is the deal on the clear? Is it so we can do our own color or do people leave them clear? I don't own any of these.



I guess the thing is you can see thru it and see the chassis amd it's just different. We use to have clear shots of Tyco production cars so we could see clearance of chassis and try them on track accessories.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I guess the thing is you can see thru it and see the chassis amd it's just different. We use to have clear shots of Tyco production cars so we could see clearance of chassis and try them on track accessories.


Ok sounds about what I thought. :thumbsup:I'll have to include it in my next order.:freak:

I got my order today and again they are sweet, thanks, and I have a question on the 32 Ford Pickup, is there supposed to be 2 mud flaps at the very rear? Cause there is only one?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ok sounds about what I thought. :thumbsup:I'll have to include it in my next order.:freak:
> 
> I got my order today and again they are sweet, thanks, and I have a question on the 32 Ford Pickup, is there supposed to be 2 mud flaps at the very rear? Cause there is only one?


No you have two rear fenders and one liecence plate in the rear of the box . check that again and lmk


----------



## bobhch

What a great idea!....SWEET! Looking forward to getting some of these and the translucents too! :hat:

Bob...getting some...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*update*

Here's an update on new releases. I have 15 first shots sitting here in front of me . They are :

t-jet Dump Truck , Stake body truck . 67 Camaro, 67 Firebird , AMX , 67 corvette in two different hood versions , 63 corvette stingray , 68 Nova, 70 Cuda , 67 Galaxie 500 , chevy Van afx , life like stockers dodge , chevy , ford , and toyota.

Have a little " tweaking " to do on a couple molds and one to make over and then we will be ready to release . Need to photograph these and I'll have them on the website soon and I'll try to get some pictures on here too.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*will be down till June 1st*

I'm going to have to shut down for a few weeks while I go into the hospital for some tests and a procedure . I will be cleaning up all my pending work and orders before I go in . I have till May 4th . I think it best now to close things down so no one gets stuck waitng for me to get back . So as of this post I have closed the site and taking orders in other ways . Those in will be taken care of . I wanted to take this opportunity to thank everyone for thier support and friendship . Thanks, Bruce


----------



## videojimmy

Be well Bruce!


----------



## LeeRoy98

Take care of yourself Bruce, everything else can wait!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*thanks*

Thanks guys .Just need a tuneup and an adjustment on my meds . They said I am making too much red blood cells and my blood is too thick and they fear a stroke or another heart attack . I have too much work left to do I'm not going anywhere..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Too bad we cant hook you up to Jerry ...he's a few corpuscles low. Maybe a syphon hose?

Good luck Bruce


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

All the best and i'll have an order for you when you return.:dude:

I love your bodies Bruce. Top Shelf work.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man... Just when the XL 500 was getting done too. Your health takes priority over little cars though!! I guess I'll utilize this time to find some chassis!!! I'm gonna need 'em!! Be well Bruce, and I hope they get you tuned up right!!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Bill Hall said:


> Too bad we cant hook you up to Jerry ...he's a few corpuscles low. Maybe a syphon hose?
> 
> Good luck Bruce


The thing that always p'd me off was after they stick you with this needle that is like an 1/8 in dia. or it seems that big then they take like 20 to 30 minutes to suck this blood out of you then they dump it down the drain . You'd think I'd atleast make a few bucks for the blood or give it to someone who needs it . Jerry I wish I could help you with this blood my prayers are with you buddy.


----------



## kiwidave

Best of luck Bruce. I chat again when your all sorted. Hope you get a sexy nurse!


----------



## roadrner

kiwidave said:


> Hope you get a sexy nurse!


Great wish. Always nice to have something nice to look at. :devil:

Hang in there Bruce. We'll be here when you get back.
Dave


----------



## bearsox

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I'm going to have to shut down for a few weeks while I go into the hospital for some tests and a procedure . I will be cleaning up all my pending work and orders before I go in . I have till May 4th . I think it best now to close things down so no one gets stuck waitng for me to get back . So as of this post I have closed the site and taking orders in other ways . Those in will be taken care of . I wanted to take this opportunity to thank everyone for thier support and friendship . Thanks, Bruce


*Good luck Bruce ! I'll wait to order some of those clear bodies then till ya get back . So take care of yourself 1st and foremost and we will see ya when your ready to roll .

Dennis / Bear :wave:*


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*thanks*

Guys thanks for the kind words and thoughts . You'll never know how much they mean to me . The 5 weeks will go by faster then you know . While I'm recouping I will be working on new things as always . The new releases will be on the site when I return and I will let you guys know here also.

The next group ( # 3 ) to be molded and released will be mainly AFX cars and a few tyco since this last batch was mainly t-jet . I have added a few good ones onto it since I released the list . One of which will excite a few people . Also when I return I will have a big announcement to make. My hint to you and it's a good one is I'll be fulltime working on cars.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG!! Full time devotion?!?!?!

Unbelievable news Bruce. 

Best wishes and look forward for your return!!!


----------



## roadrner

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> OMG!! Full time devotion?!?!?!
> 
> Unbelievable news Bruce.
> 
> Best wishes and look forward for your return!!!


 
Then we'll have two fulltimers. Hilltop Randy, fulltime customizer extraordinaire and Bruce, fulltime casting guru! :devil: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

kiwidave said:


> . . . Hope you get a sexy nurse!


I am hoping for that too when I get my nose fixed in July, but around it here it seems the only 'nurses' that get hired are about 5'5", 165 lbs and living on the county. 

Good luck to you Bruce - Get well soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas

You need to update your avatar to include the fixed nose.


----------



## yankee_3b

Hang in there Bruce...Get well soon.


----------



## bobhch

*Get well and take it easy Dude...*

Hey Bruce I hope you get a Hot Nurse too....Good Luck!

Bob...It's hard to keep a good man down...zilla


----------



## coach61

Get Well Bruce.. Ask Larry what horspital he was in, he apparantly had a porn quality night nurse..lol


Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

coach61 said:


> Get Well Bruce.. Ask Larry what horspital he was in, he apparantly had a porn quality night nurse..lol
> 
> 
> Dave


LOL sounds good ,but I'll need a private room for that.

Hey I know I should be winding down,but my mind never stops working . I noticed in my " Mr Aurora " Book the # 1580 International truck tractor and then noticed the one below it that was never released the # 1581 Mack COE Truck Tractor . Question : Anyone interested in me making a master and producing this ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bruce I just put a tracter trailer wanted ad for a T-Jet tractor I just got!!!!
\Any truck stuff is great Bruce!!!!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Chevy Van*

Here's the finished version or re-make of the AFX chevy Van. Changes are: comes with front and rear glass and front and rear bumpers and grill are separte pieces now . Thanks to Joe ( SLOTCARMAN12078 ) for lending the van body and parts for the remake . Quality parts make a quality master :thumbsup: Also solid AFX Magnatraction snaps added . This baby's not losing her chassis !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beautiful job Bruce!!!! My very first attempt at a custom was one of those bodies on an AFX chassis back in the day, and my first ride was one of those vans. I have some plans for these babies!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm gonna have to squirrel away some funds for these when you're back in action again!!!


----------



## roadrner

Bruce,
Another great looker. Now I have to add another one to the list.  
Thanks! Dave


----------



## bobhch

Bruce,

Oooooh man this is one Sweet Van! Love the way you casted the bumpers and grill seperate as that will make it easier to detail out and make for a Groovy slot van man. 

I know you will be seeing lots of pictures of this one in the customs thread someday. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...This is on my list now too...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

bobhch said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Oooooh man this is one Sweet Van! Love the way you casted the bumpers and grill seperate as that will make it easier to detail out and make for a Groovy slot van man.
> 
> I know you will be seeing lots of pictures of this one in the customs thread someday. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Bob...This is on my list now too...zilla


Thanks guys . there'll be many more newbie's coming out . retirement from my fulltime job is weeks away and I will be able to put my FULL attention to slots and new creations . I am even going to get back into carving body patterns again and getting away from traditional remakes and diecast fabrications . Put to good use my 30 years of modelmaking/patternmaking experience Just want to get past Tuesday's surgery and thru rehab and back home . After that I'll be closer to my date of retirement , closing dates on my Apartments , Hotel , and home and move to a warmer/ dryer climate .Who knows coach you may get that lunch after all


----------



## coach61

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Thanks guys . there'll be many more newbie's coming out . retirement from my fulltime job is weeks away and I will be able to put my FULL attention to slots and new creations . I am even going to get back into carving body patterns again and getting away from traditional remakes and diecast fabrications . Put to good use my 30 years of modelmaking/patternmaking experience Just want to get past Tuesday's surgery and thru rehab and back home . After that I'll be closer to my date of retirement , closing dates on my Apartments , Hotel , and home and move to a warmer/ dryer climate .Who knows coach you may get that lunch after all


Now that would be awesome.. and I'll even soring for a entre lol


----------



## tomhocars

Hey Bruce,you Dawg.If you move,make sure it's near a cinnabon store.The old days.Tom


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

tomhocars said:


> Hey Bruce,you Dawg.If you move,make sure it's near a cinnabon store.The old days.Tom[/QUOTE
> 
> Tom if you don't watchout I still remember where you live .Not sure whether my 45' motorhome with the 24' mobile shop trailer behind it will fit down your street, but I know it will fit in your driveway.
> I require a 50 amp hookup and a sepic tank or sewer hookup pipe


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

coach61 said:


> Now that would be awesome.. and I'll even soring for a entre lol


Dave, when we do pull out this summer we will most likely spend atleast a month with friends in AZ ( as long as they don't check my imigration status while I'm there ) then we'll be heading on I-10 to Fla which as you know we travel thru your neck of the woods .I'll be in contact for sure .


----------



## roadrner

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> tomhocars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bruce,you Dawg.If you move,make sure it's near a cinnabon store.The old days.Tom[/QUOTE
> 
> Tom if you don't watchout I still remember where you live .Not sure whether my 45' motorhome with the 24' mobile shop trailer behind it will fit down your street, but I know it will fit in your driveway.
> I require a 50 amp hookup and a sepic tank or sewer hookup pipe
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you delivered!  rr
Click to expand...


----------



## coach61

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Dave, when we do pull out this summer we will most likely spend atleast a month with friends in AZ ( as long as they don't check my imigration status while I'm there ) then we'll be heading on I-10 to Fla which as you know we travel thru your neck of the woods .I'll be in contact for sure .


Your On!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

roadrner said:


> Bad Dawg Slots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you delivered!  rr
> 
> 
> 
> taking the show on the road so we will be coming to a town near yours someday .............LoL
Click to expand...


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*old shop / new shop*

Here's my new rolling shop next to my old shop . Will have this finished before I leave in June . Alittle smaller then I'm use to ,but 24' x 7' and a nice tall ceiling so I don't hit my head

ok I have to cut the grass .....the new ower can do that ....!


----------



## kiwidave

Can ya swing by my place???


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave said:


> Can ya swing by my place???


LOL!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

You might want to invest in a rooftop A/C unit for that trailer if you're gonna work out of it!! Especially if you're hitting the southeast. It might get stuffy in there!!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

slotcarman12078 said:


> You might want to invest in a rooftop A/C unit for that trailer if you're gonna work out of it!! Especially if you're hitting the southeast. It might get stuffy in there!!


That's a thought I may need one . I'm hoping with the back ramp down and the RV door open I will get a good breeze, maybe . I hoping to be able to start going to shows again


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

kiwidave said:


> Can ya swing by my place???


wish I could


----------



## slotcarman12078

Honestly Bruce, once you hit serious humidity, no amount of breeze is gonna help. Especially if you're planning on heading south. You can try to go without, but it would just be easier to install before the trailer is loaded. 

I've been to central AZ in the summer and seen the temp sitting on a blacktop truck stop parking lot hit 140 degrees. That was hot but tolerable, but the damp heavy humidity in the southeast (no offense to you south eastern guys) can be just plain impossible. I don't know if resin cures different in different environments, but if it does, I would definitely take this into consideration.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

slotcarman12078 said:


> Honestly Bruce, once you hit serious humidity, no amount of breeze is gonna help. Especially if you're planning on heading south. You can try to go without, but it would just be easier to install before the trailer is loaded.
> 
> I've been to central AZ in the summer and seen the temp sitting on a blacktop truck stop parking lot hit 140 degrees. That was hot but tolerable, but the damp heavy humidity in the southeast (no offense to you south eastern guys) can be just plain impossible. I don't know if resin cures different in different environments, but if it does, I would definitely take this into consideration.


 Once it hits those temps the show goes on the road .I'm not big into hot temps like that .My stop in AZ. will be cut short and off to Fla or points north .


----------



## roadrner

If humidity is a problem, you can't hit the Mid Atlantic or below over the next few months. Try to get here around October/November.  rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

roadrner said:


> If humidity is a problem, you can't hit the Mid Atlantic or below over the next few months. Try to get here around October/November.  rr


only problem I have found with humidity is as you know the type of resin I use is polyurethane and the only thing is it will kick faster which means you just don't shot as many molds at one time and work alittle faster . You have to be careful with storage of product because it can go bad in those conditions . Hey remember I lived in the Philly area for 48 years .


----------



## wheelszk

Where in the Philly area Bruce?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

wheelszk said:


> Where in the Philly area Bruce?


Was born at Germantown Hospital ,Lived in West Oak lane til I was 5 ( 1960 ) and moved to the burbs ( Hatboro ) then lived in Yardley till I moved in 05 to Washington were there's more trees then people and to go anywhere to get anything is about 100 miles ....LOL


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*10 day warning*

Just letting everyone know I survived the torture and I'm back . Had a couple bumps in the road after the surgery my blood and a couple levels went wacky ,but I'm doing pretty good and I'm back home . next week I plan on getting the pictures up on the site of the new cars I was releasing and should be okay to reopen as planed on the 1st or somewhere around there. So this is a heads up for those waiting to place orders.


----------



## videojimmy

great news Bruce, glad to hear you're doing better!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Glad you back Bruce!!! 

wish I had some cash...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## wheelszk

Welcome back Bruce.


----------



## bobhch

Bruce,

Hey welcome back Dude! Can't wait to see what you are cooking up next.

Bob...slots cars forever...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good deal Bruce!!! Glad to hear they got you patched up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Welcome back Bruce, take your time, or hire a kidling to pop cars out with ya.


----------



## Marty

Welcome back!! Glad everything worked out OK!!

Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WooHoo!!! Welcome back!!! RM


----------



## resinmonger

Good to see everything worked out, Bruce!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*hey*



resinmonger said:


> Good to see everything worked out, Bruce!  :thumbsup:


how have you've been !! How are you buddy. You need you to PM me your address I have a few things for you WOW I glad to see you back .


----------



## vaBcHRog

Glad evrything worked out goo to see ya back

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*thanks*

thanks guys for the warm welcome back


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bruce it's a pleasure to hear from you.:dude: I will be making up my order any time now.

Glad you are doing better.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Glad to hear you're getting back into form. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## fordcowboy

Welcome back. Are you open ? fcb


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

fordcowboy said:


> Welcome back. Are you open ? fcb


soon, sometime after the first of June , but most likely mid month of June. Have alot going on right now with selling home, apartments and hotel and getting things done to move . As soon as I can fit casting in I'll let all know here and from the site. But once I open again it'll be fulltime and I'll have my full attention on the cars,site and new stuff


----------



## roadrner

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> soon, sometime after the first of June , but most likely mid month of June. Have alot going on right now with selling home, apartments and hotel and getting things done to move . As soon as I can fit casting in I'll let all know here and from the site. But once I open again it'll be fulltime and I'll have my full attention on the cars,site and new stuff


 
Bruce,
Don't over do it now, you might just set yourself back. Anyway, you know us, we can wait on your next round of castings. <cough, cough>  
:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

roadrner said:


> Bruce,
> Don't over do it now, you might just set yourself back. Anyway, you know us, we can wait on your next round of castings. <cough, cough>
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


LOL .......... I hear you . I'm fine and working on getting everything done on my end asap so I can concentrate 100% on slot cars which I enjoy . I appreciate what you said Dave and looking forward to getting started back on cars .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*opening*

I opened the site backup for those who have shopping carts ready or those who want to get an order going . I will offically be back in the shop going full tilt on the 21st ,but those who want to get started this gives me a chance to get a feel for whats coming at me and I can check molds and supplies


----------



## roffutt

Great news Bruce, glad to see you are back at it! 

Does anyone have a pic the bad dawg LL Mini coopers? I think video jimmy posted a pic a of one a while back but I missed seeing it.  

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

roffutt said:


> Great news Bruce, glad to see you are back at it!
> 
> Does anyone have a pic the bad dawg LL Mini coopers? I think video jimmy posted a pic a of one a while back but I missed seeing it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Robbie


Robbie, Here's the picture that was listed on my site by grungerrockjeepe . The photo gallery is there for all to see for free ,enjoy . I Also we will have listed the newer ( 4 ) Life like Stockers . I'll make them two ways white to paint or in clear and you mask the glass and paint your color and deco for clear glass version


----------



## roffutt

Thanks Bruce, Looks great! 

-Robbie


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thats the LL mini I painted up. Im pretty pleased with how it came out.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

grungerockjeepe said:


> Thats the LL mini I painted up. Im pretty pleased with how it came out.



Yes that's your's I got the picture from the gallery on the Traxs Site.
Nice Job

I'll have more picture on the site next week of the Life like items , the new releases and some pictures that have been missing .

Another idea for a subject for a post is questions about taking pictures of your cars .The best light bulb type, background color and best tips and experiences.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Yes that's your's I got the picture from the gallery on the Traxs Site.
> Nice JobQUOTE]
> 
> Creating a nice looking custom is easy when the raw materials are top notch, Bruce. A little flash trimming, and final fitment tweaks are all your bods need to be turned into masterpieces. At that point, good quality paint, a little technique and imagination have to come from the builder!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

grungerockjeepe said:


> Bad Dawg Slots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's your's I got the picture from the gallery on the Traxs Site.
> Nice JobQUOTE]
> 
> Creating a nice looking custom is easy when the raw materials are top notch, Bruce. A little flash trimming, and final fitment tweaks are all your bods need to be turned into masterpieces. At that point, good quality paint, a little technique and imagination have to come from the builder!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep grunge a nice prep and paint makes Traxs bodies fun to build and race!
> 
> Bob...Phssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssht...zilla
Click to expand...


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*we are open*

Just a reminder we are offically open again . If you have placed an order we are working on it . Thanks


----------



## RACERMAN

*lifelike*

Have you released any lifelike bodies yet?
gary


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

RACERMAN said:


> Have you released any lifelike bodies yet?
> gary



The life-like bodies I make are the mini cooper , I think the 08 or 09 monte carlo and dodge and the 4 new versions dodge , chevy , toyota ,and ford stockers. $10.50 each plus shipping . Any suggestions of some other cars I can make for life - like ?


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Any suggestions of some other cars I can make for life - like ?


YES!!! How about the datsun, but with the glass cast right in since that body is extremely fragile. The Manta can-am and F-150 baja would be good ones too, and I wouldnt mind seeing the miami vice cars done too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Any suggestions of some other cars I can make for life - like ?


Yes. That early nineties Oldsmobile stock car. It's a well balanced car.
and yes, the Baja truck and Datsun 240.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Life Like cars*

sounds like there's a few cars I need to get to mold


----------



## wheelszk

Life-Like re popped the Miami Vice cars already.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes. That early nineties Oldsmobile stock car. It's a well balanced car.
> and yes, the Baja truck and Datsun 240.


Do you have pictures of these cars mentioned ?


----------



## roffutt

Another vote for the 240z datsun!

















-Robbie


----------



## Montoya1

How far away is some stuff for the Mega-G please?


----------



## wheelszk

The 240Z would be great for the T-jet.


----------



## roffutt

Pictures of the Baja Truck:


----------



## roffutt

While agree the nineties Oldsmobile stock car is well balanced and great fun for racing.. the fact is they are still easy to find on the bay and usually don't sell for very much.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*thanks*

Guys thanks for the pictures . I have the datsun already and in the mix for molds . I was originally going to make that car for LL and then make it to fit tyco narrow 440x2 and also afx magnatraction too . 


On the subject of mega g .....very close . Have time to get these done now so I project these will be ready before the season starts in September for sale . Once I get started with these I plan to have a few different designs to offer.


----------



## Montoya1

Cool.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Here's a pic of another lifelike baja truck, turned super truck.










and of a lifelike chevy truck, modified to look like a dodge.










This is a stock photo of the lifelike oldsmobile. For a mid sized racing body, it has weight in all the right places. 
They are still available, but just try stripping one to customize. It's not easy.
The most famous of this model was never produced, the Skoal Bandit™.










The Taurus, and late 90s Monte Carlo are also good racing bodies, as is the 07 Dodge Charger.
The Pontiac is more of a pro stock body.
Other than that, good looking/running LL bodies are too few.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*new releases*

Just posted on ebay ( **TRAXS** ) and on the website the new pictures of the cars . working on some new stuff . I think now that I'm doing this fulltime you'll see things develope alot faster ............


----------



## bobhch

Oooooooooooh I need to save up to get some of those Mac T-Jet trucks!!

Very Coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool Stuff Bruce!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

BZ


----------



## roffutt

Ebay Link:
http://shop.ebay.com/**traxs**/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=50


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

roffutt said:


> Ebay Link:
> http://shop.ebay.com/**traxs**/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=50




OMG!! I see I need to place another order!!

And If I send a 70 Buick GS Bruce, will you let me know if you can mold it????????????:wave:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> OMG!! I see I need to place another order!!
> 
> And If I send a 70 Buick GS Bruce, will you let me know if you can mold it????????????:wave:



Yes , I'd love to check it out . I will summons the molds gods to help me with it ...LOL Before you send let me know and I'll send you my new address because it has changed .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

bobhch said:


> Oooooooooooh I need to save up to get some of those Mac T-Jet trucks!!
> 
> Very Coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool Stuff Bruce!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> BZ


Here's a peek at the two new trucks


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*question*

The hubs for the the t-jet trucks single and double and maybe the tires how well do you think they will sell ?


----------



## Bill Hall

WOW!

The trucks look great Bruce. Are the modules available in color?

In a perfect universe it would be great if you provided the complete kit for the truck. Meaning wheels and tires included. Then again it may be more hassle than it's worth, given that they are now readily available in repop quantities

Anyone have test results or comments on the new repop "originally styled" silicone t-jet tires?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Bill Hall said:


> WOW!
> 
> The trucks look great Bruce. Are the modules available in color?
> 
> In a perfect universe it would be great if you provided the complete kit for the truck. Meaning wheels and tires included. Then again it may be more hassle than it's worth, given that they are now readily available in repop quantities
> 
> Anyone have test results or comments on the new repop "originally styled" silicone t-jet tires?



Bill thanks. the modules are available in color and I maybe able to break them down in the parts dept . I hope to have that done by the weekend . That's if we are both talking the same thing . I'm thinking the rear body section like on the dump truck under the the bumper / parts section in any of my 12 colors for $ 4.00 and the rear body and stakes section for $5.00


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bruce last show I picked up a bag each of the newly made single and double truck wheels!! Woohoo! :drunk:I allready have em for when I place my new order.

Question Bruce: :wave:Will the stakes be available seperatly? And will they fit the original truck??

Thanks again and glad to see you back up and running.:thumbsup:

Please send me your new mailing address for a few I want to send you.:dude:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Bruce last show I picked up a bag each of the newly made single and double truck wheels!! Woohoo! :drunk:I allready have em for when I place my new order.
> 
> Question Bruce: :wave:Will the stakes be available seperatly? And will they fit the original truck??
> 
> Thanks again and glad to see you back up and running.:thumbsup:
> 
> Please send me your new mailing address for a few I want to send you.:dude:


Yes I will sell separtely and they will match up with the original stake body base . I should have things broken down in the parts section by this weekend .I'll pm you my new mailing address.


----------



## Bill Hall

I forgot to ask about the glass for the truck cabs.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Bill Hall said:


> I forgot to ask about the glass for the truck cabs.


They do have the clear glass which the original came with .


----------



## wheelszk

Bill Hall said:


> WOW!
> 
> Anyone have test results or comments on the new repop "originally styled" silicone t-jet tires?


What are these tires that you speak of?


----------



## slotcarman12078

If you are asking about the RRR repop truck wheels/tires, I can say they're not bad. I found a couple somewhat wobbly ones, but for the most part they are fairly decent. I wouldn't classify them as race worthy, but they are for trucks....


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*change in ebay*

Hey guys I'm changing the way I'm doing ebay stuff because basicly I'm tired of ebay and those who buy who do not know how to read an auction and understand the terms . I think a few can feel my pain . I am no longer giving people a choice of the 12 or so colors and will only sell what I have made and if anyone needs a special color or combo they can go thru the website . I'm in a no fuss mode of doing business and zero stress mode . Enough said and I'm not on here to vent just to let those who follow the auctions to understand the change . Those that know me know I will bend over backwards to make someone happy and do my best to make things right . Some here have told me I do too much and put myself in a bad postion sometimes by giving too many choices . Well , I concede and feel this is the best way to do it and custom stuff can be done on the website . Hope everyone likes the new releases and hope the new new stuff coming up soon will be well rec'd also . The new shop is working out well and I think it was one of my buddies here that said my trailer/shop needed an air conditioner well you were right it's like an oven in there and the material has like no pot life it kicks quick . Got to head to cooler temps quick :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sounds good Bruce. Sometimes I hate making the color decision!!! One less thing to decide when your trying to choose from the sweet selection of bodies you offer!!!!!

Glad all is well and I really need to get an order together.

And why would anyone here at HT go through FeePay?? They are rich enough with paypal and all. I love your bodies and just this morning(I was off today  unfortunatly) but I just set up my sweet blue MG I got from you a couple of months ago!! Cool Car and great for speed, very light and small!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> The new shop is working out well and I think it was one of my buddies here that said my trailer/shop needed an air conditioner well you were right it's like an oven in there and the material has like no pot life it kicks quick . Got to head to cooler temps quick :thumbsup:


I tried to warn you!!! I hope you can get your shop cooled off quick and easy Bruce! I'm sitting in an oven myself, but there's not much I can do about it. It gets so hot in this corner of the house it literally smells like I'm ironing clothes while I sit here. I'm afraid one of these days, I'll spontaneously combust!! :devil: Hot as H E double hockey sticks!!


----------



## roadrner

Bruce,
Couldn't agree with you more. Just make them in white and let them get paint! :devil: Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*orders*

Thanks guys . What I plan to do is on flea bay I'll make like a red,blue ,yellow and turquiose body of something make the parts and glass and just put those 4 up . See the problem is by letting someone choice a color they forget and I sit and wait and then e-mail them and maybe I'll get an answer in 2 or 3 days and then they get p1ss I took too long to mail it or I send them white and they want thier money back .It's sometime a no win situation. But my new mind set is not to stress over things and just make the changes that leads to the path of least resistence. I love what I do and will not let a few jerks mess it up .

On the heat issue in the trailer. I'm in idaho and don't you know it's 99 here today . a boat load of orders and I just shot some black material and mixed part a with b and before I could get the mixed batch in the needle to shoot the molds it kicked in 30 second which normally would take 2 minutes of pot life . I have to wait till the sun goes down and work then which is after 10pm. We'll be leaving soon and head north to cooler temps and will get more done . Hey what can you do . You may ask what the heck are you in idaho for well it's a long story and I had no choice


----------



## bobhch

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Thanks guys . What I plan to do is on flea bay I'll make like a red,blue ,yellow and turquiose body of something make the parts and glass and just put those 4 up . See the problem is by letting someone choice a color they forget and I sit and wait and then e-mail them and maybe I'll get an answer in 2 or 3 days and then they get p1ss I took too long to mail it or I send them white and they want thier money back .It's sometime a no win situation. But my new mind set is not to stress over things and just make the changes that leads to the path of least resistence. I love what I do and will not let a few jerks mess it up .
> 
> On the heat issue in the trailer. I'm in idaho and don't you know it's 99 here today . a boat load of orders and I just shot some black material and mixed part a with b and before I could get the mixed batch in the needle to shoot the molds it kicked in 30 second which normally would take 2 minutes of pot life . I have to wait till the sun goes down and work then which is after 10pm. We'll be leaving soon and head north to cooler temps and will get more done . Hey what can you do . You may ask what the heck are you in idaho for well it's a long story and I had no choice


Bruce,

After reading all of this the only thing that stuck in my brain was I....da...ho.

Bob...my car was built in Idaho...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

bobhch said:


> Bruce,
> 
> After reading all of this the only thing that stuck in my brain was I....da...ho.
> 
> Bob...my car was built in Idaho...zilla



Zilla, I know what you mean .First time I wished I was back in Long Beach Wa. with 55- 60 and rain ....LOL I'll take the sun it feels good.Oh keep your eye's out for a box it's coming your way very soon like by wednesday :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Just a guess.......*


----------



## resinmonger

*The Tater Nationals!!!!!!!!!*

You be in Idaho? Will a series of potato body castings will be coming out soon? The full spud, the loaded tater and the screaming hot potato skins coming to a track near you!!!!! :freak: :drunk:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

resinmonger said:


> You be in Idaho? Will a series of potato body castings will be coming out soon? The full spud, the loaded tater and the screaming hot potato skins coming to a track near you!!!!! :freak: :drunk:


Heading to jelly stone next to wrestle some grizzlies so some cub cars could be in the future.


----------



## resinmonger

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Heading to jelly stone next to wrestle some grizzlies so some cub cars could be in the future.


How bout a pic-a-nic basket car, Boo Boo Bear?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

resinmonger said:


> How bout a pic-a-nic basket car, Boo Boo Bear?



what chassis would fit under that ?


----------



## Montoya1

Given my MO, I would have to say......




....the Mega-G LOL

(I check your site once every couple of days btw hint hint )


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> Addicted to Spuds


LMAO! 

SCM, take your meds. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*update*

Just an update on the issue discussed above on a casting material. Thought it was heat and I'm sure it was a contributing factor but after talking to supplier ( brand and supplier to remain nameless to avoid being sued ) I find that it is a shelf life issue since they said it was made 10 months ago. I tell this story for all those casters using material that sees changes in the way it acts . Now I purchased this material ( $140 worth ) and rec'd it 3 days before I left on this trip . They say the shelf life on all casting materials is 6 months ,but that starts when they make and package it. How long does it sit in the warehouse of the maker and then supplier. They don't tell you what life you have left or if they will replace it for free when the life runs out . In 28 years of doing this I have never seen this before . This plastic burned the surface on my molds . Totally distroying them . So if you use ****** on resin watchout !!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Jeez Bruce. Sorry to hear it.

Hopefully you will work your magic and keep the ball rolling along!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Jeez Bruce. Sorry to hear it.
> 
> Hopefully you will work your magic and keep the ball rolling along!!:thumbsup:



Thanks Joe , have another two weeks here then heading to cooler temps .was 102 here today


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Thanks Joe , have another two weeks here then heading to cooler temps .was 102 here today




Yea it was that hot here in joisy too.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Yea it was that hot here in joisy too.


and they say there's no global warming


----------



## resinmonger

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> and they say there's no global warming


It's because too many people are looking for pictures of Anna Chapman... Why didn't she spy on me?


----------



## roadrner

resinmonger said:


> It's because too many people are looking for pictures of Anna Chapman... Why didn't she spy on me?


Me too. I would have given her the secrets of efay. :devil: rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*traxs update*

Hey guys just getting over the opening blitz and the new shop worked good. I might be quiet for a bit because I am reworking some molds that we're used alot . Always working to improve a process or a mold to improve quality. After doing this for 25 + years there's always something to learn. Working on some new things including wheels and things and some new bodies ( yes, some mega g bodies too ). Well that's enough info for now .....to be continued


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Hey guys just getting over the opening blitz and the new shop worked good. I might be quiet for a bit because I am reworking some molds that we're used alot . Always working to improve a process or a mold to improve quality. After doing this for 25 + years there's always something to learn. Working on some new things including wheels and things and some new bodies ( yes, some mega g bodies too ). Well that's enough info for now .....to be continued



It's all good there Bruce, do what you need.

We will always be ready for you.

P.S. I sent the Porsche yesterday morning.


----------



## bobhch

*The most fragile and missing part of a Lola...Da Wing!*

Bruce,

Just went to the mailbox & the 20 Lola wings I ordered from you were inside!! This is a Happy Day........Thanks Man! Just in time for some Lolas that have already seen paint. OH BOY! :woohoo:

After a bunch of Lolas get done up a few Bad Dog Trick Trucks, Tyco bugs and some AJ style ramp truck by you will get Phssssst-ed up too.

Bob...Going to spray some of these Bad Dogs up tommarrow...zilla


----------



## roffutt

Hey Bruce,

My order arrived today and looks good!

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*thanks guys*

Thanks guys , working on some good stuff . having fun and enjoying the sun ,but not so much the 100 + degrees though.


----------



## roadrner

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Thanks guys , working on some good stuff . having fun and enjoying the sun ,but not so much the 100 + degrees though.


''Yeah, I think I've had my fill of 90 degree+ days. Can't recall so many so early. Heck, i can take a bath in the pool it's so warm.  rr


----------



## scratch

Still new here, like all the rides I saw, for instance bad arse gasser look of the Ford blue with red flames, F1 nice too, just like the rest of you guys who have your own thread, just too much! But, in a good way . . . 

Jas


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*On the road again*

On the move and just about caught up with cars . Will be settling in the sunshine state next week and will begin working on some news stuff once I'm settled in have some neat things planed. Plan is to winter there and maybe make a few runs to some shows up north . Not sure but we will see . Would love to see some old faces again .


----------



## roffutt

Which sunshine state do you mean?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

roffutt said:


> Which sunshine state do you mean?


The only one I know.....Florida 


About 60 miles south of jacksonville so just a hope skip and a jump from you.


----------



## Ogre

Will you be close to New Smyrna Beach? Would like to meet you and buy some product. I won't be home untill Oct, we are in WI. trying to stay cool.


----------



## Zootmaster

*Lifelike COT Bodies*

Hey Bruce, any plans to pop any of the Lifelike COT NASCAR bodies?

Thanks,
Zoot


----------



## wheelszk

Zootmaster said:


> Hey Bruce, any plans to pop any of the Lifelike COT NASCAR bodies?
> 
> Thanks,
> Zoot


YA, for T-jets :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

wheelszk said:


> YA, for T-jets :thumbsup:


Yeah, what he said! Dodges 1st!

Marty


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Zootmaster said:


> Hey Bruce, any plans to pop any of the Lifelike COT NASCAR bodies?
> 
> Thanks,
> Zoot


yes , I have the dodge, chevy, ford and toyota . Working out some issues with the wings . How would molding them in clear work?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*t-jet*



wheelszk said:


> YA, for T-jets :thumbsup:


possible


----------



## Marty

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> yes , I have the dodge, chevy, ford and toyota . Working out some issues with the wings . How would molding them in clear work?


You can forget the wings, NASCAR went back to a spoiler on the cars.

Marty


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*LL nascars*

Will be at my new location on Saturday will shot some clear versions and white version early in the week and post some pictures . I would like to see what we can do about some t-jet versions though .


----------



## kiwidave

Bruce, got my latest order today. Very cool, thanks very much. Great products and great service.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## wheelszk

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I would like to see what we can do about some t-jet versions though .


Now that's what I'm talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## Zootmaster

*LL Nascar*

Hey Bruce,
We use a lot of the Lifelike COT bodies. I think the white version spoiler would be better but that's just me. We use the bodies on tjets so if you could make them with posts it would be even better. Send some pics and I'll post them on my yahoo group so the guys will know where to get them. Thanks.

Russ


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*spoilers*

Anybody have a picture of this spoiler ? Is it a blade sticking up or would it be better to just make body w/o spoiler and each person adds thier own version .I know there is different types for different tracks .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I would just stick a blade up. The rear wing is gone for now...RM

http://www.racintoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/spoiler-toytoa.jpg


----------



## kiwidave

Like this maybe???

http://www.atthetrackracing.com/images/2010/diecast/DEJ-WRANGLER-L.jpg


----------



## Montoya1

I think if you are going to change to the new spoiler you should include the rear window & deck fin too.

Any half decent picture of the real cars, this is one of the things the eye is drawn too first, as anything non-symetrical on a race car tends to stand out.

How long before some MG stuff is added to the store?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Montoya1 said:


> I think if you are going to change to the new spoiler you should include the rear window & deck fin too.
> 
> Any half decent picture of the real cars, this is one of the things the eye is drawn too first, as anything non-symetrical on a race car tends to stand out.
> 
> How long before some MG stuff is added to the store?


Nice picture and thanks pictures help me see what I have to build. I have all four molds done without wing so I will cast one of each and start adding wings and see what I can do with this fin. My only concern will be to make this as close to scale as possibble I would have to use .010 0r .020 evergreen styrene and even if it sticks up 1/32or more I fear short shots and alot of bad bpdies ,but who knows till you try. On the MG bodies I have reach my winter location and will be getting setup tis week and back to production along with working on about 30 new projects which MG is a big part of . I will keep you posted on progress.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Winter Location?*

Hi Bruce
I noticed in an earlier post that you mentioned you were 60 miles south of Jacksonville FL. Is this your "winter" location? I'm just south of Daytona Beach, and would love to finally get to meet you.

Best Regards
Larry


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*parts list*

Just added the T-jet Mack Stake body truck and Mack Dump truck to the Traxs parts list so thise who want to buy spare stake body sides or a dump body . The stakes are Brown as a standard and the dump body is gray ,but if you want them in another color I make then just let me know . I sell them in a Parts Package or just the clear glass or under the part listing so like the other cars I make I have them also available at a reasonable price . These are made from the originals so they fit original bodies too. Check them out when you can ...Thanks

Link below to parts section ..

http://www.traxshobbies.com/shop/dawg-slot-parts-c-14.html?usn=s3ok2t7emo2sl5tev39dilh4k2


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*new address*

Was all settled in my new digs but had an issue with the park and the electric . Had a power surge and it blew my washer/dyer combo out cost me $300.00 to repair. If anyone is interested in new address just pm me and I will send it your way .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Preseason Sale*

Thought I'd have a pre season sale on my ebay page.

Link below:
http://shop.ebay.com/**traxs**/m.html?_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1

all auctions are buy it now and on sale for the most part . Kits are done and ready to ship next day . Good luck and thanks


----------



## partspig

ummm, ......... am I missing something here or are ya trying to sell us slot guys some trains????


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

partspig said:


> ummm, ......... am I missing something here or are ya trying to sell us slot guys some trains????



Not sure what is going on with the bay ,but I have 45 auctions up and all that comes up is the 9 trains . I'll see what I can do ....well tried it again and the cars comeup now ...stupid trains


----------



## partspig

Yep they are up now. Must have been a fleabay snafu!!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*slot car sales*

I have noticed slot car sales are way down . Is it the economy , end of summer or something else ............?


----------



## brownie374

I would like to buy some pinto and gremlin modifieds that fit t-jets


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

brownie374 said:


> I would like to buy some pinto and gremlin modifieds that fit t-jets


That is something in the works,but not yet finished .I will let everyone know when they are ready for release.


----------



## coach61

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I have noticed slot car sales are way down . Is it the economy , end of summer or something else ............?


I vote economy.. and end of summer its always a bit off this time of year...


Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

coach61 said:


> I vote economy.. and end of summer its always a bit off this time of year...
> 
> 
> Dave


Dave, I agree. In years past when the warm months come activities move outside and with family . Ebay has been really dead too ,but I think people being out of work and hours cut down just don't have money to " play " with. Just wondered what others thought about the situation


----------



## slotcarman12078

The economy sucks big time still. The fun stuff is always the first thing to feel the crunch.


----------



## bobwoodly

*Have not noticed*

I sell all original stuff and have not seen much change at the low end. Some of the upper end stuff seems a bit price depressed. It seems like lots/collections/junkyards have been going for more recently in the past six months than in the previous 18 months - this may be people looking to resale but I don't think so.

Tom


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Ebay*

Not sure how many people on this board sells on ebay ,but I have to tell you I think the whole system stinks . I have been a registered member since 1998 and went 12 years selling and buying w/o a negitive or neutral mark. With thier new rules the past year or two they have slowly given the buying end alot of leverage . When you make a product and ship it you are at that point at the mercy of the usps and the buyer . You make it , pack it and mail it . I have learned over the past 20 or so years if you don't want to lose the little profit you make on a sale you better check every item for the right parts and condition or you are mailing it again and lossing shipping again. Well there's a new game . This is missing or a new one this is broken so you mail another ,but the new game is to give a bad feedback after you recieve the second one. We all buy our kits . Dump the bag on the table and sometimes that little part roll off the table. or this is common . I buy an original t-jet or AFX kit and the parts look real good .I have one sitting here without a glass .I know I'll say I didn't get a glass and I'll have one for my other car . My point is as a seller you are in a position to submit or get a negitive feedback . I just had this ..person buy a 40 nash from me on ebay and he e-mails me and says the glass is broken . Well I made that window for his order and know the part was good .Now I have no control how this person who puts this together or how much of a cluts he is .He claims I sent him a broken glass . So I mailed him another one which I had to make . I check it before I mailed it and now without e-mailing me he slams me with a bad feedback . This is right on the back of some guy from france buys a chapparral from me and claims I sent him a bad glass that I later find out from him he clipped the front boss off by mistake when he was cleaning it and just wanted another one at my expense( I refused to replace at my expense so he nailed me with a negitive ) and that and he claimed I over charged him for shipping and this is after I go buy the shipping calculator and charge what they said and then I see it cost $4.80 and then I refunded his $6.00 over charge so see he can not give a legit reason for the feedback after I gave his money back .So.... I know I sound like a crazy person with my rant but I have to be honest and say I really do not need this for the few bucks I make . Before when I had my busineses this was a hobby and profits did not matter . So guys I'm done with ebay and time will tell over the next few weeks if I am done for good .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Can't blame you Bruce, the world is full of tards and cheapskates. It is unfortunate that feePay attracts so many of them.

I would ask that you keep selling thru your website, however, because I like your kits and I know I speak for a lot of folks here.

My $.02 worth anyway.


----------



## partspig

Bruce PM sent!! There is another option out there! Give me a call.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

1976Cordoba said:


> Can't blame you Bruce, the world is full of tards and cheapskates. It is unfortunate that feePay attracts so many of them.
> 
> I would ask that you keep selling thru your website, however, because I like your kits and I know I speak for a lot of folks here.
> 
> My $.02 worth anyway.



Doba, 

appreciate the $.02 worth .Not going anywhere with the website have too much tideup in that and all the molds . I am though going to step back and re-evaluate the way I do business and try to avoid some problems I have with it . The time part unless you cast and not just for yourself can you understand the turn around time . When you come out with a new kit you have no idea how many will sell . I have cars I have had the molds since 1997 and I don't think I have sold 1 yet . I use to make 5 body molds 5 glass molds and 5 part molds and they just sit there and go bad so now I make one of each ,but what do you do when you get orders for 10 of them in 6 different colors and everyone wants thiers first . I know I can't please everyone ,but that doesn't keep poeple from getting piss'd . Granted there are times I wakeup and dealing with my heart and blood issues I just can not function . You don't know what I mean untill you have a simular condition . So I tell people in the descriptions of my auctions shipping will take place depending on work load sometimes 5 -10 days .I'm up front ,but does anyone read the terms and always surprized when I bring this to thier attention . I see this is a common problem with casting businesses of my size or larger per a thread in another section of this forum. I'm striving to provide a quality product in a reasonable turn around time for a good price . Always trying to improve .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

partspig said:


> Bruce PM sent!! There is another option out there! Give me a call.



I'll give you a call tomorrow night . I'm not the best company tonight.


----------



## kiwidave

As far as customer service goes I rate you #1 in my book! Your prices are sharp and your products are excellent! My $.02 worth!!!!


----------



## project 34

*Don't woory, be happy!*

Bruce, your worrying about a couple negative feedbacks. But you have to look at the hundreds of positive. I have bought from you in the past and think your cars are great. (would like to see updated nascar cot's with the spoiler, not wing). Your one of the people that keep our hobby going. Keep up the good work for many years to come.


----------



## resinmonger

Bruce, I feel your pain. I had had similar experience with "missing and/or broken" parts complaints when I was selling 1:43rd kits. The kits would come with one set of decals and one set of vac-form glass for the windows and (generally) the headlight covers. 

One customer got "bad glass" every time I sold him a kit. He basically botched the trims every time and expected a freeby. I had to buy the replacment glass. I kept track and he was at 100% bad glass. Eventually dropped him as a customer.

Several custmoers had a real nack for hosing decal application. In the 1:43 kit arena, very few manufactureres expected the customer to mask and paint multiple colors. So, the decals often had fairly large sections - think of the red areas of a blue/red STP car as an example or the dark blue sides of a Rothmans Porsche 956/962. Anyway, I also got hit for "bad decals" that "disolved" in water. All of the decals were silkscreen printed - quality was not a true issue. It was a case of "I screwed up and I'm going to get it replaced for free". As with the glass isue, I could trend the replacement requests and show the same few guys accounted for over 95% of the issues. Again, I had to pay for the replacements.

My best ebay example of screwdom occurred when I sold to factory built models (Marsh Models of UK) to a gentleman in France. He got hit for import fees (the sale was around $300 for the pair and he wanted it insured...). He expected me to pay the fees. When I didn't, he gave negative feedack for the condidtion of the models. This was 4 or 5 years ago. I quit selling the built models I still have in inventory to anybody I don't know personally. 

Hopefully, getting off ebay will help you limit your customers to mostly honest and reasonable people.


----------



## partspig

Bruce, Resin, I also had three bad experiences with some people from Europe. They received merchandise which they perceived as being below standard. They wanted me to replace it with new! They also wanted to keep the "bad" stuff that I sent. LOL! Never happened, however, as I require the merchandise to be returned to get replacement merchandise or a refund. I still have to pay the shipping fees when they return stuff, but it has really cut down on bad merchandise claims. I also stopped selling and shipping to those countries. It is a double edged sword at best, but one way of limiting the carnage. JMHO Have a good day!


----------



## Rolls

Bruce, I think most people figure if your customer rating is 99.anything%, you're a good bet. Everyone knows there's always going to be a few flukes and kooks when you're dealing with the general public. 

Actually, now that I think of it, you might be better off straying a few tenths down from 100.0%... The crackpots and crooks are probably looking for 100% sellers because they know you'll do anything to protect that 100%. 

Maybe you'll actually be better off with a negative or two a year??? Less attractive to those intent on scamboogery. Who knows? I hope turns out that way, though!

In any case, try not to let some malcontent part way around the world take away your nice relaxing Friday evening.


----------



## bobhch

Bruce,

Hey man I have ordered and recieved tons of bodies from you and have never had a bad deal yet. Thank You!

I wish there was a button on Pay Bay that you could check that said"don't let idiots bid on my items"

One time a buyer sent me a note saying the item won from me had not arrived yet and it had been a while. I said," Lets wait till Friday as sometimes the post office messes things up.

This was a 1/32 Ford Gt slot car in a larger box. Well he got ahold of me before Friday and told me he FOUND the package. He lives out in the country and was going out to check his mail. His dog was over in a culvert nearby and wouldn't come when called. So he went over to his dog to get him and the dog had found the package in the culvert. The postman had left the package on the ground at the base of his mailbox. The wind blew it in the culvert. LOL Was relieved and laughing at the same tiime. 

Just had someone win 2 of my Auctions. Said they hated paypal and would send a Money Order. Money Order never came. Told Epay and closed the case. Yeah the Nutz always win it seems. I put the items back up with Buy it Now and they sold right away.

I think Buy it now is the way this whole thing is going now. Someone should open up a store front online like E-Bay but, eliminate the Auction thing all together with items for sale at set prices only. Oh forget it because, they would just get greedy too and mess that idea up.

Was just telling my boss today (he has been stressed out about lots of things lately) that you can control lots of things in Life but, there are lots of things that you have no control over also. Don't worry, be happy!! 

BB......zilla


----------



## WesJY

Bruce !! those rat rods you made for me are top notch man!! you make good stuff!!! i do have problems with ebay too !! you not only one.. dont worry about them! you have the best rating 99.6 percent!!! only 0.4 percent of losers! dont let it bother you.. 

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*thanks*

Guys thanks, I do really appreciate your support . I think you all can appreciate my frustration . I love the stories too. I just think the ebay/ pay-pal situation sucks . They have you anyway you look at it . 

I'm just working on what I have pending and then working on some new cars to make . and yes I'm working on those stock cars with fins not spoilers for LL and I think I may try to make them for Tyco and AFX if they will lineup. Yes I'm working on mega g cars too. Going to work on some new cars that I think will sell .


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bruce, I gave you a feedback today, but I also want to say it here too. I got my 60's van bodies yesterday, and you did an incredible job on them!!!! Well worth the wait, for sure!!! I can't believe how good the chassis mounts are on them!!! Talk about solid!!! I can't wait to get these painted up!! I'll post up pics as soon as I can get one done!!! 

Ebay has gone downhill for sure. Take advantage of the one thing a seller has at their disposal for negative feedback. You can respond to negative feedback, and give your side of the story. Just go at it with a calm attitude, and make your defense.


----------



## partspig

Bruce, Just two more cents for ya! Those bad apples that you run across from time to time on fleabay. You can block them from buying from you. In the last four years I have added over forty usernames to my "Blocked Bidder" list. It is approaching 100 names! It just never ends ...............


----------



## 706hemi

hey bruce

just like you and others i share in these ebay stories, in fact i think i had the same french guy you did buy a car off me and bitch about the shipping cost and threaten me with neg feedback, i took delight of my reply in which i told him you pay post and PACKING, boxes for the kits and the shipping i have to pay for, i used try and maintain my 100% feeback score almost no matter what and like yourself was gutted when i got my first lot of negative feeback (which i get cos people cant read the listing properly!) but you know what, i think its like rolls says, you almost better off with some in a way, it def takes the pressure off trying please people all the time especially when your in the right and there in the wrong, i mainly was replying to this thread as i recently completed one of stink bays customer surveys and i think they are coming round to the idea of returning negative feedback to the powers of the sellers, something so sorely missed, so just keep an eye out, also maybe you could limit your listings but mention on them about your website (if your not already doing this) and lead them to it this way, its something i do on mine, just a thought

anyways, crack open a frosty one and take it easy

tony


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*thanks*

Dennis , 

I have about 30 in mine so far . Ebay plays the cya game well . They protect the buyers the way they do because they are tired of being sued. I guess not enough sellers have filed suits ,but also if anyone has noticed before you can sell you have to agree to thier terms before you can sell and I'm sure they have protected themselves by doing that from sellers. Buyers don't have to agree to anything to buy and they seem to think they are more valuable to the process .Well , if enough seller stood together maybe ebay would notice. I doulbt it though. Hey thanks for the help


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Thanks also*

Tony , 

I know it maybe best if I sell again to not put as many up for auction and I did reference my website on my auctions and ebay ended my auctions for having my website mentioned . So I tried who knows I just need a ebay break .


----------



## 706hemi

hey bruce, yeah i've been busted for that one as well, got a weeks suspension for it! the key is spell it out i.e worldwideweb.trasxhobbies.com, give it a try and see how you go, gettin late here, take it easy, tony


----------



## roffutt

Bruce, Sorry to hear about your ebay woes.. there will always be jerks looking for a free lunch.

I love the Mini Coopers I ordered from you! What glue do you recommend for gluing the glass, bumpers, and hood scoops? Brand recommendations would be helpful too. 

thanks again,
Robbie


----------



## slotcarman12078

I tried a couple yahoo searches, and searching Bad Dawg slotcars you were tops on the list!!! Instead of putting the web add'y link, just give instructions to search Bad Dawg slotcars on the web. That'll steer them right to you, and eliminate the ebay crap policy.


----------



## Marty

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Dennis ,
> 
> Buyers don't have to agree to anything to buy and they seem to think they are more valuable to the process .Well , if enough seller stood together maybe ebay would notice. I doulbt it though. Hey thanks for the help


The buyer does have to agree to the terms just before they hit the bid button. I have never read it.

I agree but that would be a hard thing to do. A lot of sellers use ebay as their sole source of income. They won't rock the boat.

MOO

Marty


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

roffutt said:


> Bruce, Sorry to hear about your ebay woes.. there will always be jerks looking for a free lunch.
> 
> I love the Mini Coopers I ordered from you! What glue do you recommend for gluing the glass, bumpers, and hood scoops? Brand recommendations would be helpful too.
> 
> thanks again,
> Robbie



Robbie, you can use any brand super/crazy glue . The technical name escapes me .but this works best . As you know make sure your parts are clean and in place . I use a toothpick or at Mattel we had the glue bottles with the small tube on the tip to control the flow in the joint .If you take your time you will have no problem and not glue you fingers or eye lids shut. Don't laugh I have seen it happen at work .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Marty said:


> The buyer does have to agree to the terms just before they hit the bid button. I have never read it.
> 
> I agree but that would be a hard thing to do. A lot of sellers use ebay as their sole source of income. They won't rock the boat.
> 
> MOO
> 
> Marty


Marty, I agree and stand corrected .What I meant was little is done when they bid and do not pay which is what those terms are about. I had a guy who bid on 6 of my kits in one string of auctions who after repeated e-mails and invoices never paid . No story ,no reason just did not pay so after 5 weeks of nothing I turned it in as a no pay . Turns out I wasn't the only person he's done this to . He gets suspended and ebay gives him my phone number.....thanks. He procede to call me over the next 8 days 46 times . I answered the phone the first time to a series of profanity about turning him in after that my voicemail was filled . I blocked him ,but in one of the voicemails he said he'd signup again in a different name and come after me .......Oh I'm scared . Just another ebay nightmare story.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bruce I hate feepay!!!:thumbsup:

I love your cars and think maybe make them in a standard white? This would help you alot!!! It's hard enough trying to decide which cool car to get nevermind what color to get em in and this would eliminate this decision. 

Sorry you found the few meatballs out there in feepay land. It's just not worth the crap you get. Unnecessary crap at that.

I will continue to support you in any way possible. 

Freaking wedding in 5 weeks and it has taken all my mad money!! I have an order I been sitting on for a few weeks allready!!! Stupid wedding!!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*weddings*

Joe , I know about weddings and $$. I just went thru the northeast and sitting in R.I. rest stop as we speak heading for some Maine Lobster before heading back down to Jersey for my son's wedding in October. Sleaz-bay is what it is and now that my cherry is busted I can deal with the BS and the exstortions. Did I ever tell you about the time I sold a cheap Lionel tank car on ebay and the guy bought it for $ 9.99 plus shipping . Told him that the step was broken ,but he still bid. He rec'd it and he e-mails me that the car is not perfect ( guess he missed the three pictures ) and he wanted his money back .....BUT .... he says he will not return it and pay return shipping so he wants his money returned and wants to keep the car or he'll give me negative feedback . Ebay thought there was nothing wrong with his threat or the exstortion . So at this point I really do not care what happens on ebay anymore .


----------



## partspig

Did that train guy pay thru PayPal?? If so you could have opened a "dispute a transaction" thru PayPal's Resolution Center. I have had 95% success rate going thru PayPal when there is a dispute. Ebay's Safe Harbor and dispute process is nothing short of a very big bad joke, and it has been that way since I joined over ten years ago! Like I mentioned before, it helps if have a return policy. Once the bidder wins the auction or uses Buy It Now, he is legally bound to the terms you list in your auction description. Having that return policy the way it is, has saved my butt numerous times! It is not a big deal to just copy and paste it into every auction I run. JMHO!!!


----------



## Zootmaster

*Hook up*

Bruce, are you going to be around New England for long? We're having a big race at my house on the 12th if your interested. I know that the guys would love to meet you and we could show you some awesome modified and Fairgrounds bodies. I live in CT not to far from Hartford. Let me know if this sounds interesting. Thanks for all your hard work and hope to hear from you.

Russ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Joe , I know about weddings and $$. I just went thru the northeast and sitting in R.I. rest stop as we speak heading for some Maine Lobster before heading back down to Jersey for my son's wedding in October. Sleaz-bay is what it is and now that my cherry is busted I can deal with the BS and the exstortions. Did I ever tell you about the time I sold a cheap Lionel tank car on ebay and the guy bought it for $ 9.99 plus shipping . Told him that the step was broken ,but he still bid. He rec'd it and he e-mails me that the car is not perfect ( guess he missed the three pictures ) and he wanted his money back .....BUT .... he says he will not return it and pay return shipping so he wants his money returned and wants to keep the car or he'll give me negative feedback . Ebay thought there was nothing wrong with his threat or the exstortion . So at this point I really do not care what happens on ebay anymore .



Ridiculous dude. 

Please don't forget to look me up when your in Joisey.:thumbsup:

I will PM you my cell. We will get maybe Dom from long island sidejobjohnny right here in manalapan and Tom from Staten Italy(Island) and do some laps!! My place or Toms if he can get his track in order. He has been doing a frame off on his 55 so he's been real busy.

We will keep supporting you as long as you keep making cool cars for us!! 

Thanks for all you do Bruce.:wave:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*invites*

Hey guys appreciate the invites. I'm up north in Lobster land ( Maine ) till the end of September then down to westfield NJ for my son's wedding . If I have time I'll contact you guys ,but if not I'll be coming thru again soon and will plan time then to get together .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*cars*

Hey guys , been reading alot of threads this weekend and see there are quite a few different cars people are looking for to be made. I just have a few more originals to mold and release ,but I may start on some of these other request I've read. I'll go thru my list and narrow down a workable list and let you guys know what I'm thinking. I have sculpted quite a few cars in the past for Tyco and some other companies . I'll have to do more hand work then normal because I will not have the same machines I am use to ,but hey all it cost is time and I have plenty of that now. In fact I was thinking of starting a thread when I get started on the first body and do a show and tell with pictures and instruction of how to do it ( carve a body ). Would this be something of interest to people ? let me know . 

Oh, we survived huricane Earl . We had a great front row seat over - looking frenchman's bay near Bar Harbor . Winds were only 35 to 45 mph and a bunch of rain . But the next day was back to normal temps for Maine and getting a bunch of work done


----------



## roffutt

Add me to the "definitely interested" group, for a how-to show & tell. 

-Robbie


----------



## bobhch

ME,ME,ME....eYE aM iNtErEsTeD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TWO...OH YEAH!

Bob...carve and tell away...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Save a seat for me!


----------



## roadrner

Most definitely! Bring on the show. rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*okay*



bobhch said:


> ME,ME,ME....eYE aM iNtErEsTeD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TWO...OH YEAH!
> 
> Bob...carve and tell away...zilla



Bob, If you have 60' of space in your driveway I'll pull my motorhome and trailer in your driveway and do one there. You'll need a water , septic and 50 amp hookup for me though...... LOL I'll let you guys know when I get started and which car I'm doing first . The body shape itself is easy it's the details that take the most time . We use to take to do a 1:1 pattern for the Tyco slot bodies about 120 hours and about 160 -180 hours for the 2.5:1 patterns .Always wondered why we did the 1:1 first and then the larger ,but then I found out it was because the marketing people needed to see a 3 -d pattern to decide to continue and also if we were doing a car we needed a liecense for we needed approval first before we proceded to the large pattern . If we made the larger first we could easily panagraph the 1:1 off the larger one and cut alot of time out.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I'm in for "show and tell". Great song by the way.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey Bruce, how is the GS coming??:wave:


----------



## bobhch

*If not for the courage of the casters our hobby would be lost our hobby would be lost*

Bruce Mahoney State Park is a very nice place to camp and is pretty close to our home. Come on down you are the next Camper on "The Casting Is Right!"

Bob...Here is a tale of 7 (realy just one) cast aways & there (Bruce) here for a long, long time...zilla

P.S. You can have Mary Ann & I get Ginger...


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

bobhch said:


> Bruce Mahoney State Park is a very nice place to camp and is pretty close to our home. Come on down you are the next Camper on "The Casting Is Right!"
> 
> Bob...Here is a tale of 7 (realy just one) cast aways & there (Bruce) here for a long, long time...zilla
> 
> P.S. You can have Mary Ann & I get Ginger...


You can have Ginger .I had a Ginger before and too much high maintenance and tuff on the wallet. I'll take Maryanne because I like those shorts and since I was a boy scout I'll have no problem with that knot in the top ...LOL Better yet I'll take mrs Howe atleast she'll have some $$ to pay her own way .

Never know Bob someday I may just show up for that game show :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

I was more a Ginger guy myself.... quality costs $$$..lol!
actually, put tot two together and now we're talkin!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hey Bruce, how is the GS coming??:wave:



a few weeks out . should be nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

videojimmy said:


> I was more a Ginger guy myself.... quality costs $$$..lol!
> actually, put tot two together and now we're talkin!


Yes both together would be special ,but that inocent country girl look just ....well you know


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> a few weeks out . should be nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Great Bruce. How about that cougar??

I have been sitting on an order but am ready as soon as you let us know they're available.

Thanks for all you do Bruce.:dude:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Great Bruce. How about that cougar??
> 
> I have been sitting on an order but am ready as soon as you let us know they're available.
> 
> Thanks for all you do Bruce.:dude:


Joe, I am on the road as we speak and will be back to my winter spot in about a week ( settle down for a few months of needed relaxation and car making ). I will have dave's second box soon after that and I'm thinking by the 10 of October I will have pictures of about 10 new cars to post the gs and the cougar being two of them so you are welcome to place you order now and then when they are done I can get those for you too . What ever works best for you ,thanks


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hey Bruce any chance of you making the exhaust pipes & nerf bars for the supermodifieds. Maybe 2 or 3 pair to a purchase so you do a couple of cars at a time?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

1976Cordoba said:


> Hey Bruce any chance of you making the exhaust pipes & nerf bars for the supermodifieds. Maybe 2 or 3 pair to a purchase so you do a couple of cars at a time?



Let's look into that


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How bout the spoilers for the notorious xlerator racers. The # 4 car. I have 4 different variations and no wings


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How bout the spoilers for the notorious xlerator racers. The # 4 car. I have 4 different variations and no wings


Joe, help me here what type of car is this ? Afx , tomy ? do you have a picture ?


----------



## resinmonger

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How bout the spoilers for the notorious xlerator racers. The # 4 car. I have 4 different variations and no wings





Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Joe, help me here what type of car is this ? Afx , tomy ? do you have a picture ?


The wing for the AFX McLaren XLR and the AFX Ferrari 612 are the same as the T-Jet/Xelerator Chaparral 2F wing. So, Bruce just needs to offer these as separate items. :hat:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

resinmonger said:


> The wing for the AFX McLaren XLR and the AFX Ferrari 612 are the same as the T-Jet/Xelerator Chaparral 2F wing. So, Bruce just needs to offer these as separate items. :hat:


Thanks Russ , I already make the wing for the Afx Ferrari , the Tyco wing for thier cars and the AFX wing for the shadow and help me here Zilla for the car I made for you . Anyway ,they are all $2 each plus shipping . I am told they are pretty strong in the white material and do not break easy .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*ebay parts auctions*

I'm going to put up on ebay this weekeend and running for 7 days some slot car parts . Some are original tyco plastic not resin.I'm also putting up the wings mentioned above , tyco 440x2 axle sets with tires front and rear .These are new and never run . My user ID on ebay is **traxs** and don't forget the ** before and after traxs. I'll launch these Saturday and they'll be fixed auctions / buy it nows .Any question e-mail me or PM me


----------



## bobhch

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Thanks Russ , I already make the wing for the Afx Ferrari , the Tyco wing for thier cars and the AFX wing for the shadow and help me here Zilla for the car I made for you . Anyway ,they are all $2 each plus shipping . I am told they are pretty strong in the white material and do not break easy .


Bruce,

The wings you made for me are for the Lola and are great...Thank You for making them! I will need more next year but, for now am good.



















Oh the AFX Ferrari Can Am...will save that for the next decade as this decade is filled up with builds in my head already.

O.K. just this one....that's it...oh man. The engine is wrong on this but, all I had was a McLaren so, Plop it went. Good enough for this as you barely notice it sitting in the Candy Red.




























Bob...You can never have enough Lolas...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

*Zilla Ingenuity!!!*

Whoa! That Ferrari 612 looks gnarly Zilla Dude! As to the engine, the Ferrari V-12 wasn't a very good Can-Am power plant. Chevy was the way to go in that series. From 1966 to 1971, Chevy powered every win except Dan Gurney's Lola T-70 MKII Ford win at Bridgehampton in 1966 and Tony Dean's Porsche 908/02 win at Road Atlanta in 1970. Putting a Chevy in the 612 chassis would have been a great idea. In our alternate universe of slot cars, you win!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Parts And Turn Around Time*

Okay so I have the wings on ebay for those that need replacements. Other then lokking like the originals guys these babies are tough too .I have rec'd feedback from a few people who have bought the tyco wings for the different Tyco can am cars and they say they can handle track play and roll off's so the AFX should be even better being thicker. Any ideas on other parts needed . I'm asking for personal needs and known group needs .

Turn around times in the past have not been the best and I admit that. But we are cranking things out now. My partner in crime is up to speed and in some cases better then me .I guess I'll keep her around. We're settled in and getting orders today getting paid today and shipping today .Not sure how we could do better. I am working hard to get the bad turn around reputation erased. Now be fair if you order 10 or 20 of something especially the same car it will take the time to make them so let's be realilistic . So we are working on some new stuff and we'll have some news on that soon. So keep the orders coming .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sounds good Bruce. I mailed those headers/nerf bars to you today.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

1976Cordoba said:


> Sounds good Bruce. I mailed those headers/nerf bars to you today.


Great soon as I get them I'll get them in rubber ..thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly

*Purely from a replacement part standpoint*

Bruce,

From a replacement parts standpoint here are some needs I see: 

Aurora AFX Javelin - These cars are often missing their front bumper. Not sure if the whole car would be popular but I've taken to casting my own front bumpers and I think others do so for this car as well.

Aurora AFX Charger - These cars are often missing their front bumper. Again not sure if the whole car would be popular but I know I need a few front bumpers.

I don't have good versions for you to copy but these are often broken or missing on used cars and RRR is the only source.
- Aurora Thunderjet Gran Prix Racer - motor/rollbar
- Aurora Thunderjet Slimline Repco Brabham F1 - motor
- Aurora Thunderjer Slimline McLaren BRM - motor/exhaust
I have found no source for these
- Tyco McLaren - Velocity Stacks - I've cast these myself but am having difficulty getting good pieces without bubbles, may need to rework with better mold vents.
I have bought these elsewhere
- Aurora Dune Buggy/Chaparral/etc heads molded in flesh color (saves prep time)

Since I'm a buyer of replica parts your stuff has been helpful. My higher volume purchases from you have been tjet Hot Rod chrome, tjet Chaparral engines (very nice!), Nomad bumpers, both wings (very nice) TycoPro heads (would be great if these were molded in the deep red color as the originals).

A nice to have would be Aurora Vibrator windshields for Jags, Mercedes and Corvettes but I'm not sure the sales volume would make sense for you to make them.

Tom


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Have added answers to quote below :*

From a replacement parts standpoint here are some needs I see: 

Aurora AFX Javelin - These cars are often missing their front bumper. Not sure if the whole car would be popular but I've taken to casting my own front bumpers and I think others do so for this car as well. *I have this body and parts ready for rubber parts coming very soon *

Aurora AFX Charger - These cars are often missing their front bumper. Again not sure if the whole car would be popular but I know I need a few front bumpers. *Have mold for this bumper already bumpers are $ 1.25 each*

I don't have good versions for you to copy but these are often broken or missing on used cars and RRR is the only source.
- Aurora Thunderjet Gran Prix Racer - motor/rollbar -*working on this parts as we speak*
- Aurora Thunderjet Slimline Repco Brabham F1 - motor - *working on this parts as we speak*
- Aurora Thunderjer Slimline McLaren BRM - motor/exhaust- *working on this parts as we speak*
I have found no source for these
- Tyco McLaren - Velocity Stacks - I've cast these myself but am having difficulty getting good pieces without bubbles, may need to rework with better mold vents. - *Make these already for $ 1.25 each*
I have bought these elsewhere
- Aurora Dune Buggy/Chaparral/etc heads molded in flesh color (saves prep time) - *can do this also *

Since I'm a buyer of replica parts your stuff has been helpful. My higher volume purchases from you have been tjet Hot Rod chrome, tjet Chaparral engines (very nice!), Nomad bumpers, both wings (very nice) TycoPro heads (would be great if these were molded in the deep red color as the originals).
*can do this also*
A nice to have would be Aurora Vibrator windshields for Jags, Mercedes and Corvettes but I'm not sure the sales volume would make sense for you to make them. - *If I had something to mold I could offer these also for an affordable price* 

Tom[/QUOTE]

*Tom thanks for your input . My goal is to provide good clean replacement parts at an affordable price *


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*translucent Green Hornets*

Here's alittle project I'm offering over on ebay. $11.99

comes in red , blue , yellow , orange , purple , turquoise , limegreen , ?


red ,yellow , blue shown w/ clear glass ,but colored glass maybe an option


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*translucent Bat Mobiles*

same as the green hornets


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG those are cool. I will have put them on the list!!!


Real nice work. I see you cleaned up the windows on the batmobile. Mine is pretty rough. But that looks great!!!


----------



## hojoe

How come Bad Dog Slots has never repo'd the '34 Ford Pickup and the Weelie Truck? I know I'd buy a few.
hojoe


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

hojoe said:


> How come Bad Dog Slots has never repo'd the '34 Ford Pickup and the Weelie Truck? I know I'd buy a few.
> hojoe


HOJOE , are you talking about the t-jet 34 ford pickup ? If so I've been making them for about a year and have them on my site as a 32 and have them on my ebay auctions under my name **traxs** and what is the other truck you mention ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250702157253&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT Link to 32 ford pickup auction

http://www.traxshobbies.com/shop/1932-ford-pickup-truck-slot-body-resin-p-120.html link to 32 ford pickup on the traxs website


----------



## hojoe

I'm talking about the Tyco S pickups. The 34 Ford and the Red Wheelie Pickup usually go for over $100 and the average guy can't afford that. IMO they are the best of the S series.
hojoe


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

hojoe said:


> I'm talking about the Tyco S pickups. The 34 Ford and the Red Wheelie Pickup usually go for over $100 and the average guy can't afford that. IMO they are the best of the S series.
> hojoe


okay, yes they would be good ones . Well, if anyone has a good one to offer for molds I'd do them tommorow .


----------



## RACERMAN

*lifelike*

Have you started on the amx and 40 ford pickup I sent you for the lifelike?
GARY


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*cars*



RACERMAN said:


> Have you started on the amx and 40 ford pickup I sent you for the lifelike?
> GARY



Gary sent you a PM


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*life-like cars*



RACERMAN said:


> Have you started on the amx and 40 ford pickup I sent you for the lifelike?
> GARY




Gary, 

I'm working on new stuff now. I have the box you sent and I will evaluate the bodies for the use you are requesting . Have to check wheelbase and width to see if these will work and then see what interest we will have . Either way I will send these back to you when we are done . Thanks for the offerings:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Here's alittle project I'm offering over on ebay. $11.99
> 
> comes in red , blue , yellow , orange , purple , turquoise , limegreen , ?
> 
> 
> red ,yellow , blue shown w/ clear glass ,but colored glass maybe an option




green! then we should do some lighting tricks


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

videojimmy said:


> green! then we should do some lighting tricks



I think we can do green for you Jim


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Payment Change On Website*

I will be able to take moneyorders and personal checks again on the website and with ebay auctions again . Please contact me first before mailing to get mailing instructions ( correct address ) .If you send it to my old address it will be a long process before I get it . Make all payments out to me personally not Traxs hobbies.


----------

